# Hvide Sande 2007



## prinz1980 (2. Februar 2007)

hallo @all,

wollte mal nachfragen ob jemand von euch infos hat wie es zur zeit in HS aussieht mit hering und auch so die allgemeinen fänge, brandung ???
läuft da zur zeit was oder ist da im mom noch tote hose?
ich werde die ersten beiden mai wochen in HS sein und freu mich jetzt schon riesig drauf. #h


----------



## Knurrhahn (2. Februar 2007)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2007*

Hi prinz 1980


Wenn du Glück hast werden Heringe in ordentlichen Stückzahlen da sein.
Eine Woche bevor du da bist findet diese Veranstaltung statt.
Auf dieser Seite findest du auch noch ein paar Informationen.


Gruß Knurri!


----------



## djoerni (2. Februar 2007)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2007*

frag mal bei boardi lydum art center nach. der wohnt da ganz um die ecke von hs. der hat ahnung und gibt dir ehrliche tipps!


----------



## LAC (6. Februar 2007)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2007*

Hallo Zusammen,
@prinz1980
Ich kann aus deine zeilen nicht lesen wann du dort hinfahren willst, jedoch kannst  du den hering bis weihnachten rum fangen, zwar nicht mehr in den grossen stückzahlen, aber er ist da. Jetzt liegt momentan schnee und da der hering  die meiste zeit des jahres hier ist, gehe ich jetzt nicht angeln und kann es dir nicht sagen. Jedoch in einen monat kommen sie wieder in grossern schulen an. In Hvide Sande fängst du immer, jedoch mit der schleuse, d.h. wenn sie geöffnet wird, haben die urlauber so ihre probleme. Mann muss sich dann etwas umstellen, macht man dieses nicht dann wird man kaum erfolg haben. Wenn die tore geöffnet sind bilden sich rückströmungen, für die fische sind es zum teil ruhezonen - wenn man die erkennen kann als angler, hast du auch da eine chance fische zu ziehen. Betreffend des wetters und der brandung, spielt der liebe gott mit, wir hatten jetzt einen kleinen orkan, da war HS unter wasser und die häuser, hütten usw. sind abgesoffen. Kaum vorzustellen, aber es ist die wahrheit. Und da es nicht immer so ist, sind die aussichten fast immer gut zum angeln - es ist nicht die ostsee - wir befinden uns an der nordsee, wo sich das wasser etwas mehr bewegt. In einen monat geht es schlag auf schlag und wenn du eine woche jeden tag angeln geht 10 std, dann muss die familie in dänemark bleiben und du fährst mit deinem fisch nach hause, der bis über die ohren liegt. Wass will man mehr als angler, wenn man zwischen den fischen schwimmt.
@djoerne
Ich habe dir in der nacht die adresse von der schule, wo man dänisch lernen kann mitgeteilt, schau mal rein. Ist wirklich gut.


----------



## ndunkel (6. Februar 2007)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2007*

Hallo Lydum Art Center,

ich fahre am 17.03.2007 nach Hvide Sande. Ist der Hering dann schon zu angeln? Wie ist es mit Meerforelle, etc. von der Mohle aus? Für ein paar Tipps wäre ich sehr dankbar.

Gruß
Nils
#h


----------



## LAC (6. Februar 2007)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2007*



ndunkel schrieb:


> Hallo Lydum Art Center,
> 
> ich fahre am 17.03.2007 nach Hvide Sande. Ist der Hering dann schon zu angeln? Wie ist es mit Meerforelle, etc. von der Mohle aus? Für ein paar Tipps wäre ich sehr dankbar.
> 
> ...


 
Hallo Nils,
ich kann es dir nicht genau sagen - da wir ja kaum einen winter hatten glaube ich das der Hering da ist - wenigsten die ersten kleinen trupps. Aber nagele mich später nicht fest, wenn du keine gefangen hast.
Die meerforelle ist ja ein toller fisch, sie kommen nicht in grossen schulen vor wie die heringe, aber einzelne ziehen dort ihre bahnen und  oft sieht du kapitale an der brücke, wie sie dir die flanken zeigen, wenn sie nach futter springen. Ein schöner anblick, wenn du mich fragst wie bekommst du sie am haken, dann kann ich nur sagen, da mache ich mir ständig gedanken drüber. Natürlich habe ich schon welche in den jahren dort gefangen aber es hält sich in grenzen- da ich nicht speziell auf mefo gehe wenn ich dort bin, sondern nur auf hornhecht oder hering und aal. Ich sah eine beim heringsangeln, habe schnell eine ander montage montiert - aber ein gast von uns war schneller da er seine angel noch nicht im wasser hatte und hat sie wirklich am haken bekommen. Er rastete aus dann drillte er einige minuten und dann musste ich sie ihm rausholen, da er probleme bei der landung bekam, die steile wand er wollte sie nicht hochziehen, wir hatten keinen kescher mit. Ich bin dann rechts über die mauer geklettert immer noch schön dabei gedrillt und habe sie im flachen wasser gelandet.

Nils, der termin steht ja bei dir, wenn du da bist schau dich um was momentan läuft und stell dich darauf ein. Fische kannst du genug angeln. Ich drücke dir die daumen, das der hering da ist und du eine mefo am haken bekommst.
gruss Otto


----------



## ndunkel (6. Februar 2007)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2007*

Hallo Otto,

herzlichen Dank für den netten text und die Infos. Ich packe meine Sachen zusammen und bereite mich auf alles vor. Danke!

Gruß
Nils
#h


----------



## plüschohr (6. Februar 2007)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2007*

hallo leute hätte da mal auch noch ne frage zu hvide sande, also ich fahre ende april für ein paar tage nach sonderwig, und möchte dann auch einmal mein glück in hvide sande auf hering versuchen. nur eine frage. kann man die berechtigungskarte noch dort im angelladen kaufen, oder hat sich da was geändert.


----------



## seemann (6. Februar 2007)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2007*

Hallo, 
die Karte bekommst du bei dem Angelladen wo auch die Reucherei drin ist.Dort wo auch am Wochenende in der Urlaubs-saison Flohmarkt ist. Man bekommt sie auch an den Postämtern.
gruß Seemann


----------



## prinz1980 (6. Februar 2007)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2007*

@ vbmenu_register("postmenu_1449248", true);  Lydum art Center

danke für deine vielen tipps, ich werde die ersten beiden mai wochen in HS sein, also genau nach dem heringsestival.
aber weil das thema gerade schon angesprochen wurde, eine mefo wäre auch echt super, wüßtest du denn noch andere stellen wo man evtl mal einen versuch starten könnte? ich könnte mir den ganzen strand-abschnitt vorstellen von nymindegab bis HS hoch, oder macht es da keinen sinn? eine watthose wäre vorhanden.
und wie sieht es mit brandungsangel-stellen aus, ich hab es immer nur in argab-strand versucht und auch einigermaßen gefangen, aber nur platt-fisch, besteht dort auch die chance mal einen dorsch zu fangen oder das eher gar nicht?
 vbmenu_register("postmenu_1449248", true);


----------



## seemann (6. Februar 2007)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2007*

hi Ronny,
ich würde sagen auf Meerfos in Hs vor den Schleusen zum Meer hin und von der Brücke aus gesehen die linke Mole.Da habe ich öfters welche jagen  gesehen. Hab zwar noch nie auf die Meerfos geangelt aber wenn dann würd ich es da probieren.
gruß seemann


----------



## LAC (6. Februar 2007)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2007*

Hallo Ronny,
eine woche später habe ich hier das Haus voll mit autoren vom magazin, dann hätten wir uns sicherlich gesehen am wasser, da wir u.a. auch mefo fangen wollen. Sie sind da im meer im fjord und im fliesgewässersystem vom skjern fluss. Auch wurden welche schon im henne fluss gefangen, jedoch jetzt dir ein tip zu geben, wo sie sind kann ich nicht. Es ist ein fisch der wandert und die nordsee ist nicht die ostsee, da kann man sie im knietiefes wasser landen, weil sie diese stellen lieben - die haben wir aber nicht in der nordsee, d.h. die ho bucht die zum teil bei den gezeiten trocken fällt, da kann man auch gut mefo landen - dort mündet auch die Varde Å , bekannt für lachs und mefo.  Südlich von HS ist immer gut - dort sind einige muschelbänke - dort sind sie auch - auch dorsch, Gute stellen sind da. Auf der anderen seite zum fjord hin fängst du auch gute barsche - wenn du sie gefunden hast geht es schlag auf schlag. Wenn du wirklich den ganzen strandabschnitt abfischen willst - mache es - es ist toll. Und wenn du reichlich muscheln siehst (austern) - dann hast du die stelle wo die bänke sind. Aber denke daram, die strömung geht von nord nach süd, d.h. du must einige meter in richtung hvide sande gehen. Der hornfisch kommt auch dann und ist reichlich da, also es kann nichts schief gehen, du wirst fische landen, ob dabei eine mefo ist kann ich nicht sagen - ich wünsche es dir.
Gruss Otto


----------



## LAC (6. Februar 2007)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2007*

Ronny,
sehe gerade den bericht von seemann, er hat recht - die stelle bzw. der gesamte fjordauslauf ist gut. 
Nun muss man sich fragen warum? Das ist einfach zu beantworten weil dort ein grosses fischvorkommen ist und alle wollen durch das Nadelöhr schleuse und schwimmen dir förmlich am haken ob das hering ist oder hornfisch bzw. auch eine mefo.
Hier fangen gross und klein alle fische und die seehunde kommen auch noch.  
Selbst in der nordsee fängst du nicht so viele heringe - ausser du beobachtes wo die möven sind oder wo das wasser am kochen ist, dann hast du eine sehr gute chance, dann angelst du aber im schwarm - der kann im offenem meer um die 3 km lang sein - aber erst muss du ihn mal finden.
In HS musst du nicht diese suchfahrten machen, da springen sie dir förmlich ins netz. - so hat man in den früheren jahren die lachse gefangen und in kappeln an der schlei die heringe.


----------



## prinz1980 (7. Februar 2007)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2007*

hallo,
also danke erstmal für eure berichte, also ich werde es auf jeden fall mal probieren von der mole eine mefo zu fangen.
und das mit der strömung werde ich beachten ist ja wirklich nicht zu unterschätzen.
aber noch eine andere frage, wo kann ich denn im bereich um HS ein kleines boot mieten um mal im fjord zu angeln?


----------



## Alsterangler (7. Februar 2007)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2007*

Hallo Prinz 1980,ab wann bis du denn im Mai in Hs.??.Bin ab 12.05.07 in Hs.Vieleicht kann mal sich treffen zwecks Mefo.Gruß Thomas.#h


----------



## prinz1980 (7. Februar 2007)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2007*

hallo thomas,
genau der tag ist unser abreisetag, ich bin vom 28 april an oben.
schade, echt


----------



## Riomar (11. Februar 2007)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2007*

Studiere für ein Semester an der uni in Herning und werde somit mal häufiger in Hvide Sande zum Angeln sein. Als Student hat man ja etwas Zeit für sowas. :vik: 

Werde dann hier berichten, was da so an den Molen oder im Hafen geht. Wollte eigentlich schon heuhin zum testen...war mir aber eindeutig zu kalt und ungemütlich. Weiß auch nicht, wie die Aussichten im Moment da sind.

Hilsen Timo


----------



## LAC (12. Februar 2007)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2007*

@Ronny
Ich kann es dir nicht sagen, wo du ein boot mieten kannst für den fjord - für die nordsee wirst du keins kriegen. Es gab mal jemand der hat es gemacht, jedoch habe ich lange keine werbung mehr gesehen. Mach dich schlau in hvide sande, aber du verlierst einen tag bis du einen gefunden hast, der sein boot vermietet.
gruss otto


----------



## Angel-Walter (15. Februar 2007)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2007*

Hallo Lydium Art Center! Für die Nordsee hast Du nur Aussicht mit dem Kutter,mir ist nach vielen Jahren nicht bekannt das man für die offene See ein Boot bekommt.ZU gefährlich für Laien,die ja keine Ausbildung haben.Denn wie heißt es so schön: Nordsee= Mordsee.


----------



## Riomar (19. Februar 2007)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2007*

Wenn das Wetter so bleibt bis zum Wochenende, werde ich wohl einen ersten Versuch auf Butt und co. starten von den Molen. Oder ist das noch zu kalt und zu wenig erfolgsversprechend? Haben früher auch super Butt, Aale und Aalmuttern im Hafen gefangen. Geht das vielleicht auch heute noch? Für die Heringe ist es sicherlich noch zu früh im Jahr. Werde Euch auf jeden Fall mal berichten und wie sagt man so schön..."Versuch macht kluch".


----------



## Angel-Walter (20. Februar 2007)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2007*

Hallo Riomar! Bgrüße Dein Versuch zum Testangeln bin gespannt ob du schon etwas fängst,hoffe auf einen Bericht,auf Grund der Wetterlage ist alles möglich.


----------



## Pfrille (23. Februar 2007)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2007*

Hallo
Als kompletter Heringsneuling hätte ich einige Frgen. Gibt es die Möglichkeit Heringe vom Ufer zu fangen in HV nur bis Ende Mai, wie schaut`s im Juni aus? Bietet HV irgend eine Besonderheit, oder gibt es solche Möglichkeiten auch an anderen Küstenabschnitten? In Südschweden vielleicht? 
Gruß Pfrille.


----------



## 1a-angelshop.de (24. Februar 2007)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2007*



Pfrille schrieb:


> Hallo
> Als kompletter Heringsneuling hätte ich einige Frgen. Gibt es die Möglichkeit Heringe vom Ufer zu fangen in HV nur bis Ende Mai, wie schaut`s im Juni aus? Bietet HV irgend eine Besonderheit, oder gibt es solche Möglichkeiten auch an anderen Küstenabschnitten? In Südschweden vielleicht?
> Gruß Pfrille.


 
In HV ist es so, wie überall wo Heringe vom Ufer gefange werden, sie müssen durch eine Enge durchziehen! Dies machen sie immer zum laichen, in HV in den Rinköbingfjord.

Besonderheit dort, im Frühjahr zieh die Grönländischen Stämme, im Herbst dann die isläandischen, oder umgekehrt???

Ausserhalb dieser Zeiten ist die Chance vom Ufer eher gering. 
Im offenen meer kann man natürklich auch ausserhalb dieser Zeit Heringe erbeuten, vor allem 1-2 Monate vor der laichzeit, wenn sich die Schwärme sammeln und auch danach. Ausserhalb dieser ist aber absolute Glückssache und auch in dieser zeit ist es im Meer eher schwerer die Schwärme zu finden, als in den Durchzugsgebieten.


----------



## Pfrille (25. Februar 2007)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2007*

Danke Gunter
für Deine Aufklärung. Das System mit der Engstelle leuchtet mir ein und daß die Einzugszeit von witterungsbedingten Einflüssen abhängt ebenfalls. Aber - kannst Du mir trotzdem einen ungefähren Zeitrahmen für diesen Einzug nennen? 
Hering würde mich wirklich einmal reizen, und Ende Mai bzw. Anfang Juni bin ich auf dem Weg nach Schweden / Norwegen. 

Herzliche Grüße  Pfrille


----------



## 1a-angelshop.de (25. Februar 2007)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2007*

Hallo Pfrille,

ich denke, dass das ende Mai wenn überhaupt nur noch ganz vereinzelt heringe gefangen werden.
Wenn der Wintereinbruch in Dänemark jetzt aber noch 4 Wochen anhält - wer weiss?
Normalerweise ist der April der beste Monat, aber Versuch macht klug.

Ich selbst angele mir im Frühjahr meine heringe in D - hebe mir HS für den Herbstt auf - Im Oktober kann man dort die grösseren Heringsstämme antreffen - 5 richtig gute Heringe machen schon richtig Spass am Paternoster.

Vieleicht hat ja hier jemand im Mai schon seine Erfahrungen in HS hemacht!


----------



## prinz1980 (25. Februar 2007)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2007*

Hallo Pfrille,
also ich habe letzts jahr in HS im mai meine heringe gefangen, und das in richtig großen stückzahlen in kürzester zeit! ich fahre auch dieses jahr wieder die ersten beiden mai wochen nach HS zum heringsangeln


----------



## Torskfisk (25. Februar 2007)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2007*

Moin moin,
ich werde im März wenn alles gut geht die ersten beiden Wochen oben sein und mich auch auf Hering versuchen.
Bericht bzw. Erfahrung wird dann in diesem Trööt berichtet.

@ Lydum Art Center
Heinz Otto hast du Zeit und Lust Anfang März??
Ich meld mich noch bei dir!


----------



## LAC (1. März 2007)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2007*

Hallo,
nun habe ich gerade etwas geschrieben - jedoch habe ich die falsche taste gedrückt und jetzt ist alles verschwuden. 

@ Angel Walter
Du hast recht, nicht umsonst sagt man, die nordsee = mordsee
Und die westliche küste in dänemark zählt zu den gefährlichsten der welt. Ich wollte nicht sagen, dass man ein boot für die nordsee mieten soll - würde ich nie sagen - man sollte nur mitfahren auf ein angelkutter, jedoch hast du eine chance ein kleine gurke für den fjord zu finden. 
Jedoch mit einem schein, wo man einmal im boot gesessen hat und eine mann über bord aktion auf einem see vorführen muss - um ihn zu bekommen, sollte man nicht die nordsee sich als revier aussuchen. 
Ich kenne alle Lagen und habe sie spiegelglatt erlebt aber auch als wenn du dich im glücksrad vom lotto befindest, das vorschiff war verschunden und die schraube hing in der luft, es war auf der fahrt zu den orkney inseln.  Wie du siehst haben wir es bewältigt, ich lebe noch. Man kann nicht genug warnen - da es für den angler so verlockend ist und es kann so schnell etwas passieren, da sie fast alle boote fahren die nicht für diese gewässer geeignet sind und der 5 ps motor schön blubbert in der tonne jedoch nicht seetüchtig ist.

@1a-angelshop.de
Ich stimmer dir in einigen sachen zu, jedoch mit dem fang der heringe in hs habe ich eine andere meinung und erfahrung gemacht. Man kann in hs vom frühjahr bis im januar heringe landen. Nun kommen sie nicht in den mengen vor, wie in den bekannten monaten, wo die heringe auf den haken mit dem "schwanz und dem auge" beissen, aber sie sind da und man kann sie überlisten. Zwei tage vor neujahr habe ich etwa 60 stück gelandet in 2/3 std. und im mai, da werde ich auch noch welche landen und im auguust auch, jedoch haben sie nicht mehr die grösse. Um sie am haken zu bekommen spielen mehrere faktoren eine rolle und dieses gilt nur für hvide sande -  bei den heringen in der schlei sieht alles anders aus und ich gebe dir recht  - ich hatte dieses jedoch schon alles genau geschrieben, jedoch habe ich es weggedrückt, jetzt ist es eine abgespeckte form. Jedenfalls sind sie in hs da, und der angler muss sich nicht gedanken machen warum? sondern, wie bekommt er sie am haken, denn da liegt das problem.  Jedenfalls hat es was mit der auswahl des paternostersystems zu tun und etwas mehr. Da man etwas ber¨cksichtigen sollte  (Farbwerte - das individuelle Lichtklima) dieses ist leichter gesagt als getan, da in norwegen es schon wieder anders ist und in der schlei auch.  Und die paternoster, die man als "heringskiller" made in china kauft, werden von kleinen flinken "experten" hergestellt, sie kennen sich bestens aus mit dem lichtklima der nordsee. Und wenn man einen verkäufer fragt, ob es im angelladen ist oder bei aldy, die verkaufen sie auch hier, dann kann man auch einen briefträger fragen - mit zwei stunden warenkunde vom vertreter oder in der berufsschule ist er dann ein experte geworden, deutlich kann man dieses lesen, denn eine  urkunde die dieses bescheinigt hängt sichtbar an der wand. Fragt man ihn wird er sagen: das hier, ist der "heringskiller" er ist unschlagbar.  Fest steht, sie stehen alle 8 std an der kasse und verkaufen diese "heringskiller" in wundertüten.  Es würde zu weit gehen, dieses jetzt genau zu erklären, jedoch möchte ich ein beispiel nennen, da es etwas lustig ist und ich es des öfteren anwende, da dann freude aufkommt bei den anglern. 
Als beispiel erwähne ich ein paternoster für makrelenfang, die sind ja auch von land an der mole in hs zu fangen. Und zwar eins mit federn, die fische imitieren. Nur wenige angler können aber genau erklären, auch nicht der verkäufer warum sie daruf beissen. Dieses ist nicht schlimm, jedoch beissen sie genau so auf ein kondom - diese einlage mache ich gelegentlich und da kommt freude bei den anglern auf, weil sie sich das nicht vorstellen konnten. Aber auf einer feder, die sie ja benutzen können sie es sich - ich sage nein, da nur 20% es sagen können. Auch dieses ist ja kein problem - man muss es nicht wissen - warum man damit fängt, jedoch sollte man es wissen, wenn man etwas kauft, sonst kauft man schnell schrott.
Die antwort lautet: durch die ruckartigen züge, wird u.a. wasser geteilt, es entsteht eine lichtbrechung, die einen fisch imitieren, deshalb schnappen fische , die auf sicht jagen danach. Das kann aber auch ein kondom am haken oder  nur ein goldhaken, da es ja um heringe geht,  erzielen.
Dieses ist nur ein punkt, nun ziehen und jagen sie noch in unterschiedlichen tiefen und oft stehen sie in hs. direkt an der mauer, da musst du noch nicht mal rauswerfen - das kostet zeit. Und wenn die schleuse auf ist, darf man nicht denken sie sind nicht mehr da, weil man probleme bekommt mit der strömung, aber auch da sind einige wichtigen punkte zu beachten, wildwasserfahrer nutzen dieses aus - aber auch fische. Nun gebe ich auch noch einen kleinen ratschlag, damit man auch in den schlechteren zeiten einige landen kann.

Tip: bei gekauften paternostern für heringe sollte man sehen, dass man ein paternoster bekommt, wo am haken ganz kleine heringshaut ist und nicht wie sie oft angeboten werden, wo sie 2 cm und mehr lang sind - dann hat man in hs eine grössere chance welche zu überlisten auch in den sommermonaten. Eine bessere chance hat man auch in den morgen- und nachmittagsstunden, da der lichteinfall besser ist. für den fang. Man darf nicht denken, wenn die sonne senkrecht steht, und einige sind am verzweifeln, weil nichts läuft, sie halten einen mittagsschlaf und legen sich hin - sie ziehen weiter.

Du erwähnst auch, das 5 richtig grosse am paternoster spass machen - dieses sehe ich anders, da jeder in eine andere richtung flieht und man pumpen muss. Wenn ich dieses ¨merke, sage ich immer, schon wieder einen tannenbaum - denn so  etwa ist es auch,  von einem drill kann man nicht mehr reden wenn man sie einkurbelt und beim rausziehen an der mauer, kann man nicht mehr den gefühlvollen schwungzug machen und oft kommt es vor, das ein oder zwei fische ins wasser fallen. 

Aber ich gebe dir recht, wenn du alle 5 mit schwung an land bringst, dann kommt freude auf, auch bei den zuschauern und ein kind ruft, papa, papa, da.da 5 stück und der papa der auch angelt dreht sich rum und sagt toll, was für haken hast du - das war sein fehler, denn inzwischen hat sich sein "heringskiller" zum anker entwickelt. Dann sagt der nachbar, du musst sie im 1oer pack kaufen, da sind sie billiger - das sind doch gute ratschläge.

Versuche es mal, mit den kleineren fischhäutchen - sie sind ganz gut. Sollte es dann auch noch nicht klappen, rufe mich an, dann komme ich und versuch es mal auf ventilgummi  - das geht auch.  

@ Torskfisk
Carsten, ich bin gerade aus südfrankreich gekommen und muss in den nächsten tagen nach westfalen. Lust habe ich immer, zeit ist ein problem momentan, der tag müsste 48 std haben. Wann bist du in hvide sande und wie lange, die fahrt nach westfalen kann ich etwas verschieben - dann schlagen wir zu. Ruf mich an oder pn
Wo hast du dein ferienhaus oder was auch immer?
Problem ist, ich habe momentan kein wagen, müsstes mich abholen oder liege ich auf dem weg? Nur wenn es dienstag - donnerstag ist, das benzin zahle ich dir. Freitag bis montag mittag, habe ich den wagen von meiner frau, kann es jedoch nicht genau sagen, sie unterrichtet an einer hochschule  und die ist auf der insel fynen 200 km entfernt, ich muss ihren plan sehen, da er sich ständig verschiebt, gestern hatte sie auch frei, jedoch verschiebt er sich nicht so, dass sie gar nicht mehr arbeiten muss - das wäre schön.
Ruf mich an
Gruss Heinz-Otto


----------



## Riomar (12. März 2007)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2007*

So, ich habe am Wochenende das schöne Wetter genutzt und bin mal für zwei Stunden an der langen Mole in Hvide Sande gewesen. Leider hatte ich nicht länger Zeit, da ich noch zu einem Seminar musste. 
Gefangen habe ich nix, was mich doch sehr erstaunt hatte. War das letzte Mal an der langen Mole vor knapp 10 Jahren und da bin ich NIE  Schneider geblieben. Hatte es mit Wattwurm und Hering versucht, war aber beides nicht erfolgreich. Die Krebse waren immer schneller. 
War aber trotzdem ein schöner Tag bei herrlichem Wetter...und nächstes Mal werde ich bestimmt nicht ohne Fisch die Mole verlassen. Vielleicht hat ja einer einen Tip für mich...

Hilsener Timo


----------



## targos (16. März 2007)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2007*

ich fahre nächste woche nach hvide sande :vik:läuft der hering schon?????


----------



## targos (22. März 2007)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2007*

Die paternoster sind gekauft!!!!!Und heringsbleie auch!!!Weil die ja in hv sau teuer sind!!! die hauen da ja richtig drauf!!!!!! so jetzt muss nur noch der hering da sein mal schauen ich werde berichten 2 tage noch


----------



## Chrisi04 (22. März 2007)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2007*

Hi, aber fang mir bitte nicht alle weg 
Ich bin ab 31. dort.


----------



## targos (22. März 2007)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2007*

nach dem wetter zu urteilen müsste es ja laufen sonne und ost-wind das passt:vik:juhu!!!ich werde dir 2 heringe übrig lassen ist doch selbstverständlich so sind wir angler oder!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Acipenser (23. März 2007)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2007*

Gibt es in HS Beschränkungen, was die Anzahl der Haken am Heringspaternoster angeht? In einigen deutschen Heringsregionen ist das ja eindeutig reglementiert.


----------



## Chrisi04 (23. März 2007)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2007*

@ targos

Vielen Dank, wahrscheinlich fängt mir dann so ein Seehund die vor der Nase weg *g*

Ja habe mir auch mal den Wetter Trend angeschaut sollte wirklich passen.

@ Acipenser

Also sowas wäre mir dort zumindest nicht bekannt, gesehen habe ich es in den letzten Jahren auch nicht das irgendwer da Haken am 5'er Vorfach weggeschnitten hat.

Ich lasse mich aber da auch gerne verbessern, sollte ich mich täuschen.


----------



## targos (23. März 2007)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2007*

Es gibt keine Beschränkung in hv kannst auch 15 haken drann hängen,soweit ich weiss


----------



## Tyron (23. März 2007)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2007*



Acipenser schrieb:


> Gibt es in HS Beschränkungen, was die Anzahl der Haken am Heringspaternoster angeht? In einigen deutschen Heringsregionen ist das ja eindeutig reglementiert.


 
Ich denke auch, dass du dir auch 10 Haken ranbinden kannst, wenn du den "XXL-Tannenbaum" dann noch werfen kannst:q  Wenn die Silberlinge richtig da sind, sind mehr als 4-5 Haken eh übertrieben, weil man sonst eh nur am enttüdeln ist.


----------



## Acipenser (23. März 2007)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2007*

Danke für die Infos. Ich dachte da nur an die Schlei mit max. 4 Haken und irgendwo ist das sogar auf 2 begrenzt. 4 Heringe an der nicht zu massiven Rute machen auch schon Spass. 

Hat es schon mal jemand mit der leichten Forellenrute und Einzelhaken probiert? Oder der leichten Fliegenrute?


----------



## LAC (23. März 2007)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2007*

@ Acipeser
Hallo peter, du willst richtig zuschlagen in der zeit. Mit mehr als fünf haken bekommst du kleine probleme, da beim landen immer welche abgehen. Du hast nicht so viele hände und füsse um sie alle festzuhalten. Schon bei fünf haken tritt dieses auf und man freut sich wenn man sie alle einsacken kann. 
Gruss otto


----------



## LAC (23. März 2007)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2007*

@ Acipeser
Peter, ich habe es schon versucht mit einzelhaken - schöner drill. Mit fliegenrute geht es auch, jedoch wenn die heringe da sind, kannst du kaum werfen, da du kein platz hast - und du mehr touristen am haken hast als heringe.
gruss Otto


----------



## Acipenser (24. März 2007)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2007*

Hallo Otto,

irgendwie habt Ihr mich alle mißverstanden. Ich will nicht so viel wie möglich rausholen, ich will mich lediglich an die Regeln halten. Wenn in der Schlei maximal 4 Haken erlaubt sind, mache ich halt den 5. vom Paternoster ab. 

Zum Thema Masse: ich bin Single und habe keinen ausufernden Bekanntenkreis, den ich zwingend mit Fisch versorgen müßte (einige wenige würden sich darüber freuen).

Wenn wir in Lydum sind, will ich hauptsächlich Spass beim Angeln haben. Die Frage nach dem Fliegenangeln auf Hering war für dieses Jahr eher rethorischer Art, da meine Fliegenrolle den Geist aufgegeben hat, ich aber gestern mein Budget für eine neue Shimano Spinnrute mit passender Rolle verbraten habe.


----------



## Chrisi04 (24. März 2007)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2007*

@ Acipenser 

Ich wollte ansich meine Fliegenrute mitnehmen und es dieses Jahr mal damit versuchen.
Da ich immer erst kurz vor dem dunkel werden da aufschlage sollte es auch kein problem mit mitanglern geben.


----------



## Tyron (24. März 2007)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2007*

Acipenser:

2 Haken sind in der Trave erlaubt, aber in HV musste dir deswegen echt keine Sorgen machen. Nur, wie Otto es schon gesagt hat, 5-6 Haken sind echt die Spitze, weil alles andere echt nicht mehr geht. 
Knüpf dir nen ganz normales Heringspaternoster an den Wirbel und du wirst deine Fische fangen. 

Bin in der 2. Aprilwoche auch in HV, freu mich schon, wie nen kleines Kind


----------



## prinz1980 (24. März 2007)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2007*

@Tyron

vielleicht sieht man sich ja, ich bin vom 28 mai für 2 wochen in HS.


----------



## Acipenser (25. März 2007)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2007*

@Tyron

so habe ich das in der Schlei letztes Jahr gemacht und den obersten Haken abgeschnitten, da dort nur 4 Haken erlaubt sind. Das hat vollkommen ausgereicht, wir haben unsere Eimer voll bekommen. Ich denke mir, dass es vom Ufer auch etwas schwieriger ist, eine Langleine hochzuuhiefen.

Das mit der Vorfreude kann ich sehr gut nachvollziehen. Bin heute auch mit der neuen Shimao Rute vorm PC gesessen und habe mir einen Film angeschaut. Einfach schön, die Rute in der Hand zu halten und zu träumen (die Angelrute ist gemeint).


----------



## LAC (31. März 2007)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2007*

@ asipencer
Peter, die Schlei kann man nicht mit Hvide Sande vergleichen, ich kenne beide Fangplätze sehr gut, in der Schlei habe ich immer in Rabelsund geangelt - da dort bessere Fangmöglichkeiten bestehen und kaum Angler diesen Platz aufsuchen, als am Hafen bzw. an der Brücke , wo jeder steht und auch reichlich Bleie versenkt werden. 
Das Fischvorkommen in Kappeln ist geringer, ich kenne die Zahlen der Fische in den Netzen, die zum Heringsfest gezogen werden- war mal Heringskönig, da ich sie richtig geraten habe. In Hvide Sande sind mehr Heringe und mein Gefühl sagt mir, dass kaum ein Platz in Dänemark einen besseren Heringsbestand aufweisen kann. Ich kann falsch liegen, jedoch ist kaum ein besserer Fangplatz für Heringe und auch Hornfische in europa von Land aus zu finden. Damit will ich sagen, wenn man schon an solch einer Stelle ist, muss man nicht mit mehreren Haken angeln um mehr Fische zu landen. Auch ich bin nicht einer, der die "Silberlinge" verkauft und habe oft nuir drei Haken dran, da ich damit genug Fische landen kann.
Heute habe ich mich mit Djoerni vom Bord in Hvide Sande getroffen und zwei weiteren Mitgliedern. Es war wahnsinnig, was sie in wenigen Stunden gefangen hatten.  Drei 30 Liter Kübel waren fast voll - etwa 500 Exemplare. Sie haben dieses noch nie im Leben erlebt. Ich habe in 10 Minuten mit djoerni´s Angel etwas gezaubert und 10 Fische gefangen - was will man mehr. 
Wenn ich jeden tag von 6 - 20 Uhr angeln würde dann muss ich jeden tag eine neue Gefriertruhe kaufen - wie bescheurt muss ich denn sein um so etwas zu machen. Wenn ich zwei Stunden angele, dann war es ein schönes Erlebnis und ob ich da 90zig, 30zig oder nur fünf Stück lande, das ist mir egal
Mit mehr als 5 haken meine ich nur, dass beim landen Probleme auftreten, da der erste Fisch schon fast auf Land liegt und die anderen noch im wasser zapeln und auch abgehen. Weil Du sie über eine Brüstung mit Geländer heben musst. Ausserdem ist es kein schönes angeln mehr, da macht ein Fisch am haken mehr Laune. Ich habe da Spass dran, jedoch andere finden 10 Fische besser - da sollte man Dynamit nehmen dann hat man 700 fische und das knallt noch mehr.
Wenn Du bei mir bist, werden wir mit zwei Haken mal zuschlagen


----------



## Acipenser (31. März 2007)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2007*

Hallo Otto,

dann sind wir uns ja einig, was den Angelspass angeht. Ich könnte mir auch vorstellen, es mit der leichten Sbirolino-Rute und einzelner Heringsfliege zu versuchen.

Von der Menge her möchte ich nur einige zum Einlegen und einige zum Einfrieren. Da sollten insgesamt so 50-60 Stück ausreichen. Es kommen ja noch Hornies dazu und (hoffentlich) Dorsch auf der Arctic Janus und die guten Forellen und Äschen aus der Lydum.

Auf bald - die Zeit bis Mai wird mir schon recht lang inzwischen...


----------



## Harti (31. März 2007)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2007*

@Otto

da haben ja die Boardies und Du einen riesen Spass gehabt!
Übrigens kann ich deinem Beitrag nur zustimmen. HV ist der beste Angelplatz von Land den ich kenne. Wir fahren seid mitlerweilen 10 Jahren regelmäßig nach HV und fangen nur noch soviel Fisch, wie wir auch sinnvoll verarbeiten können. Anfangs konnten wir nicht genug bekommen, haben dann abends stundenlang den Fisch geputzt und wussten gar nicht wie wir den nach Hause kriegen sollten. Da wird der Urlaub schon mal zum Stress und das muss ja nicht sein.
Auch dieses Jahr geht es zu Ostern nach DK aber diesmal nicht nach HV. Die Gegend entwickelt sich immer mehr Richtung Massentourismus (siehe SeaWest) und verliert ihren Charme immer mehr. Wir haben uns an der Ostseeküste bei Middelfahrt ein Haus gemietet und lassen uns überraschen. Auf jeden Fall werden wir es uns aber nicht nehmen lassen, mal einen Tag nach HV zum Heringsangeln rüber zu fahren. 
Otto, kannst du mir für das kl. Belt und die Baring Vig ein paar Angeltips geben?  Vielleicht sieht man sich ja auch in HV!
Gruß Harti


----------



## Pirat (1. April 2007)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2007*

Hallo Leute!
Wir waren vor Jahren in Havnebyn am Kattegat zum Kutterangeln auf Dorsch. Die Erfahrungen von Hvide Sande kann ich teilweise nachvollziehen. Unser Kaptain war manchmal recht launisch. Wir hatten manchmal das Gefühl ein wenig veräppelt zu werden. Manchmal wenn wir über einem großen Schwarm waren und alle Ruten krumm, ist er weiter gefahren. Und dann stoppte er und keiner von uns hatte auch nur einen "Kontakt". Als ob er über einer "leeren" Stelle gestoppt hätte. Als wir aber am zweiten Tag ein paar leckere Getränke für unseren Kapitän mit an Bord hatten, änderte sich die Lage vollkommen. Auf einmal fingen wir sehr gut, jeder Stop hat Fisch gebracht. Und er ist mit uns noch weit raus zu einem Wrack gefahren. War aber trotzdem eine schöne Zeit in Dänemark. Ich denke mal dänische Kutterkaüitäne, zumindest unserer, brauchen auch ein bisschen"Treibstoff". Leider fährt,meines Wissens, die "Apataki2" nicht mehr. 
Na dann, Petri Heil an alle. Pirat!!!:vik: #h #a


----------



## targos (1. April 2007)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2007*

Wir kommen gerade aus Hvide sande!!!!:vik:. Haben sehr gut gefangen haben immer nach einer Stunde aufgehört weil der Eimer voll war muss man ja auch sauber machen und was macht man mit soviel Fisch???:qWir hatten super Wetter und es war auch nicht so voll wie ich es befürchtet hatte.Eine super Woche hatten wir #6!!!!!!!!


----------



## LAC (2. April 2007)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2007*

Hallo,

@ Acipenser

Peter, ich freue mich auch schon auf unsere runde, die woche wird super werden und alle jungs sind spitze. Und wir sind uns alle einig - so soll es doch sein -  spass haben und auch fische fangen. Ich werde mein bestes geben. 
Ich übe schon reichlich, damit ich mich nicht blamiere*lach
Gestern war ich mit mit dem sohn eines gastes angeln - nur 2 std. Ich habe noch nie einen 10jährigen gesehen, der solche kenntnisse von der angelei besitzt. Hut ab, toller junge - habe ihm gezeigt wie man barsche aus dem fjord holt, bzw. die stellen die sie gerne aufsuchen - er wurde verrückt, schlag auf schlag, wie bei den heringen lief es.
Viele grüsse Otto

@ Hartri

Ich stimme dir vollkommen zu, hvide sande versucht immer mehr touristen zu bekommen und es ist einfach in reih und glied preiswert häuser auf kleinsten raum zu erstellen. Sea west ist der hammer, dieses ferienlager was man an der hauptstrasse gebaut hat, wird ein reinfall weden. wie ich gesehen habe, stehen die ersten häuser stehen zum verkauf bereit - verstärkt wurde werbung in norwegen gemacht, da solche häuser auch in norwegen sind. Für mich sich es gut eingerichtete fischerbuden Ich glaube es wird eine ruinendorf in den nächsten jahren werden, eine tote stadt, da ich mir nicht vorstellen kann, dass man dort seinen urlaub richtig geniessen kann. Und wer dort einmal bucht, der kommt nicht wieder. Unsere Feriengäste lachen nur darüber. 
Harti, ich würde dir gerne angeltips geben, jedoch kenne ich zu wenig den kleinen Belt, jedoch mache ich mir gedanken dort mal auf dorsch zu gehen, da die fänge nicht schlecht und die angelkutter auch nicht teuer sind. In knapp einer std bin ich dort. 
Das gebiet dort ist gut für walbeobachtungen, dort wurden reichlich gezählt und wenn du vom boot einem pilker einsetzt, nehme keinen roten, der ist in 15 m tiefe nicht mehr sichtbar. Silber/grün ist gut. Ich habe sehr gut mit einen alten DAM Pilker mit knicklicht immer gut gefangen.
Wünsche dir viel glück im kl. belt und wenn du nach hvide sande kommst, rufe mich an - dann komme ich vorbei und wir versuchen unser glück in hvide sande. Kannst mir auch eine pn senden und deine handynummer mir nennen, dann rufe ich dich an.
viele grüsse Otto


----------



## Acipenser (2. April 2007)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2007*

Hallo Otto,

dass wir in HV krumme Ruten haben werden, daran zweifle ich keine Sekunde. Ich frage mich nur, wie die Realität an die Vorfreude herankommen kann. Ich träume schon davon (also nachts und so...)

Wie weit ist denn Thorsminde zu fahen von Lydum? Ich schätze 3/4 Stunde? Es würde mich reizen an die Stätte meiner allerersten Brandungsangelversuche zurückzukehren. Damals war ich etwa 13-14 und glaubte noch, wenn ich einen Pilker reinschmeisse und liegenlasse, beißt etwas drauf. Nachdem uns ein Einheimischer alles erklärte, haben wir dann auch wirklich Dorsche, Schollen, Aale und Aalmuttern gefangen - auf Watti an Standardpaternostern. Eine schöne Erinnerung.


----------



## LAC (3. April 2007)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2007*

Hallo zusammen,

@targos 
das hört sich doch gut an, freue mich, dass du eine schöne woche hattest und reichlich heringe landen konntest - das wetter ist bis jetzt spitze und gefangen wird super , wer´s kann. 
So wie ich lese kannst du es - gratulation!

@ Acipenser

Peter,
ich träume ja auch schon davon und feile mir schon die haken *lach 
Du liegst richtig mit der zeit, ich bin dort mehrmals gewesen, wenn in hvide sande wirklich nichts lief und ich am verzweifeln war, dann bin ich ein schritt weiter gefahren und hatte dort in thorsminde glück. Ich glaube dir, dass du eine schöne zeit dort hattest, dort sind nicht so viele angler und man kann gut angeln dort. Ich gehe jedoch dort nur hin, wenn ich in hvide sande bin und die schleuse voll auf ist und ich selbst schwierigkeiten bekomme mit der angelei, d.h. wenn aber auch nichts mehr läuft. Auch dieses habe ich schon erlebt. Für aal habe ich in Hvide sande einen speziellen platz, da geht auch die post ab. Jedoch nicht nach dem lehrbuch, da bekommt man zwar reichlich bisse und stellt fest, dass inzwischen die würmer verbraucht sind und die geschäfte geschlossen haben. Ich ziehe da meine monatge vor, da beissen nur aale und ich fange so um die 3-6 stück in drei/vier stunden. Ich werde dir die monatge nennen, wenn du bei mir bist. 
Morgen gehe ich nach hvide sande mit 4 "angler" werde ihnen mal zeigen wie man heringe fängt ohne die nase vom nachbarn am haken zu haben.
Ich frue mich auch schon auf unsere woche, ich glaube ich verlängere die woche.
Viele grüsse aus dänemark
Otto


----------



## prinz1980 (4. April 2007)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2007*

und ich muß noch 4 lange wochen warten, bis ich loslegen kann *heul*


----------



## Fishbone111 (4. April 2007)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2007*

hallo erst mal

ich werde freitag nach hv fahren :vik:zwar nur für einen tag, aber das sollte ja reichen um mein eimer voll zu bekommen oder? falls ihr ein paar tips für mich habt, bitte schreibt sie mir.:q nett zu wissen wäre auf jeden fall wie es mit der schleuse aus sieht ,wann man problem los angeln kann!

grüsse aus hh

fishbone 111


----------



## LAC (4. April 2007)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2007*

@ Fishbone 111

Du wirst den eimer schon voll kriegen. Wenn die schleuse auf ist, stell dich zum meer (nordseite) hin und werfe in richtung meer,  etwa in der mitte des geländers. Du musst dann etwas schneller drehen, da das wasser dort einen rücklauf macht. Und nehme nicht so grosse fischhaut, je kleiner, je besser. Es geht auch wenn du weitwürfe machts zur mitte hin, jedoch dann muss du immer einen strudel finden und ihn auch treffen.
Wenn die schleuse zu ist fangen auch 4 jähige mit einer kinderangel heringe - dann wirst du sicherlich einen eimer voll bekommen. 
Oft ist es auch gut, wenn die schleuse zu ist, direkt an der schleuse (seeseite) entlang zu werfen.
Viel erfolg, wird schon klappen.


----------



## Fishbone111 (5. April 2007)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2007*

Danke für die info :vik:


----------



## Fishbone111 (10. April 2007)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2007*

So ich war am karfreitag da! 
und was soll ich sagen es war fürn A***h!:r
ich habe die von 13:00-21:00 uhr an der schleuse gestanden und mir den arm abgeworfen und was habe ich für einen lohn bekommen 16 heringe #q. und damit habe ich wohl noch mit abstand die meisten gehabt!! die gruppe neben mir hat MIT 4 anglern grade mal 5 fische gezogen in ca 4 stunden.:v
also ich bin wohl erstmal fertig mit hv.

.:EDIT:.

ach ja am ufer war schon alles voll mit laich evtl sind sie schon wieder weg!


----------



## Hecht-Hirte (10. April 2007)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2007*

Fahre am 19.5. für eine Woche nach Hvide Sande.
Hoffe doch sehr, dass die Heringe dann noch da sind.

Otto, hast du nicht nen Tip in welchem der Flüsse es sich zu angeln lohnt und wo kann ich denn dann die Tageskarten kaufen.

Gruß Fabian


----------



## targos (12. April 2007)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2007*

Ich kann das ja kaum glauben  was ich hier lese#d .Wir waren am 30.3 das letzte mal auf hering in HV wir haben uns die arme müde gekloppt#6 und mussten nach einer stunde aufhören weil wir keine lust hatten soviel sauber zu machen .Wir mussten zum teil nur die vorfächer runter lassen, 2 mal ruppeln, und schon waren Heringe dran. Ich kam zum Teil nicht mehr zum angeln, weil ich bei meiner frau die heringe abmachen musste:c.Das kann doch nicht sein, dass der Hering schon wieder wech ist.Da hatten wir ja richtig glück!!!!!!!:vik:


----------



## prinz1980 (16. April 2007)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2007*

hallo,
hat vielleicht jemand infos wie es zur zeit mit brandungsfängen in HS oder in näherer umgebung aussieht, ich fahre in 11 tagen für 2 wochen hoch *freu*


----------



## LAC (17. April 2007)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2007*

Hallo,

@Fishbone 111
 Nun war ich auch mehrmals dort, jedoch kann ich nicht klagen die hjeringe waren da  und die eimer waren immer voll. Schade, dass es nicht geklappt hat - aber nicht sagen HS ist schlecht - du wirst keinen besseren angelplatz für heringe finden.

@Hecht-Hirte

Fabian, um die flussangelei zu betätigen, benötigst du einen tagesschein, diesen bekommst du für 

Henne Aue - beim Kaufmann Hansen in Henne Strand
Skjern Aue - bei den Anglervereinen bzw. im Angelgeschaft
                  in Skjern
Varde Aue - Im Anlerladen in Varde und Touristikbüro

Alle anderen kleinen flüsse sind privat und der eigentümer hat das fischereirecht und muss dir die genehmigung geben.

Es lohnt sich schon, jedoch bedenke, die fliessgewässer in dänemark sind etwas anders als die deutschen gewässer, d.h.
du musst eine etwas andere angeltechnik anwenden.
Tip: solltest du mit pose arbeiten, und der bach/fluss hat nur eine tiefe von 50 cm, dann muss das vorfach mindestens 1,5 m sein, sonst schaut sich der fisch deine pose an und nicht den
Wurm oder was auch immer du am haken machst.
Und halte die schnur immer in den händen - die äsche ist sehr vorsichtig. 

Viele grüsse und erfolg
Otto


----------



## Riomar (17. April 2007)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2007*

War gestern Abend für ca. eine halbe Stunde in Hvide Sande. Man hatte auch endlich einmal Platz an der Schleuse. Habe in dieser Zeit ca. 40 Heringe gefangen (und zwei Systeme abgerissen .....Die Heringe sind somit noch immer noch voll da.


----------



## Riomar (17. April 2007)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2007*

Ach ja, weiß einer von Euch, wann es mit den Hornhechten da los geht und wo man diese am besten fängt? Habe mal gehört, dass es auf der Fjord-Seite an der Schleuse besser klappen soll als auf der Meerseite oder von den Molen. 

Tusend Tak


----------



## Hecht-Hirte (17. April 2007)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2007*

@ Otto,

schon mal vielen Dank für die Infos.
Denke, wir werden in den sieben Tagen die wir haben, so viel wie möglich probieren und da darf auch son berühmter Lachsfluss wie die Skjern Au nicht fehlen.

Soweit ich weiß, müssten die Hornhechte doch Mitte Mai an die Küste kommen. Zumindest hoff ich auch stark drauf.


----------



## Harti (18. April 2007)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2007*

Moin,

wir sind letzte Woche Mitwoch von unserem Ferienhaus auf Fünen nach HS gefahren um uns einen Eimer voll Hering zu angeln. Und tatsächlich hatten wir zu zweit nach ca. 2,5 h unser Soll erfüllt und zusammen mit Otto unseren Spass gehabt. 



An dieser Stelle nochmal vielen Dank für den schönen Tag an Otto. Ich melde mich später noch bei dir!  

@Fishbone
Ich weiss leider nicht was am Karfreitag bei dir schief gelaufen ist, aber vielleicht gab es einen Wetterumschwung, die Schleusen waren voll auf oder du hattest die falsche Seite der Schleuse zum Angeln gewählt.  Es ist nicht jeden Tag gleich gut auf Hering an der Schleuse zu angeln, obwohl der Hering voll da ist und du wirklich keinen besseren Platz zum Heringsangeln als HS finden kannst! Versuchs halt noch mal, klappt mit Sicherheit.

Was wir in HS an Hering in der kurzen Zeit gefangen haben ist kein Vergleich zu den Fängen auf Fünen. Wir haben zwar auch gefangen, aber die Fische waren viel kleiner und auch nicht so zahlreich am Paternoster. Dafür kann man dort an bestimmten Stellen gut Brandungsangeln und selbst "blutige Anfänger im Mefo-Angeln" wie wir  eine schöne Meerforelle landen!  


Fest steht jetzt schon, dass unser nächster DK Urlaub wieder in der Nähe von HS sein wird!

Viele Grüße 
Harti


----------



## LAC (19. April 2007)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2007*

Hallo

@ Hecht-Hirte

Fabian, die ersten horhechte sind schon gelandet worden - ich habe es selbst gesehen - mitte mai geht die post ab un du wirst welche bekommen, jedoch bedenke  - sie haben ein bestimmtes fressverhalten - erst beim 2. mal wenn die pose unter wasser geht, den anschlag machen - dann sitzt der haken im schlundbereich. Wird der anschlag beim ersten mal gemacht, wo die pose unter wasser geht - dann sitz der haken im knochbereich vom maul und dann wirst du ihn verlieren beim drill. Das sind alles die fische, die dann aus dem wasser springen und mit aller gewalt den haken abschütteln wollen - sie schaffen es.

@ Hartri

das waren doch ein paar nette stunden, die wir verbracht haben und der eimer war voll. HS ist schon unschlagbar für hering und hornfisch.
Dein sohnemann hatte ja das richtige paternostersydem - das ist schon gut - ich habe es gesehen und er zog ja immer reichlich heringe ohne welche zu verlieren. Ich besorge mir dieses auch mal und will es mal testen.
Freue mich, dass er noch eine meerforelle gelandet hat. 
Kannst dich ja mal melden.

Gruss Otto


----------



## prinz1980 (19. April 2007)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2007*

@ harti
 wo habt ihr denn die mefo gefangen und vor allem mit was?


----------



## Tyron (19. April 2007)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2007*

@ Harti: Hast schon recht, HS ist wirklich n "Herings-Mekka"...War ja auch letzte Woche für 3 Tage oben...Aber 2,5 Stunden für einen EImer - da müsst ihr ja noch Angelpausen zwischendurch gemacht haben


----------



## thommi_hh (19. April 2007)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2007*

Hallo erstmal, 
ich hab vor am samstag nach HS zu fahren um mal nach den heringen zu schauen.
kann mir einer Infos geben wie es momentan  mit  den fängen steht (besser noch prognosen fürs wochenende),wäre ärgerlich aus hamburg ganz hochzufahren  und nix zu fangen. 
Mir wurde von einem bekannten erzählt das jetzt in vielen bereichen des hafens angelverbot ist, ist da was dran und wenn ja wo??
Vielen Dank im Voraus
thomas


----------



## Tyron (19. April 2007)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2007*

@ tommi hh:

Moin erstmal und herzlich Willkommen im AB!
GUck mal ein Post weiter hoch (mein Letzter)...ich glaube, dass sagt schon alles...denke auch nicht, dass es momentan schon viel weniger geworden ist...

Zu den Angelverboten im Hafen kann ich allerdings nicht viel sagen...Als ich vorige Woche da war, war es eigentlich immer so, wie die letzten Jahre auch...

Und direkt im Fischereihafen standen eh noch nie Angler...


----------



## danmarkhuse (19. April 2007)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2007*

Hallo!

 @ tommi hh : war vor 2 Wochen in HS dort war nichts von einem Anglerbereich der abgesperrt bzw verboten war zu sehen!

Heringe wirst du wahrscheinlich mal mehr mal weniger fangen. Aber momentan dürftest du noch gute Chancen haben.


----------



## Harti (19. April 2007)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2007*



prinz1980 schrieb:


> @ harti
> wo habt ihr denn die mefo gefangen und vor allem mit was?



Hallo Prinz1980,

die Merrforelle haben wir auf Fünen in der Nähe von Middelfart in der *B*aring Vig am Skastrup Strand  auf einen 14g 3D Blinker von ColonelZ silber/blau/rot ca. 1h nach Sonnenuntergang gefangen. An einer Stelle die in keinem Angelführer erwähnt wird, aber von den heimischen Anglern gut besucht wurde. Das kurriose an der Sache war, dass wir einige angepriesene sogenannte Hotspots in der auch weiteren Umgebung erfolglos befischt haben und am letzten Tag nur 400m vom Ferienhaus entfernt die Mefo gelandet wurde. Einem Strand dem wir vorher keine Beachtung geschenkt haben! Wahrscheinlich ein großer Fehler! 
Schlussfolgerung: die "Hotspots" befischt wohl jeder. Werfe die Angel einfach mal vor der Türe aus!

Harti


----------



## thommi_hh (20. April 2007)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2007*

Mit so schneller Antwort hab ich ja garnicht gerechet...
Velen Dank, werds denn mal auf jeden fall probieren und Sonntag berichten wies gelaufen ist.
Schönes Wochenende wünsch ich euch!


----------



## LAC (20. April 2007)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2007*

Hallo,

@ Tyron
mit den angelpausen hast du recht, ich hasse die fliessbandarbeit, da es kein angeln mehr ist. Ein kaffee, ein plausch und dann eine runde wieder angel lockert sie die ganze sache auf - da es sonst ausartet wie in einer fischfarbrik.
Ich habe mit Hartris familie schöne stunden verbracht und genug fische, der sohnemann hatte eine wunderwaffe mit.

@thommi hh
Nun ziehen die Heringe nicht im hafen. Natürlich sind einige schilder aufgestellt, wo das angeln verboten ist z.b. können alle touristen diese lesen wenn sie die schleuse überqueren, da von der brücke nicht geangelt werden darf - das darf man aber auch in keinem anderen land. Trotzdem versuchen einige wilde es auf der brücke  - sie sollte noch mal eine angelscheinprüfung machen - was ist denn das? oder die deutsche sprache lernen - da sie nicht lesen können. 
Im hafen zu angeln ist ja ein problem, diese anlage ist ja nicht für angler gebaut die ein hobby ausüben, sondern für schiffe, und da dort auch geankert wird und und vieles mehr, kannst du schnell ein schiff am haken haben bevor der haken im wasser ist. Man duldet es.
Kannst du dir vorstellen wenn eine angelschnur sich um eine schiffsschraube dreht - ich spreche von kleinen booten, da wird das boot manoverierunfähig
In einigen ländern ist es grundsätzlich verboten im hafenbereich zu angeln. Du willst dir doch die heringe anschauen, die sind nicht im hafen sondern im schleusenbereich - wenn du auf der brücke stehst hast du ein rundumblick - dort ist es verboten. Zwei oder drei schilder sind am geländer angebracht oder  inzwischen auch geangelt worden, damit man freie fahrt hat. Es gibt eine krankheit, es ist angelfieber, da hat man einen fisch im kopf, der berge versetzen kann und auch schilder verschwinden lässt. Zum glück ist diese krankheit noch nicht hier im bord ausgebrochen, da man sich ja informiert. Trotzdem sehe ich immer wieder einige die davon befallen sind - wenn ich sie anspreche, kennen sie nicht anglerboard, nein höre ich dann. Schade - sie sollten mal reinschauen, dann bleibt man gesund.


----------



## Torskfisk (20. April 2007)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2007*

@ tommi hh

Mach dich einfach rechtzeitig auf den Weg, am Wochenende dürfte es recht voll werden !
Wir sind zu der Zeit vor Sonnenaufgang dagewesen und haben uns dann den Platz noch aussuchen können. 
Im Moment dürfte es auf beiden Seiten der Schleuse gut mit Heringen laufen. Allerdings wenn die Schleusen auf sind hast du nur auf der Meerseite noch vernünftige Chancen im Kehrwasser.
Wenn die Schleusen zu sind, brauchst du wahscheinlich nur 2 Stunden damit du dann 3 Stunden lang deine Fische versorgen darfst......
Auf jeden Fall viel Spaß und laß mir für Oktober noch welche drin )


----------



## danmarkhuse (20. April 2007)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2007*



Tyron schrieb:


> @ Harti: Hast schon recht, HS ist wirklich n "Herings-Mekka"...War ja auch letzte Woche für 3 Tage oben...Aber 2,5 Stunden für einen EImer - da müsst ihr ja noch Angelpausen zwischendurch gemacht haben


 
...oder sein Nebenmann hat stets in seine Richtung bzw Schnur geworfen und er war ständig beim "entüddeln".

....ich zb streße mich nicht rein.Wenn ich keine Lust mehr habe oder eine kleine Pause mir genehmigen möchte,hör ich für paar Minuten auf und angle danach mit vollem elan weiter!


----------



## thommi_hh (22. April 2007)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2007*

Hallo hallo,
wir waren Samstag tatsächlich in HS um uns unsere Heringe zu angeln, unser Limit haben wir auf ungefähr 400 Fische gesetzt....
Wir hatten zu zweit in 6 1/2 Stunden 17!!!
und standen im gegensatz zu unseren Nachbarn noch ganz gut da...
Der Grund war ein heftiger Sturm der da Donnerstag und Freitag gewütet haben soll, die Schleusen standen anscheinend durchgehend auf und somit war zuviel Bewegung im Hafen(so wurde es mir beschrieben, hab da keine Ahnung von).
Die Schwärme sollen aber jetzt nach Aussage der Einheimischen wieder reinkommen, für alle die demnächst noch hoch wolln.
Naja werden jetzt wohl im Oktober wiederkommen, aber denn für mehrere Tage um sicher zu gehen, kann mir da vlt jemand n guten Zeitraum sagen???
War auf jeden Fall n schöner Tag mit (überwiegend) netten Leuten.
Schönen Gruß aus Hamburg
Thommi

PS: Leute die da mit voller Kraft Drillinge durchs Wasser ziehen um die Tiere zu reissen gehören ins Wasser geworfen!!!:r


----------



## danmarkhuse (23. April 2007)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2007*

Hallo *thommi_hh*!

Einen ganauen Zeitpunkt kann ich dir leider nicht sagen,aber normalerweise ist im Herbst der Zeitpunkt ab der 1n Oktoberwoche gut.
Je nachdem wie warm es diesen Sommer wird,würde ich den (Kurz)Urlaub weiter nach hinten schieben.
Ich jedenfalls werde dieses Jahr erst Anfang/Mitte November auf Heringsjagt gehen!
.....und mich dann (hoffentlich) an den dicken fetten Herbstheringen erfreuen!!!


----------



## Tyron (23. April 2007)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2007*

Mitte Oktober bis Anfang November sind sie eingentlich immer jeden Herbst ganz ordentlich zu fangen...Meist auch später im Jahr noch...Aber da kann man sich ja im Herbst nochmal drüber unterhalten 

Ist natürlich auch (meist) von der Heringsanzahl n büdden anders als im Frühjahr, dafür fängt man fast keine "Puper" mehr...


----------



## LutzLutz (25. April 2007)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2007*

moin an alle..werde dieses we am sonntag nach hvide sande fahren und dienstag wieder zurück...über tag ein paar heringe raus holn und abends natürlich Brandung...#6 ....hoffentlich geht was ...wenn jemand was weiss wie es zurzeit dort läuft sowohl mit hering als auch brandung wäre es mal nett wenn er schreibt...werde auf jeden fall nächste woche dann mal berichten... |bla: ..bis denne:vik:


----------



## prinz1980 (27. April 2007)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2007*

hallo an alle,
nun ist es endlich so weit, jetzt steht auto packen an, und dann gehts morgen früh sehr zeitig los, kanns kaum noch erwarten  
werde euch berichten wie die fänge sind, hering und hornie sind ja da 
also bis später....


----------



## LAC (27. April 2007)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2007*

@ Prinz 1980
Wünsche dir eine gute fahrt und auch fische - die sonne knallt hier - es ist 28 Grad C-

Viel erfolg
otto


----------



## xxcruiserxx (1. Mai 2007)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2007*

so bin gerade wiedert aus hvidesande da,
war das ganze wochenende da und habe viele heringe gefangen....
ich war ca. 6 stunden angeln und habe ca. 130 heringe und 25 hornhechte...
in zwei wochen fahre ich nochmal hoch


----------



## LutzLutz (1. Mai 2007)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2007*

war am montag in HS und habe mittelmäßig gefangen...38 heringe#c  37 hornies|rolleyes  und abends in der brandung 6 platten ....naja es waren echt keine heringe da alle haben schlecht gefangen#t  nur hornies waren ohne ende...naja alle die noch hinfahren..petri heil... #h


----------



## LAC (2. Mai 2007)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2007*

Hallo zusammen,
ich komme gerade aus hvide sande - habe in 3 Minuten 3 Heringe gefangen und damit dann den eimer in 1,5 Std voll hornhechte gemacht - es waren 19 Stück. War viel los, jedoch wollten die meisten heringe haben.


----------



## Kai Schliecker (6. Mai 2007)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2007*

#h  Moinsen an alle #h 

ich bin vom 16. - 20.05.07 in Bork Haven.

Da geht doch was oder ????


----------



## LAC (6. Mai 2007)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2007*



Kai Schliecker schrieb:


> #h Moinsen an alle #h
> 
> ich bin vom 16. - 20.05.07 in Bork Haven.
> 
> Da geht doch was oder ????


 
Hallo, da geht die post ab mit surfen - mit angeln nur barsch und weissfische.  Für hering und hornfisch muss du eine kleine fahrt machen nach HS da geht dann die post ab mit diesen fischen - wenn du noch platz bekommst - da angelt jeder ab 4 Jahre aufwärts.
Viel erfolg wünsche ich dir


----------



## djoerni (6. Mai 2007)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2007*

guten morgen otto!

hast du eine info für mich bezüglich plattfischen im juni? wollte evtl. mal ein, zwei tage hochkommen<und mir endlich mal dein center anschauen!

gruß jörn


----------



## LAC (7. Mai 2007)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2007*

Hallo jörn,
bezüglich plattfische kenne ich einige gute stellen - sie sind im südlichen bereich des ringkøbingfjordes - natürlich im nordseebereich, wenn das wetter mitspielt.  Kannst kommen und dir mal unser center anschauen, solltest jedoch vorher anrufen, damit du mich auch erwischt bzw. wenn du hier schlafen willst, ob noch etwas frei ist.
Kannst dich ja mal melden.
Gruss Otto


----------



## itze (12. Mai 2007)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2007*

Hallo zusammen!

Ich will mich mal kurz vorstellen: Ich bin 27, komme aus Braunschweig und habe mich auf die Spinnfischrerei konzentriert. Nun fahre ich Mitte Oktober das erste Mal nach HS und suche nach Möglichkeiten dort meine Spinnrute auszupacken. Ich habe schon mitbekommen,dass in HS einiges in Sachen Heringe geht, aber gibt es denn auch Heringsfresser, die mit der Spinne zu erreichen sind? Oder könnt ihr mir ein paar Tips für´s Süßwasser geben? Leider kenne ich mich mit den Hecht- ,Barsch- und Salmonidenmöglichkeiten in HS nicht wirklich aus. Habt ihr da Tips? 

Und noch eine weitere Frage: Was meint ihr, lohnt sich ein Trip zum gelben Riff oder solte ich ersteinmal das weiße Riff vor Ort probieren?

Gruß und vielen Dank schon mal,
itze


----------



## prinz1980 (13. Mai 2007)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2007*

hallo an alle,
ich bin gerade wieder zu hause rein, komme direkt von HS, war 14 tage oben bericht und fotos werden in der kommenden woche folgen, nur eins schon vorweg, es war super, wetter war spitze und fisch in mengen vorhanden


----------



## dirk54 (16. Mai 2007)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2007*

hi ronny!

ich bin schon tierisch gespannt auf deinen bericht!!!!
bei mir gehts nämlich diesen freitag los 

gruß

dirk


----------



## porscher (18. Mai 2007)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2007*

@ prinz1980

ich erwarte voller spannung deinen bericht!mein vater ist samstag aus hs wiedergekommen.würde gerne deine eindrücke und erfahrung mit denen von ihm vergleichen. also mach dich an die arbeit und stell deinen bericht schnell hier rein! ich freu mich schon!!!


----------



## prinz1980 (18. Mai 2007)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2007*

hi,
bericht kommt jetzt am we, die arbeit hatte mich ganz schön eingespannt diese woche


----------



## xxcruiserxx (20. Mai 2007)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2007*

so bin gerade aus hvide sande wida da...
ich hab heringe ohne ende gefangen!! in 1-2 stunden hatte ich ca. 150 stück. un ein paar hornis waren auch dabei


----------



## Acipenser (21. Mai 2007)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2007*

bin auch gestern aus HV / Lydum zurück gekehrt 12.-19.5.). Leider hatten wir nur optimierungsfähiges Wetter: starker Wind, der täglich wechselte, mal aus West, mal aus Nordwest, zum Schluss aus Südost. Damit schwankten auch die Temperaturen täglich. Heringe und Hornies gingen nur vereinzelt und kamen in kleinen Schulen durch, es wurden wo wir angelten und schauten nur wenige Fische gefangen. Und an dem einen Tag, wo Hornies in guten Stückzahlen gefangen wurden, waren wir bei den Hechten - s.u.

@itze: gelbes Riff ist immer eine Fahrt wert. Leider ist meine Fahrt mit der A.J. letzte Woche wegen Wind ausgefallen, aber wenn Du das hinkriegst, dann mache Dir vorher auch Gedanken über den Rücktransport der Filets. Über das weiße Riff kann ich leider heute noch keine konkrete Auskunft geben, da auch diese Erfahrung dem Wind zum Opfer fiel.
Zum Thema 
Salmoniden: es gibt etliche hervorragende Auen in der Gegend, teilweise sehr klein, wo Du den Bauern um die Fischereierlaubnis fragen mußt.Die Kleinauen beangelst Du am Besten mit der Fliege oder Naturköder an kleiner Strömungspose.
Hecht und Barsch: von der Mündung der Skjern Au bis Nymindegab und im Norden von Søndervig bis Ringkøbing sind sehr gute Gewässer für diese beiden Fischarten. Überall, wo Du an den Schilfkanten ans Wasser kommst, riecht es nach Fisch. Meine Empfehlung: schalte auf alle Fälle auch beim Barschangeln ein Stahlvorfach vor. Denn die Hechte ziehen sich auch gerne mal einen Barschtwister oder Barschlöffel rein. Und angel dabei nicht zu fein, ich habe letzte Woche dabei einen 79er Hecht gefangen, wenn der ins Schilf ziehen will, mußt Du gegenhalten können.
Meerforelle und Lachs: sind eher Zufallsfänge im Schleusenbereich, versuche es, wenn Du die Fische ausmachen kannst oder Du nichts anderes zu tun hast.
Wolfsbarsch: dafür dürfte es im Oktober wohl schon wieder zu kalt sein, der ist ein Sommergast. Spinne bei auflaufendem Wasser durch die Brandung von HV nach Süden.
Meeräsche: nix zum Spinnfischen, aber ein toller Fisch, auch ein Sommergast. Wenn Du Fische im Hafen oder an den Steinschütungen ausmachen kannst, ganz vorsichtig mit kleinen, aber schärfsten Haken und Brot oder auch kleinsten Fischfetzen. Ein starker Kämpfer
Makrele: sollte im Oktober auch schon wieder auf dem Weg ins Winterquartier sein. Ansonsten von der nördlichen Mole der Hafenausfahrt.

Ich wünsche Dir schwachen Wind und starke Fänge


----------



## itze (22. Mai 2007)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2007*

Hallo Acipenser,

vielen Dank für deine Tipps! So wie es ausschaut werd ich mich wohl auf Barsch und Hecht konzentrieren und wenn das Wetter mitspielt eine Fahr ans gelbe Riff unternehmen. Aber auch die Tipps mit den Sommergästen gefallen mir. Und kleine Auen sind immer super interessant...
Mal schaun was geht!

Gruß und Petri!


----------



## Acipenser (22. Mai 2007)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2007*

Hier ist noch ein Link zum Thema Rinkøbing Fjord: http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=101406. Da kommen in den nächsten Tagen noch einige Kommentare und Bilder dazu.  

In der Ecke wo wir untergebracht waren (Lydum Art Center) gibts eigentlich alle Möglichkeiten und Du findest bei jeder Witterung noch eine Angelstelle.  

Im Oktober ist eine Fahrt aufs gelbe oder weiße Riff Glückssache, gehe mal besser davon aus, dass zuviel Wind ist dafür. Einige Kutter verlegen über den Herbst und Winter auch in gemäßigtere Gegenden.  

Aber Forelle müßte gut gehen und wie gesagt Barsch und Hecht. Die Bestandsdichte war fantastisch. Ansonsten für die Kultur: das Fischereimuseum in HV ist sehr schön und zum Bummeln nach Ringkøbing (Touri-Stadt), Esbjerg (Industrie- und Hafenstadt), Ribe (der Dom) und Skjern ist es auch nicht weit. Und schau dir das Walgerippe in Nymindegab an.  

Forellenseen findest Du überall, ob die gut sind, weiß ich nicht, das ist nicht so mein Ding.


----------



## Riomar (23. Mai 2007)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2007*

War heute Nachmittag in Hvide Sande im Hafen. Haben von 14 Uhr bis 17:30 15 Hornhechte gefangen. Am Ende waren die Schleusen geschlossen und da lief es auch besser. Haben mit Pose und Wasserkugel gefischt. Haben nun gerade die Fische hier im Studentenwohnheim Herning gegessen. War total lecker!!!!Wie bekomm ich nun aber den Bratengeruch aus der Bude?  Mein französischer Mitbewohner ist schon am fluchen. Zum Glück versteh ich nicht alles. 
Hat jemand von Euch damit Erfahrung, wie man den Geruch möglichst schnell aus der Wohnung bekommt?
Bin morgen früh wieder in HS. Hat uns so gut dort gefallen und als Student hat man ja mal hier und dort eine Stunde frei. 

Skal Timo


----------



## andre23 (23. Mai 2007)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2007*

#6....im hafen??...hoffe du kannst schwimmen|supergri


----------



## Riomar (23. Mai 2007)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2007*

...am Hafen...#h


----------



## andre23 (23. Mai 2007)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2007*

...dachte schon du waerst ein delphin....aber hast ja doch gut bekommen....

...auch ohne nach den fischen zu tauchen....

hilsen andré


----------



## andre23 (23. Mai 2007)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2007*

....fischgeruch...hering???...setz mal einen topf essigwasser auf.....oder er trinkt noch einen schønen merlot....


----------



## itze (30. Mai 2007)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2007*

@Acipenser,
aller besten Dank! Genau solche Tipps braucht man, wenn man an ein unbekanntes Gewässer (oder besser Land) fährt. Das macht doch schon mal Mut und motiviert... 
Und keine Sorge, Forellenseen sind auch nicht so mein Ding.

Gruß, itze


----------



## Acipenser (31. Mai 2007)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2007*

@itze
gern geschehen. Das schöne an der Gegend da oben ist, dass Du auch mit wenig Ausrüstung gut klar kommst und Deine Fische fängst und dabei auch noch Spass hast.

Von all dem Material, das ich letztes Mal dabei hatte, habe ich letztendlich nur die kleine Forellenrute (2-15g Wurfgewicht) und die Mefo-Rute (15-40g Wurfgewicht) benutzt und eigentlich hätte letztere ausgereicht. 

Was ich noch nicht nannte: im Oktober kannst Du auch gute Heringe fangen...


----------



## porscher (4. Juni 2007)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2007*

Hallo zusammen! ich fahre am mittwoch nach argab(ganz nah an hvide sande) und bleibe bis sonntag dort! werde dann ausführlich berichten,wenn das wetter mitmacht!ziele: hvide sande: hering und hornhecht.fjordangeln auf aal,barsch und hecht. und abends vom strand aus werde ich es  auf plattfisch versuchen! hoffe ich kann dann auch mit bildern dienen...

Petri an alle!!!


----------



## plüschohr (4. Juni 2007)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2007*

Du glücklicher, wünsche dir ein dickes PETRI HEIL und gutes wetter.#h


----------



## porscher (4. Juni 2007)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2007*

@plüschohr Danke DIR! gutes wetter wäre echt schön.wie gesagt,ich hoffe ich kann dann einen guten bericht hier reinstellen! bis dann...


----------



## Riomar (4. Juni 2007)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2007*

Gutes Wetter wirst Du schon haben...heute war das Wetter genial. Sonne pur und 25 Grad....ich dachte schon, ich studier in Mailand und nicht in Herning/DK.


----------



## itze (7. Juni 2007)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2007*

Jo, bei mir wird es auch die leicht Spinnrute mit 15-40g WG werden...
Stimmt es eigentlich, dass die Au bei Vide Sande nur bis zum 15.September Saison hat? Oder kann ich auch im Oktober noch Karten für die Flüsse bekommen?

viele Grüße, itze


----------



## Laichhaken (10. Juni 2007)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2007*

Hi, habe eben diesen tread bei der suche über angelmöglichkeiten in hvide sande gefunden!

bin echt begeistert über das was ich hier zu lesen bekomme...

im oktober fahre ich mit meiner familie dort hin und hatte auf jeden fall vor dort auch zu fischen...oder sagen wir das für mich das fischen eigentlich das hauptziel ist...

hauptsächlich will ich eigentlich in die brandung, aber den fjord werde ich sicherlich auch mal testen. was mich allerdings noch interessieren würde wären die vorfächer für die brandung. habe gehört das die ein wenig von denen die ich in der ostsee benutze abweichen! allerdings weiß ich nicht in wie fern... kann mir einer mal ein paar montagen beschreiben oder sogar ein bild reinstellen?


----------



## porscher (10. Juni 2007)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2007*

MOIN MOIN! ich bin heute um 17 uhr aus hvide sande zurückgekommen.ich war wie angekündigt von donnerstag bis heute früh dort oben.zuerst zum wetter: TOP!!! jeden Tag 27-29 Grad im Schatten und dazu ein leichter Wind.Leider war es Ostwind.aber gut komme nun zum Eigentlichen.habe dort einiges versucht: Am Fjord selber hat sich leider wegen des Ostwindes(so meine vermutung zumindest) nix getan.es wollten nicht mal die barsche an die wurmköder gehen.habe es dann an einem abend vom strand aus auf plattfisch versucht aber auch da kein einziger biss(bin kein meeresfischer,aber ist auch dort der ostwind von nachteil?).im hafen von hvide sande dann ein ganz anderes bild:heringe und hornhechte in massen!!! ich war erstaunt,dass selbst im juni und zudem bei den hohen temperaturen die kleinen silberlinge noch da waren.die hornhechte haben am besten auf der meeresseite gebissen,leider waren viele kleine darunter.topköder waren heringsfetzen an posenmontagen die knapp unter der wasseroberfläche angeboten wurden.zum teil wurden die hornies aber auch mit kunstködern überlistet.aber alleine schon das schauspiel vor den schleusen ist genial,wenn die hornhechte in grossen trupps am rauben waren.das ganze wasser war am kochen.ich habe dann nur einige wenige große exemplare aus dem wasser entnommen. nun komme ich zum höhepunkt des angelurlaubs: aalangeln! schon beim heringsfischen an den schleusen ist mir aufgefallen,dass doch so einige angler die aale als beifang(durch zufälliges anhaken mit den heringspaternostern) verzeichnen konnten.also dachte ich mir es muss dort viele aale geben.am freitag bin ich dann abends bewaffnet mit tauwürmern und heringen an die schleuse gefahren.es konnte nichts gegen mich laufen,denn am morgen kam der glücksbringer in person des schornsteinfegers(um den kamin des ferienhauses zu reinigen).um 9uhr war ich dann am wasser und es begann ein toller aalabend bei sehr milden temperaturen.ich fing in 2 stunden 7 aale(2 davon waren deutlich über 70cm) und hatte fast unzählige fehlbisse.ich war dann am gestrigen samstag nochmal dort und konnte 3 weitere schleicher überreden die reise nach deutschland anzutreten. 10 aale an 2 abenden sprechen wohl für sich. es war ein klasse urlaub mit tollen fischen und herrlichen rahmenbedingungen! ich wünsche allen weiterhin PETRI HEIL!!!


----------



## theactor (10. Juni 2007)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2007*

HI,

möönsch - PETRI, Porscher! 
Schade, dass es im Fjord nicht so geklappt hat - vielleicht auch eine Frage der  Jahreszeit?!? #c
Wie auch immer: Du hast ja schließlich doch gut gefangen - und ich finde genau das zeichnet diesen Angelbereich aus: irgendwas geht irgendwo immer! 

Petri nochmal! #h


----------



## porscher (10. Juni 2007)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2007*

ja du hast wirklich recht! man kann immer dort was fangen! ja die jahreszeit könnte ein faktor beim fjordangeln sein.das flache gewässer wird doch recht schnell warm.habe mich mit einem angler aus dem ruhrgebiet unterhalten,der auch ein eigenes boot  hat und der sagte mir es gibt dort stellen,wo man mit der schiffsschraube den schlammigen grund beim fahren ganz plötzlich berührt.das wasser ist ja doch sehr trüb und mann kann die tiefe dort nie einschätzen.naja...


----------



## LAC (12. Juni 2007)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2007*

@ Porscher
es ist doch super gelaufen, wetter war gut und die fische heringe, hornfisch sowie aal lief doch bestens. Nun erwähnst du, die vielen fehlbisse beim aalangeln - nun kenne ich nicht deine methode - angelst du, wie es in den lehrbüchern steht, auf grund - kann ich es verstehen. Dann sind es bisse von krabben, bietest du jedoch den köder  im mittelwasser an, dann sind es selten krabben. Die von dir genannte stückzahl sind ok und mit tauwurm klappt es vorzüglich. 
Was will man mehr:vik:

Fjord und meer (brandung) ist schon etwas kompliszierter, da du die barsche im fjord erst suchen musst, bzw. die stellen kennen musst wo sie sich gerne aufhalten und beim hecht ist es genau so - wobei der fjord ja ein flacher fjord ist d.h. er hat kaum eine tiefe und der hecht im flachen zonen vorkommt und der barsch in "tieferen". Südlich von HS ist brandungsangeln optimal, jedoch auch hier muss man die genauen stellen kennen, wo die vorgelagtern muschelbänke sind - denn dort halte sich kapiale platte auf - jedoch wie du schon erwähnst muss auch der wind aus der optimalen richtung kommen.
Viele Grüsse


----------



## Laichhaken (12. Juni 2007)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2007*

@Lydum Art Center, 
sag mal habe ich es richtig verstenden das du in der nähe von hs wohnst? falls ja, besteht evtl die möglichkeit das du im oktober dort anzutreffen bist damit ich mir dann ein paar tips von dir geben lassen kann wenn ich dann vor ort bin? das wäre echt super, denn ich möchte gern ein paar platte fangen... 

wie sieht es dort eigentlich mit seelachs aus? kann man die auch vom strand aus fangen oder muß man dafür auf einen kutter?


----------



## Acipenser (13. Juni 2007)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2007*

@Porscher: herzliches Petri zu Deinen Erfolgen. Du siehst, es geht immer etwas da oben. Dass das beim Brandungsangeln nicht geklappt hat liegt wohl zum guten Teil, wie schon Otto schrieb, an der passenden Stelle, allerdings auch am Ostwind. Ostwind heißt in HV ablandiger Wind, da würde ich lieber die Zeit nutzen, im Fischgeschäft bei der süßen Fischfachverkäuferin ein paar Leckereien kaufen und ein schönes Fischmenu zaubern.

@paddy: Köhler vom Ufer in HV kannst Du vergessen, wenn überhaupt sind das Zufallsfänge. Für Köhler mußt Du raus aufs Meer, die besten Chancen hast Du auf dem Gelben Riff. Touren gehen von Hanstholm und Hirtshals aus. Im Oktober kann es ganz schön windig werden, seefest solltest Du dafür schon sein.


----------



## theactor (13. Juni 2007)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2007*

HI,

@paddy: Ihr (Du und Otto) solltet Euch mal treffen wenn es klappt (sozusagen eine "beidseitige Empfehlung") #6
Schau Dir doch mal den Bericht und den Film zu unserem Trip nach Hvide Sande an - dann hast Du eine "Ahnung" was ich meine |wavey:


----------



## Laichhaken (14. Juni 2007)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2007*

wenn du den film meinst den ihr aus bildern erstellt habt dann hab ich mir den vor kurzem angesehen... war echt begeistert! hat mich mal wieder voll infiziert....

ich hoffe ja darauf das ich otto dort antreffen werde falls er zeit und lust hat! 

hast du mich so gut in erinnerung behalten das du auch otto empfielst sich mit mir zu treffen? oder welchen grund gibst du ihn dafür? freu mich jedenfalls darüber das du es ihm ans herz legst sich mit mir zu treffen.... wir beide müssen eigentlich auch mal wieder los,...

bin auf jeden fall jetzt schobn so heiß, das ich jeden tag versuche mehr über hvide sande heraus zu finden. aber es scheint gar nicht so leicht zu ein etwas spezifischeres über erfolgreiche montagen z.b. für die brandung zu finden! deshalb hoffe ich ja auf otto und bin eigentlich jetzt schon froh das er hier im forum ist, auch wenn er sich bis jetzt noch nicht gemeldet hat!
bin gespannt wie er die sache sieht!

empfielt ihr mir eigentlich den erlaubnisschein schon vorher zu besorgen oder vor ort? hatte eigentlich vor den vor ort zu bersorgen... aber ich lasse mich gern eines besseren belehren!

also bis dann erstmal


----------



## porscher (14. Juni 2007)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2007*

@Acipenser kennst du gute stellen(plattfisch) vom strand aus? hab es direkt in argab vom strand probiert(dort war ja auch meine unterkunft).


----------



## larsgerkens (28. Juni 2007)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2007*

wie siehts mit makrelen in hv aus?


----------



## kingangler93 (28. Juni 2007)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2007*

Das frage ich mich auch...ich freu mich schon wenns am 13 endlich losgeht. Ich hoffe ich kann dieses jahr mal ein paar erwischen,letztes jahr habe ich sie immer verpasst. xD
Ich habe gelesen es werden viele aale gefangen, lohnt 
es sich an der Mole an der Hafenausfahrt mal mit Tauwurm 
und pose in ca. 1-2 m tiefe?




Gruss
Tim


----------



## larsgerkens (28. Juni 2007)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2007*

hmm keine ahnung... letztes und vorletztes jahr haben wir sie leider auch immer verpasst.... es hieß immer: gestern waren sie voll da, aber jedesmal wenn wir dort eintrafen, war nüscht 

man hofft weiter ;D
petri und gruß

ps: mit pose auf aal hört sich gut an...versuchen macht schlau..


----------



## kingangler93 (28. Juni 2007)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2007*

Ja genauso war das bei uns,
immer wenn ich mir gedacht habe, komm jez lässtes mal sein,
warn die makrelen da und alle warn aufm campingplatz am auswaschen....


iuch hoffe das es diese jahr besser wird.
Letztes Jahr haben wir auch am Nr Lyngvig Camping vom Strand aus nich eine Platte bekommen...


Gruss
Tim


----------



## Acipenser (29. Juni 2007)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2007*

@Porscher: den Erlaubnisschein kannst Du entweder vorab bei DS Angelcenter in Flensburg bestellen oder in HV im Sandormkiosken kaufen, die haben glaube ich 7 Tage die Woche geöffnet. Das sollte also kein Problem darstellen.

Plattfische gibts am Hafenausgang und den Molen, über Platte direkt vom Strand aus ist mir nichts bekannt.

Dass die Makrelen schon da wären, habe ich nicht gehört. Das ist auch noch zu früh. Aber im Moment laufen die Hornhechte wieder sehr gut. Und die sind ja nun auch etwas ganz besonders leckeres.


----------



## kingangler93 (29. Juni 2007)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2007*

Obwohl es mich eigentlich wundert , das keine Platte vom Strand weg kommen,
denn am NR Lyngvig camping kommt man an manchen stellenschon auf 20 m entfernung auf ca 2m wassertiefe, wenn nicht sogar noch mehr...


Gruss
Tim


----------



## kingangler93 (2. Juli 2007)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2007*

Da das Wetter ja überall relativ schlecht ist, 
wirkt sich das kalte, eher dreckige wetter auf das Beissverhalten der Hornies, Makrelen, Platten etc. aus?

Gruss
Tim


----------



## larsgerkens (3. Juli 2007)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2007*

ich denke schon dass es sich zumindest auf makrelen und hornies auswirkt!! bekanntlich sind die ja am besten bei sonnenschein zu fangen, da wir den zur zeit nicht haben könnt ich mir das sehr gut vorstellen


----------



## kingangler93 (3. Juli 2007)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2007*

Ich meine blöde frage, ich kenn mich nicht so mit dem Meer aus...
aber kann sich das denn auch positiv auf die Fische auswirken?
Gibt es da " kälteliebende " arten, oder "schlechtwetterfische"


GRuss
Tim


----------



## j.Breithardt (3. Juli 2007)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2007*



kingangler93 schrieb:


> Ich meine blöde frage, ich kenn mich nicht so mit dem Meer aus...
> aber kann sich das denn auch positiv auf die Fische auswirken?
> Gibt es da *" kälteliebende "* arten, oder "schlechtwetterfische"
> 
> ...


 


Klar,den Eishai.:q

Gruß

j.Breithardt |wavey:


----------



## kingangler93 (3. Juli 2007)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2007*

haha...

nein aber jetzt mal ehrlich plZ.



Gruss
Tim


----------



## larsgerkens (3. Juli 2007)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2007*

also ich denke das der dorsch definitiv zu den kälteliebenden gehört, also zumindest zieht es ihn dann in die flacheren küstenregionen... war gestern mit boot unterwegs und da hätte man für dorsch schon echt die 8m grenze knacken müssen :/


----------



## Acipenser (3. Juli 2007)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2007*



larsgerkens schrieb:


> war gestern mit boot unterwegs und da hätte man für dorsch schon echt die 8m grenze knacken müssen :/



also 8m weit werfe ich locker, da brauche ich kein Boot:q:q:q

aber mal Ernst beiseite, wie schon gesagt ist es mit Hornie und Makrele nicht so toll bei Schlechtwetter. Dem Platten macht das Wetter nix, den fängt man auch bei Regen.

Bei Wind kann man sich auch in den Hafen (Meerseite, Südseite) verziehen und versuchen, dort Hornies zu fangen; wir hatten dabei Erfolg. (Und das Wetter war wirklich so mies (Mitte Mai), dass wir an dem Tag auch nicht allzu lange blieben).

Ansonsten versuche Dein Glück auf Hecht, wenns windet. Im südlichen und nördlichen Fjordbereich ist ein guter Bestand.

Wenn ich weiter vorher schrieb, dass mir über Platte vom Strand nichts bekannt ist, heißt das nicht, dass es keine gibt, sondern lediglich, dass ich meine Unwissenheit zugebe.


----------



## Laichhaken (4. Juli 2007)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2007*

ich werde im herbst mein glück auf platte vom strand aus versuchen, hoffe allerdings das ich vorher mal mit LydiumArtCenter darüber sprechen kann...


----------



## Acipenser (5. Juli 2007)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2007*

wenn das einer sagen kann, dann Otto. Klar. Grundsätzlich sehe ich auch die Chancen direkt vom Strand, da sollte doch etwas möglich sein. Schau Dir auf alle Fälle mal bei Ebbe den Strand an, da bekommst Du einen guten Einblick in die Unterwasserstruktur - wenn dann das Wasser wieder da ist.

Auf alle Fälle viel Erfolg und gib uns doch bitte Bescheid über Deine Erfolge


----------



## kingangler93 (5. Juli 2007)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2007*

Naja, 
wir waren 2006 am NR Lyngvig camping.
Dort haben wir dann auch gebadet.
Habe festgestellt das das wasser dort in 20-25 m schon 2 m bis tiefer wird und dann eine sandbank kommt.
Dort sind relativ wenig steine,nur im Uferbereich.
Wo soll ich es versuchen? auf der eher flachen sandbanl oder in der "rinne" vor der sandbank...hinter der sandbank wird es dann nochmal tief und dann kommt noch eine sandbank..die liegt aber dann schon so an der grenze meiner wurf weite.



Gruss
Tim


----------



## LAC (5. Juli 2007)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2007*

Hallo dänemark jungs,
nun habe ich lange nicht hier im  - "Briefkasten" - (verzeih mir Sönke) oder Forum bzw. containerbox geschaut, sofort habe ich festgestellt,  ihr verkuppelt mich - das ist verboten. Aber ich mache mal eine ausnahme - wenns schön wird - könnt ihr  mich ruhig verkuppeln.
@ paddy
was hast du auf dem herzen, wenn du in der gegend um hvide sande bist - ruf mich an - und dann gehen wir mal zusammen los - ich mache mir weniger gedanken um die fische - sondern mehr ob es lustig wird. Wenn du ein lächeln mitbringst - werde ich dich zum fisch bringen - meistens klappt es, jedoch kann ich auch mal daneben liegen, dann habe ich immer noch dein lächeln und freue mich, die fische holen wir uns dann am nächsten tag.
Ruf mich an - mindestens drei tage vorher 

@ Acipencer
Peter, du tanzt aber auf allen schienen, gerade habe ich mich noch mit dir über sype unterhalten und nun hängst du schon wieder hier rum und  träumst von dänemark. 
Das foto von der titelseite brauche ich neu - ist bei mir verschwunden.
@ zur Kultstadt 
Söhnke, mach mal dein grünes lämpchen von skype an - wichtige meldungen habe ich. Oder soll ich dich während einer vorstellung anrufen - nehm dein handy mal mit zur arbeit - wenn es bimmelt - bin ich es dann - dann wird das gespräch einfach mit im spielplan eingebaut - merkt keiner im publikum, und sollte einer es merken - sagste einfach -  kein anschluss unter dieser nummer - eigenartig - oder wolln sie auch mal mit ihm reden 
@ an alle
das wetter ist wieder besser und die hornfische sind immer noch reichlich da, hatten sich einige tage etwas zurück gezogen.  37 stück hat ein "jungangler" gelandet. 
Ein Maifisch war auch dabei - es ist ein anadromer (leben im meer und ziehen zum laichen ins süsswasser) heringsartiger fisch bzw fische - Finte (Alosa fallax) und Alse (alosa alosa) sie werden auch Maifische genannt - Die alse kam früher in massen auch im rhein vor- sie wurde ausgerottet, jährlich wurden 200000 stück in holland gefangen. 1930 wurde der letzte fisch im rhein bei basel gefangen. Heute sind sie wieder im weser und elbebereich vereinzelt vertreten.  In der wissenschaft wird erwähnt,  sie ernähren sich von zooplankton - das stimmt nicht ganz - denn sie sind wild auf meine "butterbrote". In HS ist ein eigener stamm vorhanden, der im sommer dort aufaucht. Hier sind sie nicht ausgerottet worden und vor zwei jahren haben einige angler mit den wissenschaftlern sehr eng zusammen gearbeitet, da sie ein populationsprojekt unterstützt haben. Als beifang wird er dann und wann gelandet - jedoch kann man ihn auch gezielt  beangeln -sie lieben die direkte strömung vor der schleuse, aber auch die ruhigen zonen und meine "butterbrote"  warum, kann ich nicht sagen.
Grösse etwa bis 50 cm um die 2 kg - man kann ihn also unterscheiden vom Hering, wobei man die Also und Finte schlecht unterscheiden kann - nur an den Kiemen. 
Bis demnächst mal wieder


----------



## Laichhaken (6. Juli 2007)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2007*

Hi Lydium Art Center, ich melde mich gern bei dir wenn es so weit ist und dann natürlich auch rechtzeitig! Von einem Lächeln kannst du ausgehen denn ich bein eigentlich ein mensch der kaum schlechte laune kennt, also von natur aus fröhlich, das wirst du an meinen lachfalten sehen!... ich freu mich schon total auf den urlaub, zwar werde ich nicht jeden tag fischen können, da ja die familie auch dabei ist aber dennoch versuche ich so oft wie mir möglich ist los zu kommen. ich freue mich darüber das du mal mit mir losgehst, denn in dänemark war ich bis jetzt noch nie fischen. habe auf jeden fall vor so viel gerät wie möglich mit zu nehmen damit ich genug ausweichmöglichkeiten habe falls die bedingungen nicht mitspielen. das heist für see und binnenfischen werd ich was mitnehmen. evtl hast du ja noch ne idee was ich auf jeden fall mitbringen soll?

bis dahin dann erstmal schöne grüße...


----------



## Acipenser (6. Juli 2007)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2007*

@paddy: im Mai hatte ich auch eine Menge Gerät dabei, gefischt habe ich dann mit der Spinnrute (15-30g) und in der Au mit der leichten Spinnrute (2-15g). Wenn Du es in der brandung versuchen möchtest, brauchst Du die passende Rute natürlich auch noch.

@Otto: Bilder schicke ich Dir per Mail, kein Problem.

Schönes Wochenende miteinander


----------



## kingangler93 (6. Juli 2007)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2007*

Ist euch den iwas über MeFo's in
der Brandung bekannt?
Hat man evtl ne chance aufn wolfsbarsch?
Ich habe gehört, die seien in der Nordsee so stark im kommen.



Gruss
Tim


----------



## Acipenser (6. Juli 2007)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2007*

Hallo Kingangler,

über Meerforelle in der Brandung ist mir nichts bekannt, ausser von einigen Fängen an der Schleuse. 

Der Wolfsbarsch ist in der Brandung möglich, suche die Stellen, die keinen reinen Sandboden haben, sondern wo Du bei Ebbe Kies und Steine erkennen kannst. Eigentlich erstaunlich, dass der Wolfsbarsch nicht an der Schleuse gefangen wird, in Holland sind das die besten Stellen.


----------



## LAC (6. Juli 2007)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2007*

@ paddy
wenn du da bist - rufe an - ich freue mich.

Meistens bringen die angler sehr viel gerätschaften mit - ich staune immer wieder -  sie haben oft so viel kram, dass die frau zu hause bleiben muss - dass kann böse enden - dann angeln beide, jedoch sind die rviere unterschiedlich.
Mach dieses nicht!

Oft kommen sie mit einem trailer voll - ein fahrender angelladen steht dann vor meiner tür - da ist alles vorhanden, was man nicht braucht, denn in den auen, fjord und meer, sind zwar reichlich fische, aber für mich keinen grossen fische. Sie können zwar kapital sein aber was bringen sie denn auf die waage ein Hornhecht, Makrele, Hecht, Barsch, forelle, äsche  - das sind ja keine grossen fische, selbst ein hecht - lande ich mit einer angel, lediglich die monatgen sind anders und sollte mal ein wirklich prächtiges stück an der angel hängen - dann zeigt sich das können und der drill wird richtig interessant, da du ihn nicht verlieren willst. Bei brandungsangeln, fliegenfischen und bei fahrten mit dem boot, solltest du anderes geschirr haben. 
Du sprichst jedoch den falschen an, da ich etwas anders darüber denke - denn ich will lieber angenehm sitzen im wagen, als ein spitze an der angelrute - die sehr feinfühlig ist.
Denn meine finger die ich habe sind feinfühliger als jede spitze, die mir den biss anzeigt. Es ist natürlich schön, wenn die ruten sehr leicht sind, da einige bei allround rute armprobleme bekommen - jedoch oft kommt es mir vor, dass sie so leicht sind, dass sie gar nicht mehr merken, dass sie am angeln sind.
Für mich zählt nur, was du ihnen anbietest und wie. 
Wenn du zwei drei ruten mitbringst - ist dieses für mich ok,da kannst du alles mit landen. Natürlcih solltest du nicht mit einer 75iger schnur - wo du kapitale dorschs + co. mit fängst auch noch forellen angeln, dann meinen die fische - dass kann doch nicht wahr sein, werden denn hier jeden tag kabel verlegt im gewässer - wir suchen uns mal einen anderen platz.
Und mir erzählt man dann - heute war nichts los obwohl ich alles richtig gemacht habe. 
Du wirst es schon meistern und acipenser hat es ja richtig erwähnt. 
Viele grüsse


----------



## LAC (6. Juli 2007)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2007*

@ Kingangler
der wolfsbarsch wird südlich von hvide sande vom strand in der "brandung" geangelt - aber nagele mich nicht fest wo genau. Dort sind jedoch einige muschelbänke wo des öfteren auch die wolfsbarsche rauben und auch gelandet werden.
viele grüsse


----------



## kingangler93 (6. Juli 2007)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2007*

Ok danke für eure Infos.
Wirkllich klasse Support ,
danke noch mal dafür an Acipenser und Lydum art center.

Ich denke, wartet noch ein paar jahre ab, 
dann zieht auch der wolfsbarsch vor die schleuse.
Vielleicht haben die gesellen, die ja noch nicht so lange in den  stückzahlen in der nordsee vorkommen, den hafen
noch nicht durchquert oder angst vor dem gebäude xD


Gruss
Tim


----------



## Laichhaken (7. Juli 2007)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2007*

@Lydum Art Center,
keine sorge, ich übertreibs schon nicht, ich beschreibe mal was ich mitnehmen möchte:

2x Brandungsrute mit Geschirr,
1x Spinnrute WG bis 50g
1x Spinnrute WG bis 20g
1x Fliegenrute
1x Stuhl
1x Schirm
1x Käscher
1x Filetiermesser
1x Totschläger
1x Eimer
+kunstköder und anderem getakel was man so braucht

ich wollte nur ein paar möglichkeiten parat haben, die Fliegenrute kommt eigentlich nur zum üben mit...

Ich bin auch ganz deiner meinung das man nicht für alles eine spezielle ausrüstung braucht, aber diese sachen nehmen nicht all zu viel platz weg. Ich werde dich dort auch nicht überrumpeln, versprochen! wenn ich hier angel, dann weiß ich eigentlich was zu tun ist, allerdings sagte man mir das es in dänemark ein paar unterschiede geben soll, die sich hinsichtlich der möntagen zum beispiel unterscheiden. Die möchte ich natürlich gern kennenlernen da ich auch sehr wissbegierig bin und ausserdem meiner Frau versprochen habe das es zum essen fischgibt !

Dessen bin ich eigentlich sehr zuversichtlich, grade auch weil man mich auf dich aufmerksam gemacht hat. du hast hier einen guten ruf und ich bin mir sicher dsa ich bei dir in guten händen bin! ich freu mich auf jeden fall das du dich meiner annimst denn wenn man in einen neuen revier ist, von dem man gehört hat das dort die fische etwas anders ticken, kann so ein urlaub auch schonmal zum angelflop werden.

in diesem sinne 
schöne grüße
paddy


----------



## LAC (9. Juli 2007)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2007*

@ paddy
du übertreibst ein wenig, damit meine ich nicht deine auflistung der angelausrüstung - diese ist ok - jedoch deine weiteren sätze, die ja wie sahne flutschen. 
Ich wundere mich oft, wenn etwas über meine person geschrieben wird - ich erfahre dann immer etwas neues. Dabei mache ich mir gedanken und frage mich. woher wissen sie dieses alles.
Nun hassen mich einige und andere heben mich im himmel - du glaubst, in meinen händen bist du gut aufgehoben. Na ja, dann warten wir mal ab, wie sich dieses entwickelt - ich hoffe du hast recht und ich greife nicht daneben - da die ja alle hier anders ticken.
Freue mich schon drauf - machen uns einen schönen tag 
Viele grüsse


----------



## LAC (9. Juli 2007)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2007*

@ Kingangler
Ich habe etwas übersehen, wo ich noch kurz antworten möchte, diese drei rinnen und sandbänke die du erwähnst - sind überall - sie entstehen durch die wellen. Beim baden solltest du nicht die 3. rinnen aufsuchen, dann wird der hubschrauber dich abholen, wenn er dich noch findet. da die westküste in dänemark, zu den gefährlichsten der welt gehört und eine sehr starke unterströmung hat, die von nord nach süd geht. In der 3. rinne machen die wellen und strömug mit dir, was sie möchten. Schwimen sollte man immer in der rinne , wo man bis zum bauch im wasser ist und immer mit  der strandlinie schwimmen - nie ins freie wasser hin.
Nun zum angeln - wenn du ausser platte auch noch andere fische landen willst, solltest du die weitwürfe versuchen, denn die besten chancen hat man in der 3. rinne.
Dieses nur am rande erwähnt.
Viele grüsse


----------



## Laichhaken (9. Juli 2007)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2007*

auf jeden all bin ich auch gespannt und freue mich auf einen schönen angeltag mit dir. wird schon werden...(ich könnte jetzt schon packen) aber jetzt ist erstmal sommerurlaub...

übrigens brauche ich noch deine nummer, damit ich dich anrufen kann wenn es soweit ist!


----------



## kingangler93 (9. Juli 2007)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2007*

Moin,
ich bin auch nicht dorthingeschwommen und hatte das auch
nicht vor 
ich habs nur gesehen ,als die sonne drauf geschienen hat.

Man sieht ja wos tief ist und wo flach.



Gruss
Tim


----------



## LAC (10. Juli 2007)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2007*

Hallo

@ paddy
telefonnummer kommt per pn 

@ kingangler93
Tim, das glaube ich dir, jedoch war es nur ein kleine information, da hier sehr viel passiert, welches die urlauber kaum erfahren.
Der küstenstreifen südlich von hvide sande hat einigen stellen - wo es sofort tief wird, man kann es anhand der seekarten sehen - sie sind besonders gefährlich - jedoch auch gute fischplätze. Jedoch sind diese drei rinnen, die du gesehen hast überall.
Um fische zu landen sollte man schon in der 3. rinne angeln - diese weiten erreicht man jedoch fast nur mit brandungsruten.
Wobei in hvide sande an den molen bzw. im hafenbereich es mit einer normalen rute geht, wenn man auf platte gehen will - da man dort (5 m vom ufer)  tiefen von drei und mehr meter schon hat.

Gruss Otto


----------



## Laichhaken (10. Juli 2007)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2007*

alles klar, pn kann kommen....

hat evtl einer eine seekarte von hs die er mir zukommen lassen kann?


----------



## LAC (10. Juli 2007)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2007*

@ paddy
Meine seekarte liegt auf grund - jedoch nicht im meer, sondern im pkw eines anglers, da sie mitgenommen wurde. Kann man gut gebrauchen im bayrischen wald z.b. beim angeln, wenn man ein lagerfeuer anzünden möchte.
pn ist unterwegs 
Viele grüsse


----------



## theactor (10. Juli 2007)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2007*

HI,

@paddy: hast 'ne PN |wavey:

@Otto: scheinst Du ja anzuziehen, dass Leute Deine Angelgerätschaften mitnehmen :q Aber wenigstens kannst Du jetzt ja wieder herum"Posen" #6

LG nach DK,
Sönke |wavey:


----------



## kingangler93 (10. Juli 2007)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2007*

Hi Otto...

hmm...letztes jahr war ich an der mole auf platte nicht erfolgreich...hatte nur 1 biss und den verhaun 

Aber dieses jahr wirds besser...hoffen wirs mal xD


Gruss
Tim


----------



## Laichhaken (10. Juli 2007)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2007*

super, danke euch beiden für die pn´s!

is ja ärgerlich mit der seekarte und idiotisch dazu...


----------



## LAC (11. Juli 2007)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2007*

@ theactor
Söhnke, hier und da wird schon mal etwas mitgenommen, jetzt habe ich gerade festgestellt, dass meine ganze chemie - die farbigen schminkgläser - für forellen mitgenommen wurden. Mein zeug muss magische wirkung haben, da ich selten etwas  zurück bekomme.
Bei den posen war es ja anders - die wurden sogar mit bild ins netz gestellt, damit der eigentümer sich meldet - zufällig habe ich meinen plunder erkannt - dann bekamen sie sogar einen freiflug nach dänemark. Dein vorschlag war besser - persönlich vorbeibringen. Dann wären aber hier die korken geflogen - bis die nachtigallen von den bäumen fallen. 
Sönke, es wäre schön, wenn ich dein grünes knicklicht von skype mal sehen würde, mach es mal an.
Gruss nach hh 

@ Kingangler93
Tim, ich wünsche es dir, reichlich platte sollst du landen!!!!
Nicht das ich später hier lese. Es ist besser geworden, hatte reichlich bisse, sie haben mich wahnsinnig gemacht, da ich sie alle verhauen habe. Ich kämpfe heute noch damit, sonst würde ich diese zeilen nicht schreiben. *lach
Streng dich also an - aber wenn es so kommen sollte, nehm es ganz locker, denn diese fischart, hat mich auch schon wahnsinnig gemacht.

@ Paddy
ich ärgere mich nicht darüber, denn wo ich momentan fahre, da hilft auch keine seekarte mehr, ich fahre förmlich über land mit dem kanu und kämpfe mit dem schilf damit ich nicht stecken bleibe. African queen in dänemark läuft hier ab, jedoch ist nicht katharine hepburn an meiner seite sondern eine angel. Eine heisse angelegenheit ist das und wenn humphrey bogart dieses erlebt hätte, wäre er angler geworden - trinkfreudig war er ja.
Toll paddy, du willst deine fliegenrute mitbringen und üben, wärst du nächstes jahr im mai gekommen, da hättest du richtig üben können. Denn da findet hier ein grossartig organisierter fliegenfischerkursus statt. Es soll doch nicht nur bei übungswürfen bleiben*lach
Freue mich auf unser treffen.


----------



## Laichhaken (11. Juli 2007)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2007*

mal sehen was nächstes jahr im mai anliegt, evtl kann ich dann ja nochmal dort urlaub machen wenn es mir dort so gut gefällt wie ich denke...


----------



## jottweebee (11. Juli 2007)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2007*

@ Otto

Wo kann ich näheres von dem  grossartig organisierten fliegenfischerkursus erfahren. Er wird wohl hier nicht veröffentlicht.

Gruß Jürgen


----------



## kingangler93 (13. Juli 2007)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2007*

Hi,
solangsam steigt die "urlaubsfreude und anspannung" 
morgen um 3 gehts los...

denke mal, das ich sonntag nachmittag 
bis abends anner schleuse sein werde...

@ Otto,
vllt siehst du mich ja wenn du mal iwo da anner schleuse bist...
ich trage beim angeln immer nen schwarz oranges cap,
wo TUBERTINI drauf steht...
mal sehen, werde auch anner mole n paar platte fangen gehen,
hab meiner mutter scholle in eihülle versprochen :vik::q


----------



## LAC (18. Juli 2007)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2007*

@ Jottweebee
jürgen pn ist raus
@Kingangler93
da die hornfische momentan nur noch vereinzelt vorkommen - hat etwas mit dem wind zu tun, kann aber auch schon das ende der saison bedeuten - werde ich mal verstärkt auf eine "tubertini kappe" ausschau halten - ich hoffe ja, dass ich diese schwarz orange kopfpose sichte.*lach - werden uns sehen.


----------



## j.Breithardt (22. Juli 2007)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2007*

*Aktuelles von der Hvide Sande-Front,*

bin seit gestern Abend aus HS zurück.
Angelei sieht aus wie folgt:

Hornhechte,nur wenig ünd recht klein.
Hering,vereinzelnt kleine an der Schleuse ,Fjordseite.
Makrele,nichts.Anhaltender Westwind,mögen sie nicht.
Aal,wenig,aber groß.

Gruß

j.Breithardt 

|wavey:


----------



## blue1887 (22. Juli 2007)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2007*



j.Breithardt schrieb:


> *Aktuelles von der Hvide Sande-Front,*
> 
> bin seit gestern Abend aus HS zurück.
> Angelei sieht aus wie folgt:
> ...


Na ,du machst mir aber Hoffnung:qwill Samstag für ne Woche hin
Grüsse#h


----------



## LAC (24. Juli 2007)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2007*

@ J.Breithardt
Jürgen, so wie ich sehe, bist du gut heim gekommen. Hast du noch mehr aale gefangen, oder war es der besagte kapitale ?  Am donnesrtag mache ich eine kleine makrelenfahrt mit der solea - bin eingeladen worden. Hoffe, dass ich welche am haken bekomme .  An der mole sind sie bis jetzt noch nicht aufgetaucht. Wie du schon erwähnst, sah es auch jetzt mager mit den hornhechten aus - die saison geht zu ende, bin dann umgestiegen und habe in den abendstunden noch im fjord zwei grosse barsche und drei hechte eingesackt. Einer war so gierig, dass er mein gummifisch mit kraut fressen wollte - es ist ihm nicht bekommen.
Nochmals danke für die "kindernahrung"! 
Wenn ich in westfalen bin, rufe ich dich an
Gruss otto


----------



## Brassenkönig (24. Juli 2007)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2007*

@Lydum Art Center
Moin, mich würde mal interessieren, ob sich ein Versuch auf Platte in den kleinen Hafenbecken von HS lohnt. Oder ist es auf der Mole doch aussichtsreicher? Ich bin im Oktober ne Woche in Bjerregard und würde neben Heringen ganz gerne die ein oder andere Flunder fangen...:m

Gruß Philipp


----------



## LAC (25. Juli 2007)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2007*

@Brassenkönig
Philipp, mit den heringen wirst du vollen erfolg haben mit den platten sieht es etwas anders aus, sie kommen nicht in schulen vor. Dort wo du dein feriendomizil ist, in bjerregard ist es gut auf platte in der nordsee. Kapitale platte habe ich sowie auch gäste von uns, dort schon gelandet. 
In hvide sande ist es im hafenbecken möglich sowie an der mole, fast überall kann ich sagen, ich habe es überall schon probiert, jedoch kapitale sind dort nur selten anzutreffen. Ich bin nicht der angler, der in hs gross auf platte geht - ich mache es dann und wann mal, beherrsche auch die technik, jedoch sind meine ergebnisse in hs nicht berauschend, dieses wurmt mich gewaltig ich kann es aber nicht ändern. Das ist ein grund, das ich in hs auf platte kaum noch gehe, sie sind da aber auch die krabben. Wenn man genügend zeit opfert, wird man welche landen.
Wünsche dir viel erfolg 
Gruss Otto


----------



## Brassenkönig (25. Juli 2007)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2007*

Yo Otto, danke für deine Antwort. Das mit den Heringen wird schon klappen. Habe ich letztes Jahr an der Schleuse ganz gut gefangen. Den Strand bei Bjerregard werde ich mal austesten. Dort dürfte die Strömung aber ziemlich stark sein, oder? Ich habe ne leichte Brandungsrute bis 200 gr. WG, aber die werden wohl nicht liegen bleiben schätze ich...


----------



## Brassenkönig (25. Juli 2007)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2007*

Ach ja, wie sieht es eigentlich mit Dorsch vom Strand aus? Lohnt sich ein Versuch? Letzten Oktober wurde mir dort Erzählt, dass am Ende der Mole gar nicht mal so kleine Dorsche gefangen werden. Muss ich auch mal ausprobieren. Ich hätte ja mal Lust auf eine Tour mit der Solea, aber 1. habe ich dafür nicht das geeignete Gerät und 2 sind mir die Preise für längere Touren ein bisschen zu teuer. Ich werde es daher eher vom Ufer aus probieren...

Gruß Philipp:m


----------



## Harti (25. Juli 2007)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2007*

Hallo HS Fans,

wir sind letzte Woche aus HS zurück gekommen und ich kann den Bericht von Jürgen nur bestätigen. Heringe? Hornies sind auf dem Rückzug und von Makrele keine Spur, bis auf die leckeren Filets aus dem Fischladen. 

Aber wie hier schon mehrfach geschrieben, gibt es sehr reizvolle Alternativen in der direkten Umgebung, wie den Fjord, verzaubernde kleine Auen:k, sehr schöne Put & Take Seen und einen Kutter für die rauhe See. Wenn man in HS angeln will, findet man immer eine hervorragende Möglichkeit die seines Gleichen sucht. 
Also lasst euch nicht vom Wetter abschrecken und denkt mal nicht nur an die vielzitierten Klischees über HS. Es lohnt sich!#6

Ein Tipp für Brandung: Schaut euch mal die Strandabschnitte in Google-Earth an und "fahrt die mit der Maus ab". Man kann dort sehr schön sehen wo tiefes Wasser dicht unter Land kommt und man erfolgreich in der zweiten Rinne auf Platte angeln kann. Auch Makrelen lassen sich mit einer "normalen SpinnRute"  + handelsüblichen Paternoster vom Strand aus fangen. Wir hatten dort im letzten Jahr, in den Abendstunden z.T. mehr Erfolg als auf der Mole. 

Kurioserweise haben wir die kapitalsten Plattfische  zufällig im P&T (auf der Fjordseite hinter der Schleuse) von HS mit einem gelben Blue Fox gefangen, den unser Sohn aus Lustlosigkeit, weil keine Forelle beissen wollte, sehr langsam in Grundnähe führte. 

@Otto
Pn folgt die nächsten Tage!
Viel Spaß auf Deiner Makrelentour mit der Solea. Ich hoffe, dass dann endlich mal ein verwertbarer und vor allem aus neutraler Sicht geschriebener Bericht über die Solea folgt!

Torsten


----------



## kuhni2704 (25. Juli 2007)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2007*

Ich habe die Erfahrung gemacht, daß auf Höhe Bjerregard und auch bei Aargab die Strömung sehr stark ist, viel Tang, der Dir selbst Krallenbleie mit 300g ans Ufer spült wie eine Plastikflasche. Vielleicht ist das aber Jahreszeitabhängig.
@Otto, weißt Du da mehr drüber??
@Brassenkönig, vermutlich kommst Du mit Deiner 200g Rute nicht bis in die zweite Rinne, vor allem nicht wenn straffer Gegenwind ist. Trotzdem viel Spaß und viel Erfolg.


----------



## LAC (26. Juli 2007)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2007*

Hallo,
@ Brassenkönig
Phillip, die strömung ist sehr stark an der küste, sie geht von nord nach süd, hinzu kommt noch die brandung, sie kann gewaltig sein, je nach windstärke und -richtung. Die nordsee kann aber auch spiegelglatt sein, jedoch bleibt die strömung.
Im herbst und winter wird die nordsee schon etwas wilder und manch einer kann sich nicht vorstellen, das dann HS unter wasser stehen kann und der supermarkt und die neuen "fischerhäuser" (eisdiele und restaurant) am hafen absaufen. 

So wie Torsten (Hartri) schon erwähnt hat, kann man sehr gut die strandabschnitte in Google -Earth erkennen, wo tiefes wasser dicht unter land kommt.
Platte, makrele, dorsch und wolfsbarsch können dort gelandet werden. Und am ende der mole kann man gerade in den kälteren monaten, dort auch dorsche landen. 
@ Harti
Torsten, werde mich auch in den nächsten tagen melden. Die fahrt mit der solea sehe ich ganz locker, es ist eine kleine makrelenfahrt und ich werde, die fangergebnisse vorstellen und berichten, was sich so alles an deck abgespielt hat. Das kann ganz lustig werden - hoffe, dass sie heute rausfährt und den makrelenschwarm findet.

@Kuhni2704 
Du hast zum teil recht, mit dem tang ist es nicht immer so, jedoch die strömung ist da, wie schon oben erwähnt spielen noch andere fakten eine rolle, dass ein krallenblei wie eine plastikflasche an land gespült wird. Es ist schon schwer im sand, der rollt einen festen "ankerplatz" zu bekommen. Es ist nicht ein brandungsangeln, wie man es von der ostsee her kennt.

Viele grüsse an alle
otto


----------



## kingangler93 (26. Juli 2007)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2007*

Hallo,
bin heute um 2 Uhr aus HS wiedergekommen.

-viele kleine untermaßige platte auf tauwurm an der schleuse
-viele aale (15 stück,ich habe noch nie soviel gefangen )
-wenig hornhecht, wenn dann auch nur kleine.
-die aalmuttern, wittlinge und kleine dorsche gingen auch wie sonstwas im hafen,
dorsch und wittling allerdings so bei der 15 cm marke 
-mir ist aufgefallen, das man genausogut auf tauwurmstücke (max. 5cm groß ) fängt, und diese sparsamer sind und besser halten als die noch teuereren wattwürmer sind.

aber viel spaß gehabt,freue mich schon auf nächstes jahr


Gruss
Tim


----------



## LAC (28. Juli 2007)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2007*

Hallo.
Tim, die fangstastik sieht doch gut aus und mit den tauwürmern bestätigst du mir, was ich schon erwähnt habe - es ist der renner. Zum glück kann ich sie bei mir finden - in hs kann man sie nur kaufen oder lange suchen. 
Mit den hornhechten ist es momentan ganz verrückt, es hat etwas mit dem wetter zu tun, mal regen mal sonnen. Vor zwei tagen wurden wieder reichlich gefangen auf der fjordseite, zwar nicht mehr die kapitalen, jedoch schöne exemplare. 

@ an alle
Nun habe ich gestern eine kleine fahrt 3 std mit der solea gemacht, es war die erste fahrt die ich mit der solea gemacht habe und ich war sehr erstaunt, was ich alles dort gesehen und erlebt habe. 
Man hatte mich eingeladen zu dieser makrelentour und da konnte ich nicht nein sagen, obwohl gestern nicht der tag für makrelen war. Es hat geregnet und der wind hat kräftig geblasen. Als ich in hvide sande ankam, und schaute mir dieses schauspiel an, wollte ich erst nicht mitfahren, da man sich dieses für makrelen nicht antun muss. Man hatte mich jedoch jeoch eingeladen bzw. überredet und ich bin trotzdem mitgefahren.
16.30 Uhr fuhren wir los - wir waren kaum aus dem hafen, da waren schon alle angler nass von der brandung wo sich das schiff durchwühlen musste, da sie schön an den plätzen standen, wo sie ihre Angel in der halterung hatten. Einige die noch am montieren waren, verloren das gleichgewicht und landeten auf der anderen seite vom boot. Da kam richtig freude auf bei den mitfahren und es wurden fotos gemacht und auch filmchen gedreht. Wir fuhren dann noch etwa eine halbe stunde und es war nicht mehr so wild, jedoch machte sich jetzt das schlingern bemerkbar, dieses zeichnete sich in den gesichtern ab und in ihren handhabungen und so verschwand der erst zur toilette. 
Dann wurde halt gemacht und alle angelmethoden wurden über bord gelassen. Einer zog sofort einen kleinen dorsch. Drei vier kämpften wie verrückt, jedoch hatten die montagen sich unterm boot die "hand" gereicht. Es dauerte eine weile bis sie erkannt hatten, dass man den anderen angler gefangen hatte und sie waren beschäftigt damit, alles heile wieder an bord zu ziehen - es hat auch geklappt, da einer schnur gegebet hat. Er sagte freundlich, schneide meine sachen einfach ab, das wurde auch gemacht, er knüpfte schnell ein neues vorfach dran, die andern zwei hatten noch 15 minuten zu arbeiten bis alles wieder frei war. Inzwischen fuhr das Schiff schon und kurze Zeit später - war wieder angeln angesagt. Die ersten makrelen 
wurden gelandet - es waren zwei stück. 
Ich habe mir mal dann die angelmethoden angesehen und festgestellt, dass einige nur einen pilker mit beifänger hatten. Sie wollten gerne dorsch fangen, sagten sie mir. Ein anderer hatte eine montage für plattfische und ein anderer kam mit seiner multirolle nicht klar, ich habe etwas geholfen und er sagte mir, er hätte sie sich geliehen, die rolle wäre nichts für ihn.  Jedoch angelten die meisten mit makrelenpaternoster und pilker um die 100 gramm oder mit zwei heringsbleie als gewicht, da eine schöne strömung vorhanden war. 
Das deck leerte sich etwas, da einige unter deck gingen obwohl wir immer land sahen und da ich auch nach unten wollte, ich wollte mir ein würstchen holen, sagte eine frau zu mir, du kannst nicht runter gehen, da liegt einer und macht fürchterliche geräusche. Schön sagte ich und verzichtetet auf ein würstchen.
Dieses spiel,  kurze fahrt - dann wieder angeln - ging dann noch 5 oder 6 mal und es wurden auch noch  zwei drei makrelen von anglern gelandet. . Meine nachbarin, war ein kleines mädchen von ca. 7 jahre, sie fand es super und hatte wirklich eine schöne grosse makrele gelandet - sie wusste zwar nicht wie, aber sie freute sich riesig. Wir hatten insgesamt vier kleinere makrelen, ein dorsch von etwa 35 cm und einen von etwa 12 cm. sowie ein hornheht. Ich habe mich dann mit einigen touristen an bord unterhalten, sie fanden die fahrt gut,
hat spass gemacht und es war ja ein schöner seegang, sagte man mir. Auch meine truppe, vater mit zwei kinder fanden die
fahrt gut und da wir ja auch was gefangen hatten war es für sie super, ein junge war der seegang leider nicht so gut bekommen.
Leider konnte man nicht richtig die farbe der gesichter erkennen, da es stark am regnen war - glanz lag auf dem gesichtern, jedenfalls sahen sie alle - auch ich - wie nasse aufnehmer aus.
Ich fand die fahrt lustig - jedoch wusste ich wie sie ausgehen würde bedingt durch das wetter.
Ich habe auch mit dem lockenkopf - dem kapitän - gesprochen, er war mir gegenüber sehr nett und auf meiner frage beim abfahren - wie sieht es denn heute mit makrelen aus - da sagte er, das wird ein schlechter tag,  denn die sonne muss scheinen, wenn man viele makrelen fangen will. da hatte er recht.


----------



## theactor (28. Juli 2007)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2007*

HI,

ein feiner Bericht, Otto! :m
Ich muss schon ein wenig schmunzeln, wenn ich mir Otto als Kutter-Wischmob vorstelle :q

#h


----------



## Queequeg (28. Juli 2007)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2007*

Danke Otto, toller Bericht, hat Spaß gemacht zu lesen#6.
Heute in einer Woche bin ich ja mit meinem Boot auch vor Ort und möchte dann mit den Kids, sofern das Wetter es zuläßt, auch eine Makrelentour starten. So wie sich das liest, waren die Makrelen nicht so wahnsinnig weit draußen!? Konntet ihr anhand der Möwen erkennen wo die Makrelen zugange waren?


----------



## LAC (28. Juli 2007)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2007*

Hallo,
@ theactor
Söhnke, du kennst mich ja und oft kann man bei mir nicht feststellen, 
ob ich wie ein "kutter-wischmopp" oder "ärmelfutter" aussehe. Ha,ha,ha - 
#6 - so ist das bei charakterschauspielern. 
Gruss zur kultstadt
Otto

@ Queequeg
Andy, wir waren nicht weit draussen, einige möwen habe ich gesehen, die am jagen waren, die plätze hat der kapitän auch angesteuert, zu erwähnen sei noch, dass auch basstölpel dabei waren - wunderbare tiere - einer schwamm förmlich um unser boot und wir mussten beim werfen etwas aufpassen. Er war nur 6 meter vom boot entfernt und wartete wohl auf fischreste - vergebens. Er ist ein stosstaucher und ernährt sich von heringe und makrelen, er liebt die fetten fische.
Wie ich dir schon in der pn mitgeteilt habe - kannst du bei ruhiger see nicht weit von der mole entfernt schon die makrelen am haken bekommen. Wenn es mit der witterung stimmt, siehst du von der mole aus wie die möwen jagen und mit den makrelenschwarm ziehen - oft verzweifele ich - da sie nur 300 m weiter jagen und ich diese jagdreviere von der mole nicht erreichen kann. 
Gruss Otto


----------



## bbfishing (29. Juli 2007)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2007*

Hallo Queequeg
ich fahr am 04.08 nach Hvide Sande anscheind nimmst Du ein Boot mit. Ich hab auch schon mit dem Gedanken gespielt mein Boot mitzunehmen und wäre dankbar wenn Du mir Infos zu Slipmöglichkeiten mailen könntest.
Gruß Klaus


----------



## Queequeg (30. Juli 2007)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2007*

Hallo Klaus,
ja ich nehme mein Boot mit, kenne mich aber in HS nicht aus, aber Otto war so gut und gab mir ein paar Tipps und zwar: In Bork Havn und in Ringkøbing soll es eine Rampe geben. In HS soll man das Boot auch reinbekommen. Also, klingt doch alles recht gut. Ich starte auch am 04.08, vielleicht laufen wir uns im Hafen ja übern Weg. Mein Boot ist ein 5,5m langer Halbgleiter mit Schlupfkajüte und einem 70PS Evinrude hinten dran. Name "Porterrixx II"


----------



## LAC (31. Juli 2007)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2007*

Hallo
@ Oueequeg
Andy, ich halte mal meine augen auf, vielleicht sehen wir uns in HS oder wenn du lust hast, ruf mal an.
Gruss Otto

@ An alle
gerade habe ich erfahren, dass wieder menschen ertrunken sind. Ich habe gerade ein thema eingestellt und gewarnt. Hier in kurzform: die küste um HS zählt zu den gefährlichsten der welt, brandungsangler sollten nicht ein schritt zu weit wagen und höchstens knietief ins wasser gehen - diese infomation ist wichtiger als jeder tip, wo sind die besten plätze und wie überliste ich sie.
Er ist lebenswichtig, denn wer im eifer des gefechtes diesen schritt wagt, der hat es dann geschafft und ist so nah beim fisch, dass die hubschrauber ihn nicht mehr finden.

Kaum ein tourist oder angler bekommt diese informationen, jedoch fast täglich passieren hier unfälle mit tödlichem ausgang.

Denkt an meine worte - dann könnt ihr noch lange angeln und tips bekommen, wo und wie man sie überlisten kann.

Viele grüsse von der front


----------



## dkanglerpapa (31. Juli 2007)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2007*

Hallo @ all,
ich fahre ab dem 8.8. mit nem WoMo die Margeritroute bis nach Skagen hoch und wollte mit nem 8järigen mal in Hs, thorsminde und tyborön anhalten. Wo kann ich mit dem großen Jungen ein paar Fische fangen, die wir auch noch in so einen kleinen Kühlschrank mit 20 l Gefrierfach kriegen. Alles ist erlaubt: Forellensee, Schleuse, Strand und Fjord. In Dänemark kenn ich mich seit 30 jahren aus, nur angeln machen wir erst seit Anfang des Jahres. Bisher nur an P&T
Gruß 
Ralf


----------



## dkanglerpapa (1. August 2007)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2007*



dkanglerpapa schrieb:


> Hallo @ all,
> ich fahre ab dem 8.8. mit nem WoMo die Margeritroute bis nach Skagen hoch und wollte mit nem 8järigen mal in Hs, thorsminde und tyborön anhalten. Wo kann ich mit dem großen Jungen ein paar Fische fangen, die wir auch noch in so einen kleinen Kühlschrank mit 20 l Gefrierfach kriegen. Alles ist erlaubt: Forellensee, Schleuse, Strand und Fjord. In Dänemark kenn ich mich seit 30 jahren aus, nur angeln machen wir erst seit Anfang des Jahres. Bisher nur an P&T
> Gruß
> Ralf


 
Moin,
Hab ich was falsch gemacht? darf man so nicht anfangen? oder sind alle schon zum angeln? oder in Urlaub?
Ich mache solche Fragestellung das erste Mal! Hab sonst nur nachgelesen. Wenn was falsch war, bitte ich um Entschuldigung und Hilfestellung.
Gruß 
Ralf#h


----------



## djoerni (1. August 2007)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2007*

@dkanglerpapa
du kannst entlang der gesamten küste an p&t seen angeln. in hs abends von der mole auf aal müsste auch gehen, sowie bei sonne und wenig wind auf makrele.


----------



## j.Breithardt (1. August 2007)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2007*



djoerni schrieb:


> @dkanglerpapa
> du kannst entlang der gesamten küste an p&t seen angeln.* in hs abends von der mole auf aal müsste auch gehen, *sowie bei sonne und wenig wind auf makrele.


 

Neeee,

nich von der Mole,sondern im Hafen ,oder an der Schleuse 
Fjordseite mit Tauwurm.:m

Gruß

j.Breithardt |wavey:


----------



## Queequeg (1. August 2007)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2007*



dkanglerpapa schrieb:


> Moin,
> Hab ich was falsch gemacht? darf man so nicht anfangen? oder sind alle schon zum angeln? oder in Urlaub?
> Ich mache solche Fragestellung das erste Mal! Hab sonst nur nachgelesen. Wenn was falsch war, bitte ich um Entschuldigung und Hilfestellung.
> Gruß
> Ralf#h


 
Nein du hast nix falsch gemacht, ich selber bin kein HS- Sachkundiger, kann von daher keine Tipps geben, brauche selber Hilfe. Es dauert eben ein bisschen bis sich die Leute melden, die helfen können. HS ist doch ein weinig spezieller|wavey:.


----------



## dkanglerpapa (2. August 2007)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2007*

Vielen Dank für eure Antworten!
Weiß noch einer ob das auch ähnlich geht in in Thorsminde und Thyborön?
P&T habe ich aufgrund der Hinweise im AB bereits über Dansee.dk genug gefunden. Allerdings werden da nur die direkt an der Grenze ausfühlich diskutiert. Da ich aufgrund der Anreise aus der Lüneburger Umgebung auch mit nem schwerfälligen Womo bereits am ersten Tag bis Uge komme, steht als nächstes Etappenziel Hvide Sande oder Thorsminde an. als 3.Stopp bin ich etwa bei Lökken, dann kommt Tversted dran.
Falls da noch einer einen Tipp hätte. Ich verspreche auch hinterher zu berichten!
Gruß
Ralf


----------



## LAC (2. August 2007)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2007*

@dkanglerpapa
Du hast wirklich nichts falsch gemacht und da momentan hier hochsaison ist - überall sehe ich angler, wird kaum geantwortet.
Sie berichten später über ihre miss- oder fangerfolge und dann kann man farbenfrohe berichte lesen und neue fanggebiete werden vorgestellt, weil man etwas gefangen hat.
Inzwischen ist das wetter wieder gut und es könnte sein, dass du in hvide sande makrelen von der mole landen kannst. Aale im hafen oder schleuse mit tauwurm - nicht wie im lehrbuch steht auf grund angeln - sondern im mittelwasser den köder anbieten.
Zu den put &take anlagen kann ich nichts sagen, wenn du glück hast und gerade sind fische eingesetzt - hast du schneller erfolg. Und oft kann man sie mit kiesesteine locken, da sie meinen futter kommt geflogen. Das ist ja kein angeln. 
Schneller zum erfolg geht es im fischladen - da muss man nur mit dem finger zeigen und dann landet er auf den ladentisch - schon verpackt.
Ich würde dir empfehlen - überall wo du ein stop machst zuerst im angelladen sich einige informationen zu holen, denn ich könnte ein buch schreiben, wenn ich dir jetzt alle angelplätze die an der magaritenroute liegen, dir genau erklären würde. 
Überall wo wasser ist, sind auch fische und ich könnte mir vorstellen, wenn dein 8 jähriger reichlich kleinere fische fängt, dann kommt mehr freude auf, als wenn er an einen platz sitzt - der als top platz hier empfohlen wurde -  und nach dem urlaub feststellt, er hat keinen fisch gefangen, weil ja diese plätze wo kleine fische vorkommen - hier negativ bewertet werden.

Wünsch dir viele grosse fische und dem sohnemann kleine fische, denn beim grossen kann er ins wasser fallen, wenn du nicht schnell genug die angel greiftst.
Schönen urlaub und berichte mal - wie es war - es ist ja landschaftlich die schönste route - die du dir ausgesucht hast.
Grüsse aus dänemark


----------



## Acipenser (3. August 2007)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2007*

@ Otto: ein wirklich schöner Bericht. Vor allem hat mir "da liegt einer und macht fürchterliche geräusche" gefallen. Woran mich das wohl erinnert?

@dkanglerpapa: da sitze ich hier mit meinen 48 Jahren mit leicht feuchten Augen und erinnere mich, wie es war, als ich die ersten Male nach Dänemark gefahren bin. Damals war ich 12, hatte den ersten Brechreiz bei einer Januar Dorschtour hinter mir gelassen und war vom Angelvirus intensiv befallen. Die Erzählungen meines Nichtanglerpapas vom Makrelenangeln auf Sylt hatten nachhaltige Wirkung. Das Angeln habe ich letztendlich in Dänemark gelernt, dort habe ich auch mein ersten Fische gefangen und das Meeresangeln in Dänemark hat mich nie mehr losgelassen. 

Du wirst hier im Thread viele Informationen über HV finden, vieles kannst Du portieren auf Thorsminde. Du fängst von der Mole ebenso wie im Hafen oder auf der Fjordseite nahe der Schleuse. Dort auf der nördlichen Fjordseite hat meine Tochter das Spinnfischen gelernt und viel Spass gehabt, heute ist sie 21 und erinnert sich gerne daran zurück.

Im Fjord selbst sind mir keine Fangplätze bekannt. Dort stellen zwar die Berufsfischer ihre Netze und Reusen, aber den Angler verschlägt es seltener dorthin. Wenn Du ein Boot dabei hast, kannst Du es gewiss mal im Fjord versuchen, er ist aber sehr flach und es wird wahrscheinlich schwer sein, gute Stellen zu finden. Und immer auf Wetter und Strömungen achten, auch der relativ kleine Nissum Fjord ist nicht ohne Gefahren.

Auf alle Fälle viel Spass auf Eurer Tour, auf dass Junior zum echten Angler werde und Petri!


----------



## Laichhaken (4. August 2007)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2007*

sagt mal, wie tief ist es denn etwa bei der mohle? währe interessant um zu wissen wie tief man einstellen muß wenn man im mittelwasser fischen will...


----------



## j.Breithardt (4. August 2007)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2007*



paddy schrieb:


> sagt mal, wie tief ist es denn etwa bei der mohle? währe interessant um zu wissen wie tief man einstellen muß wenn man im mittelwasser fischen will...


 

Ich würde so auf 2 m stellen.Lässt sich aber durch loten auch alleine heraus finden.

Gruß

j.Breithardt |wavey:


----------



## Laichhaken (4. August 2007)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2007*

danke für den tipp:m, das mit dem loten weiß ich allerdings selbst...dachte mir nur das ich mir die mühe sparen kann wenn mir einer die frage beantworten kann...#6

allerdings hätte mir das bestimmt auch otto vor ort verraten können...


----------



## j.Breithardt (4. August 2007)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2007*



paddy schrieb:


> *danke für den tipp:m, das mit dem loten weiß ich allerdings selbst...dachte mir nur das ich mir die mühe sparen kann wenn mir einer die frage beantworten kann...*#6
> 
> allerdings hätte mir das bestimmt auch otto vor ort verraten können...


 

Gerne geschehen,kostet ja auch unheimlich viel wertvolle
Urlaubszeit.

Gruß

j.Breithardt


----------



## Laichhaken (4. August 2007)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2007*

zeit = fisch


----------



## j.Breithardt (4. August 2007)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2007*



paddy schrieb:


> zeit = fisch


 

Na,dann hoffe ich mal du hast in Dänemark keine Wohn-
wagenkolonne vor dir.Kommt man nämlich manchmal
verdammt schlecht vorbei.

Gruß

j.Breithardt |wavey:


----------



## blue1887 (5. August 2007)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2007*

Hallo,war bis gestern für 1 Woche in HS.Leider baben sich die Makrelen nicht sehen lassen,das einzige was gut ging war auf Aal,konnte 9 st zwischen 45-59 cm erwischen,allerdings hatte ich sehr viele Schnürsenkel auch dabei,gefangen im Nordhafen am Industrikai(dort waren auch viele Krebse) und an der kleinen Schleuse ,rechts gegenüber der Werft.Gefangen auf Grund und Pose in ca 2-3 m ausschliesslich auf Tauwurm.An der Entwässerungsschleuse wurden Sonntag und Montag vereinzelnt noch Hornies gefangen,danach nichts mehr.Mittwoch waren wir denn Am PUT und Take in Sondervig,Fisch genug drin,Wasser sauber kein Kraut,haben in 4 Stunden 3 schöne Forellen von 1,2-2,7 kg gefangen.Habe mir denn noch verschiedeneTeiche angeschaut,da wir in ARGAB unser Haus hatten( 1.5 km vor HS)auch den See an der Nerzfarm,habe dort öfter geschaut ,nie hat jemand was rausgeholt ,das einzige Kraut ohne Ende, die am Blinkern oder Streamern waren bei jedem Wurf,einfach nur Sch....,sollte man auf jedenfall meiden dort
wünsche allen die demnächst in HS  sind viele Fische
so gleich nach Kiel AUSWÄRTSSIEG 1887 % HSV:vik:


----------



## dkanglerpapa (7. August 2007)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2007*

Na, ich hoffe ich fange keine Aale, die gehen nicht in den Kühler! und der Tischräucherofen ist auch zu kurz dafür.

@Lydum Art Center: Danke für die guten Wünsche. Ich hoffe, ich habe hinterher was zu berichten. Stimmt es, das es in Dänemark ganz wichtig ist, beim Angeln ein Zentimetermaß bereit liegen zu haben, wenn man angelt? Den Fisketegn habe ich gerade online gekauft. Somit darf ich doch überall ins Meer halten? 

Mal sehen, ob oben bei Skagen an der Nord- oder Ostsee n paar Schollen zu weit an Land kommen! Das hab ich schon öfters gesehen, als mich Angeln noch nicht interessiert hat.
Der Capingplatz da oben liegt bei Tuen am Skagerak und ist auch nur 11 km vom Kattegat entfernt. Zuerst mache ich noch in Lökken Halt. Was geht den da von der Mole? Hat da jemand Erfahrung um diese Zeit?

Gruß Ralf
(Ich fahre morgen mittag los!...... )


----------



## andre23 (7. August 2007)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2007*

´n massband sollte man ueberall, wo es schonmasse gibt, bereit haben:m....


...gruesse aus der hauptstadt....an die westkueste....und viel erfolg...


----------



## LAC (7. August 2007)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2007*

@dkanglerpapa 
Ralf, fische haben ein mindestmass. Nun sind die augen nicht immer so geschult, dass man die zentimeter genau abschätzen kann und gerade die angleraugen wirken wie ein vergrösserungsglas, dieses wird vom kopf gesteuert, da man im rausch ist. Es ist also empfehlenswert ein massband zu benutzen, damit man die wirklichkeit nicht verliert.
Im meer kannst du überall angeln, wenn du den staatlichen angelschein - den du online - aber auch in dänemark an der post, in einigen angelgeschäften und im fremdenverkehrsbüros kaufen kannst.
In lökken von der mole kannst du gut angeln, es ist ein schöner platz und platte kannst du an der ganzen küste in dänemark überlisten.
Momentan ist das wetter sehr gut, wir haben fast tropische hitze um die 30 grad C und es kann sicherlich sein, dass die makrelen jetzt endlich auch von land geangelt werden können, so war es jedenfalls in den früheren jahren. Man kann nie wissen - denn wir bewegen uns auf einer herdplatte, die wir angemacht haben, tiere meiden sie und wir verbrennen uns den a..... , jedenfalls holen wir uns brandblasen.

Wünsche dir eine gute fahrt und komm gesund mit der ganzen familie wieder, das ist wichtiger als wenn ein fisch gelandet wird, den mann messen muss. Und denke daran, die küste hat es in sich - gestern war ein bericht im fernsehen - im jahre 07 sind etwa 25 menschen durch leichtsinn an der küste (nordsee) ertrunken. Dieses hätte nicht sein müssen, wenn man nicht im rausch verfällt und die wirklichkeit nicht mehr erkennen kann - deshalb auch ein zentimetermass - sonst hat man kapitale dorsche gelandet die in schuhgrösse 36 genügend platz finden. 

Gute fahrt und schöne tage in dänemark wünsche ich dir!
Gruss Otto


----------



## dkanglerpapa (7. August 2007)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2007*

@Lydum Art Center
Ich weiß über mindestmaße bescheid. Ich hatte nur gehört, das ein Prüfer (Ich kann mir gar nicht vorstellen, das es sowas in DK braucht) dieses Maßband zuerst sehen will, deshalb soll es immer offen da rum liegen. Da wir mit dem Angeln erst anfangen habe ich noch nicht alles auf der Reihe, aber das wird besser: im September werde ich den Lehrgang für den deutschen Angelschein bei uns machen. Man lern ja nie genug. 
Ich habe Deinen Aufruf gelesen und finde ihn sehr gut. Meine Kinder dürfen nur zuammen mit mir bei entsprechendem Wetter ins Wasser bis zur ersten Sandbank. Ich kenne die Nord(Mord)see in DK seit über 30 Jahren sehr gut, deshalb pass ich auf meine Kleinen ganz besonders auf. Die machen nämlich viel zu viel Spass als das ich mir ständig neue machen möchte. Ich weiß auch nicht ob ich die nochmal so gut hinkriegen würde.

Gibt es dieses Jahr Feuer-Quallen oder ist das dieses Jahr nicht so schlimm wie letztes Jahr.

Darf ich mal was persönliches fragen?.... Bist Du Däne oder Tysker?

Gruß 
Ralf (Es sind keine 24 Std mehr, dann kann's losgehen.Uge,Lökken,Hirtshals,Skiveren,Skagen,Nörrevorupör, Thyborön,Torsminde,Hs,Blavand und dann über Ribe zurück)


----------



## LAC (7. August 2007)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2007*

@dkanglerpapa
Ralf, es werden auch in dänemark kontrollen durchgeführt. In deutschland werden sie hauptsächlich von vereinsmitglieder durchgeführt, hier in dänemark sind es staatsbeamte die die staatl. gewässer  (meer/fjord) überprüfen. Fliessgewässer, die vereine gepachtet haben, werden meistens auch von vereinsmitglieder überwacht. Nun werden diese staatl. kontrollen schon durchgeführt, jedoch nicht so, wie es in deutschland ist - denn wenn
jemand diese erlaubnis hat - dann hat er eine macht - so meint er -.und räumt oft richtig auf. In wirklichkeit hat er gar nichts - sondern darf freudlich die papiere sich zeigen lassen.
Und wenn er mit menschen nicht umgehen kann - dann kann es schnell passieren, das er bei den fischen liegt. Nun ist das fischereigesetz ein landesgesetz und es ist von land zu land in deutschland verschieden. 
Jedenfalls hat ein angler, um ein fisch waidgerecht fangen und töten zu können, einige sachen an mann zu haben und auch ein massstock - dieses ist auch notwendig in dänemark, damit man die länge feststellen kann.

Das ist gut, dass du einen angelschein machst, dann wirst du ein wenig dazu lernen. Ich finde es auch gut, dass du meine worte ernst nimmst, betreffend der nordsee, die sehr gefährlich ist - die todesfälle hier, sprechen eine deutliche sprache.

Das glaube ich, dass deine Kinder dir spass machen und dass du ständig neue machen möchtest - das kann ja  beim üben bleiben - sonst rostet mann und macht alles falsch.

Nun kommen quallen in der nordsee vor, und bei bestimmten, strömungen, wind und wellen, werden sie an land getrieben, da sie sich - sehr unsicher - nur durch kontraktionen fortbewegen können und nur schwachen strömungen widerstand leisten können. Nicht alle gestrandeten quallen sind feuerquallen. Dieses jahr habe ich sie nur einmal verstärkt am strand liegen gesehen - momentan sehe ich kaum eine aber wenn der wind es will, sind sie da.
Kennedy hat mal gesagt: ich bin ein berliner - das bin ich nicht.
Ich bin ein europäer und liebe die welt, sonst roste ich.

Wünsche euch eine gute fahrt und viel freude in dänemark
Gruss Otto


----------



## Laichhaken (8. August 2007)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2007*

kleine frage am rande, was ist denn ein tysker???


----------



## LAC (8. August 2007)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2007*

@ paddy
Tysker bedeutet deutscher. Und weil die deutschen gerne würstchen (pølse) essen, sagt man hier im volksmund - da kommt ein "tyske-pølse" - müssen ganz lecker sein, diese "jungs".*lach
Gruss Otto


----------



## Laichhaken (8. August 2007)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2007*

"lol"|muahah:|muahah:|muahah:


----------



## angelnarr (10. August 2007)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2007*

So, jetzt habe ich endlich Zeit gefunden mich auch mal zu melden. Wir sind letzten Samstag aus HV zurückgekommen. Waren 2 Wochen zum Familienurlaub da. Wir waren alle begeistert. Wenn es nach mir und meinem Bruder gegangen wäre, hätten wir vielleicht mehr geangelt, aber Landschaft, strand usw. sind ja auch super.
Zum Angeln: Am Fjord eine gute Stelle zu finden ist nicht leicht. Aber wenn man eine gefunden hat holt man immer ein paar Barsche raus.

Am Hafen bei der Schleuse waren wir 3 mal. Beim 1. mal auf der Seeseite ( auf der Fjordseite war es uns zu voll). Da haben wir 3 Aale gefangen. Beim 2. mal haben wir 7 Hornhechte geangelt. (Der Schönste war natürlich der von meinem Sohn.). Beim 3. mal haben sie kurz nach dem wir ausgeworfen hatten, die Schleusen geöffnet und Nichts ging mehr. 
Die Hornies haben wir übrigens mit Wurm und Krabbe gefangen.

Also wir hatten immer genug Fisch für 3 Fischesser und ne Menge Spass.


----------



## LAC (14. August 2007)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2007*

@ angelnarr
das hört sich doch gut an! Diese kombination angeln und schöne stunden am meer mit der familie zu verbringen, ist doch einmalig. Mit dem fjord stimme ich dir zu.
Viele grüsse aus dänemark


----------



## porscher (19. August 2007)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2007*

Moin moin! war keiner von euch in Hvide Sande? kaum einträge in der letzten zeit hier. wäre schön mal zu hören, ob in Dänemark was geht. Gerade weil ich noch nie im sommer dort oben war. Fahre lieber im Mai oder Oktober hin. Also los...schreibt mal fleißig


----------



## Helga F (20. August 2007)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2007*

Hallo! Wir fahren die ersten 3 Wochen im September mit der ganzen Familie  und werden bestimmt auch einmal angeln oder zwei oder drei mal! Werden dann berichten wie es war! Aber da wir ja professionelle Hilfe bekommen geht da bestimmt was! Liebe Grüße


----------



## Queequeg (20. August 2007)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2007*



porscher schrieb:


> Moin moin! war keiner von euch in Hvide Sande? kaum einträge in der letzten zeit hier. wäre schön mal zu hören, ob in Dänemark was geht. Gerade weil ich noch nie im sommer dort oben war. Fahre lieber im Mai oder Oktober hin. Also los...schreibt mal fleißig


 
Hallo Porscher,

bin jetzt am Samstag gerade wieder aus HS zurück. Habe dort einen 2 wöchigen Familienurlaub hinter mich gebracht. Angeln war da nur nebensächlich. Mit meinem Sportboot konnte ich wegen der auflandigen Winde nicht auf die Nordsee. Und die Makrelen waren lt. Aussagen des Verkäufers aus dem Angelgeschäft in HS noch nicht im Uferbereich (Mole oder Schleuse). Dort wurden von einigen Anglern nur rel. kleine Hornies gefangen. Den einen Tag sprach ich mit Anglern die gerade von der Solea runter kamen. Da hatte eine 3 Mann-Gruppe innerhalb einer 3-Std.-Tour knapp 80 Makrelen und einen Dorsch gefangen. Auch ein Versuch am nehegelegen Put&Take See blieb ohne Erfolg. Die Forellen dümpelten dort um Sauerstoff ringend nur träge herum, niemand fing dort was, es war einfach zu warm.

Doch halt, ein fischiges Erfolgserlebnis habe ich doch noch: Auf der Touri-Auktion in HS konnte ich den einen Tag einen schönen Katfisch (2,7kg) fangen, Köder: 130 DKK|supergri


----------



## LAC (23. August 2007)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2007*

@Queequeg
leider hat es mit dem treffen nicht geklappt, ich musste nach sondervig und bin dann zum angelladen gefahren, habe ca. 3/4 std gewartet - dann bin ich nach lydum gefahren. Ist kein Problem, hätte mich aber gerne mit dir unterhalten. Wie ich schon erwähnte, die nordsee hat es in sich - fjord geht aber auch, dort sind kapitale hechte. Die zeit der hornies ist vorbei, nur kleine. Das mit dem sauerstoff habe ich auch bemerkt, vor zwei jahren, ich habe mich mit dem besitzer darüber unterhalten und er wollte etwas pos. sich einfallen lassen - pumpen - danach war ich jedoch nicht mehr da. 
Boot gut ins wasser bekommen - wo warst du (nordl. hafen /fjord)? 
Ich hoffe du hattest wenistens schöne tage.
Viele Grüsse


----------



## Queequeg (23. August 2007)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2007*



Lydum Art Center schrieb:


> @Queequeg
> leider hat es mit dem treffen nicht geklappt, ich musste nach sondervig und bin dann zum angelladen gefahren, habe ca. 3/4 std gewartet - dann bin ich nach lydum gefahren. Ist kein Problem, hätte mich aber gerne mit dir unterhalten. Wie ich schon erwähnte, die nordsee hat es in sich - fjord geht aber auch, dort sind kapitale hechte. Die zeit der hornies ist vorbei, nur kleine. Das mit dem sauerstoff habe ich auch bemerkt, vor zwei jahren, ich habe mich mit dem besitzer darüber unterhalten und er wollte etwas pos. sich einfallen lassen - pumpen - danach war ich jedoch nicht mehr da.
> Boot gut ins wasser bekommen - wo warst du (nordl. hafen /fjord)?
> Ich hoffe du hattest wenistens schöne tage.
> Viele Grüsse


 
@Otto, auch ich hätte mich mit dir gerne noch unterhalten, beim nächsten mal stelle ich mich mit meinem Handy geschickter an. Wir kommen garantiert noch mal nach Hvide Sande und dann sehen wir uns!

Unser Boot slipten wir in Hvide Sande, nördl. der Schleuse hinter der Q8-Tankstelle. Wir fuhren dann weiter in den nördl. Teil des Fjordes. Waren aber nur eine Fun-Fahrten. Der Mann im Angelladen meinte, um auf die Nordsee zu kommen, müsse man vom Fjord durch die Schleuse fahren (dort gibt's feste Zeiten) und auf der westl. Hafenseite gebe es keine Möglichkeit zum Wassern. Aber wie gesagt, durch den ständig frischen z.T. starken Westwind wäre es eh nicht gegangen oder besser gesagt ich hätte mich mit den Kindern da nicht raus gewagt. 

Gewohnt haben wir in Aargab und hatten schöne sonnige Tage dabei, war echt gut!


----------



## MuhQ (24. August 2007)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2007*

Halloele,

ich fahr am 1.9. fuer eine Woche nach Skodbjerge, also in die Nachbarschaft und moechte wohl auch mein Geraetegloet ins feuchte Nass tauchen 

Da es das erstemal ist, das ich nach Daenemark fahre, fang ich quasi bei Null an und versuche geradezu jeden Tipp aufzusaugen, den man hier nachlesen kann, aber das ist alles soviel .. 

Kann jemand bitte vllt kurz zusammenfassen, welche Rute fuer was gut geeignet ist? Ich moechte wohl versuchen Aale zu fangen und Platte sowieso und und und ... na ja so eigentlich alles was schmeckt 

Und welche Koeder? 

Fragen ueber Fragen 

Gruß
dani


----------



## larsgerkens (26. August 2007)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2007*

gibt es was aktuelles aus HS? sind zur zeit ca. 70 km südlicher und wissen nicth ob sich ne fahrt nach oben lohnt? #
gruß und petri
lars


----------



## MuhQ (1. September 2007)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2007*

Danke fuer die nicht vorhandenen Antworten, ich Pack nu jeden "Kram" ein, den ich auftreiben kann (Rute #1 50-180g - Rute #2 bis 65g - Rute #3 bis 40g ..also wenn da nichts passendes bei is, weiß ich auch ned weiter.) und schau Morgen am spaeten Nachmittag in HvideSande mal nach, was die Leute so ins Wasser werfen. Schnur hab ich Kilometerweise dabei, Bleie in allen variationen und Vorfaecher, die vermutlich noch die naechsten 5 Jahre reichen.. UND TAUWUERMER!!

Moege der AAL und die Platten mit mir sein 

Tschuess *wink*

Meld mich gerne naechste Woche Sonntag wieder, vllt hab ich ja auch mal Glueck


----------



## danmarkhuse (1. September 2007)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2007*

...schade,das du keine Informationen bekommen hast.
Waren ja einige "Experten" online die sich auskennen müssten.

Du bekommst es hin! 


Petri :m


----------



## AAlfänger (7. September 2007)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2007*

Moin,moin
bin gerade zurück aus Hvide Sande und kann nur sagen, nichts
geht mehr. In 14 Tagen keinen Hering oder Hornhecht gesehen.
Makrelen konnte man wegen Sturm vergessen. Im Hafen selber
3 Mini Dorsche, einen Mini Steinbutt und eine vernünftige Scholle von Bratpfannengröße. Das wars auch schon. Aber für
400 Kronen Seeringelwürmer verbraucht(die Krebse freuen sich
auch).
Fazit: War trotzdem ein schöner Urlaub,weil der Erholungsfaktor
unübertroffen ist in Dänemark.
Mehr Erfolg für alle die nach mir dahin fahren und ein dickes
Petri
Gruß AAlfänger


----------



## prinz1980 (10. September 2007)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2007*

hallo,
na da bin ich mal gespannt wie es bei mir wird, ich bin ie erste oktober woche in HS, aber das was du gerade geschrieben hast ( aalfänger ) hört sich ja nicht gerade berauschend an 
das kann ja nur noch besser werden....ganzdollhoff...


----------



## AAlfänger (11. September 2007)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2007*

Moin Ronny
Ich drück dir die Daumen, damit du mehr Glück hast als ich.
Ein kleiner Tipp noch, wenn du dir Seeringelwürmer im Angel-
laden neben der Räucherei in Hvide Sande holsst, mußt du
die Packungen genau ansehen,da sie unterschiedliche Anzahl
von Würmern enthalten haben. Preis und Verpackung waren
gleich groß.
Gruß AAlfänger


----------



## prinz1980 (11. September 2007)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2007*

danke für den tipp,
sowas ist immer gut zu wissen, ich kenn das von den watti´s die muß man sich auch genau ansehen.


----------



## Mönchen (12. September 2007)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2007*

Na Toll, jetz bin ich großartig demotiviert. Fahre vom 29.09. 1 Woche. Quasi auch erste Oktober Woche. Fahr seit 1991 nach HS und hab immer gut was gefangen. Naja wenigstens Heringe. Aber das hier höhrt sich ja nicht schön an.


----------



## prinz1980 (12. September 2007)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2007*

na mönchen da kann man sich ja treffen |wavey:
ich fahre auch am 29.9. los für genau 1 woche, bin guter dinge, habe auch immer in HS gefangen
also bis dahin,


----------



## AAlfänger (13. September 2007)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2007*

Moin,moin
Seid doch beide nicht so pessimistisch, es kann doch bloß
besser werden und ich würde mich freuen, wenn ihr hier doch
noch über gute Fänge berichten könntet.
Noch ein dickes Petri für euch
Gruß Jürgen.


----------



## Mönchen (13. September 2007)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2007*

Hi Ronny. Ja das kann man dann wirklich. Wo genau fährst du hin? Ich wohne diesesmal in Sondervig. Bestimmt wird die Woche wieder viel zu kurz werden. Hab schon wieder soviel vor. Hast Du da Erfahrung mit dem Brandungsangeln? Wollt mir den Angelschein jetz übers Internet kaufen, weißt du ob das gut klappt?


----------



## prinz1980 (14. September 2007)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2007*

also ich bin in der nähe von nymindegab und werde jeden tag in HS oben sein und abends werde ich bei mir unten, in börsmose (autostrand) zum brandungsangeln gehen, habe da im mai echt gut gefangen.
zum angelschein: ich hole mir den immer in dk direckt, gleich für ein ganzes jahr, kostet zwischen 15 und 18 euro glaub ich, den bekommst du in jedem angelgeschäft oder an jeder poststelle, aber das mit dem I-Net soll auch gut gehen, da gibts im board einen ganzen thread drüber.
wir können uns gern mal treffen in HS, wir haben auch inen hund dabei, einen magjar vizsla, ein ungarischer vorsteh hund, richtig schön kaffeebraun und ganz kurzes fell |supergri


----------



## prinz1980 (14. September 2007)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2007*

hab noch was vergessen, ich hoffe das die herbst heringe anfang oktober schon da sind


----------



## LAC (14. September 2007)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2007*

@ prinz 1980
Ronny, so wie ich gehört habe, sind die ersten heringe schon da - werde in den nächsten 2 tagen mal nachschauen ob es stimmt. 
Nun lese ich bei dir autostrand börsmose - kennst du die problematik südlich von henne strand? Dort ist eine giftdeponie und das wasser ist verseucht - grosse probleme - kennt kaum einer. Ein ehemalige mülldeponie von einer firma - nun macht sich der staat gedanken darüber - haben fürchterlichen druck bekommen - und es wird bereinigt. Machen sich nun gedanken, wo das geld her genommen wird - zig millionen wird es verschlingen. Schilder sind aufgestellt - baden verboten. Alle glauben jedoch es hätte etwas mit der strömung zu tun.
Melde dich, wenn du hier bist.
Gruss Otto


----------



## prinz1980 (14. September 2007)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2007*

nein das proble kenne ich nicht, ich melde mich auf jeden fall wenn ich da bin, schick mir bitte mal deine tele nummer per PN.


----------



## prinz1980 (14. September 2007)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2007*

seit wann gibt es das problem dort, schon länger?


----------



## LAC (14. September 2007)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2007*

Ronny, 
die mülldeponie ist seit jahrzehten dort - wurde jedoch nicht mehr benutzt - und zeigt jetzt ihre wirkung. Letztes jahr kam es ans tageslicht.
Wie du siehst - habe ich ein neues profil und werfe ein auge drauf
Gruss Otto


----------



## fish4fun (14. September 2007)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2007*



Lydum Art Center schrieb:


> Ronny,
> die mülldeponie ist seit jahrzehten dort - wurde jedoch nicht mehr benutzt - und zeigt jetzt ihre wirkung. Letztes jahr kam es ans tageslicht.
> Wie du siehst - habe ich ein neues profil und werfe ein auge drauf
> Gruss Otto



Ist das ein Problem für den ganzen Frord?;+

Gruß


----------



## LAC (15. September 2007)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2007*

@ Patrick
kein problem für den fjord, jedoch für die nordsee, da täglich reichlich gift dort im bereich der klitgård plantage einsickert. 
Der fjord hat andere probleme - aber das würde zu weit gehen hier darüber zu berichten
Uns belasten halt die probleme die wir machen.
Gruss Otto


----------



## fish4fun (15. September 2007)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2007*

Also, stelle ich mich auf Besucher mit drei Augen ein?#c

Gruß


----------



## LAC (15. September 2007)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2007*

@ mönchen
Du kannst den angelschein hier kaufen - jeden tag. Sende mir mal die unterlagen - wird sofort erledigt.

@ Prinz 1980
Ronny, geht noch in den nachtstunden raus - es bahnt sich eine party an.

@ fish4fan
Patrik, nicht auf 3 augen sondern auf ein besucher mit scharfen blick. Es ist ein tiefseehai den ich in 600 m tiefe geangelt habe - zählt zu den katzenhaien: farbe schwarz/braun mit grünen augen - katzenaugen, die auch in der dunkelheit noch sehen können. Ihr geruchssinn ist sehr ausgeprägt und sie besitzen mehr sinnesorgane als der mensch - dafür haben sie keinen pc.:q


----------



## Laichhaken (17. September 2007)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2007*

so, lamgsam rückt mein urlaub in hviede auch immer näher.....kanns echt nicht mehr abwarten.....

@Otto
sobald ich angekommen bin werde ich mich dann bei dir melden,#h


----------



## LAC (18. September 2007)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2007*

@ paddi - ok


----------



## angler1996 (18. September 2007)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2007*

Petri, ihr Schuppenjäger,
bin seit Sonntag von Hvide sande wieder zu Hause ( Ärger)
die ersten Heringe sind da, aber nur sehr zögerlich.
Probierts noch auf Aal, habe Gute gefangen ,auch vernünftige Größen und einige Platte im 30 cm Format.
Kutter ist leider nur einmal gefahren ( Sturm)
Aber Urlaub in Hvide Sande ist mit nichts zu ersetzen und wenn mir endlich mal einfallen würde, was ich DK machen kann, wäre ich lange hier weg.


Gute Fänge#h


----------



## porscher (18. September 2007)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2007*

Wie und wo hast du die aale und die platten gefangen?welche angelmethode? schreib mal ein bischen.


----------



## angler1996 (18. September 2007)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2007*

gefangen alles Fjord, in der Näher der Schleuse, Köder ganz verschieden, die Plätze wechselten, je nach Tageszeit, Aal erst ab Dämmerung
Gerät: Brandungsruten und -montagen, da heftiger Wind und relativ hohe Wurfweiten erfordrlich waren. 
Hilft dass


----------



## prinz1980 (18. September 2007)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2007*

@996

deine köder, was heißt ganz verschieden??
und wegen der brandungsrute, standest du da noch auf der mauer an der schleuse oder doch schon so ein bißchen auf dem strandabschnitt? ich kann mir das nur schlecht vorsellen mit einer brandungsrute noch auf der mauer zu stehen, du müßtest die rute ja auch ablegen, man kann doch da oben kein dreibein aufstellen,hält doch nicht, oder?


----------



## angler1996 (19. September 2007)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2007*

Köder : Watt- und Ringelwurm, Fischstücke
Stellen: Platte musst du suchen, die liegen nicht ständig an einer Stelle, das betrifft auch Aal, mal näher ma Ufer, mal weiter weg#h


----------



## prinz1980 (19. September 2007)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2007*

aber nicht von der mauer aus, oder?


----------



## Kzagt (21. September 2007)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2007*

Für interessierte habe ich mal die Standorte der Giftmüllgruben in der Kjærgaard Plantage recherchiert und bei Google-Maps markiert:
http://maps.google.de/maps/ms?hl=de...55.707481,8.167992&spn=0.008354,0.020084&z=16

Quelle (mit weiteren Infos auf dänisch):
http://www.ft.dk/samling/20042/almdel/MPU/Bilag/82/151556.PDF

Besten Gruß


----------



## LAC (21. September 2007)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2007*

@ Kzagt

Saubre arbeit geleistet ! 
Wie ich gehört habe, soll es in kürze in angriff genommen werden und entsorgt werden.  
Ist jedoch keine gefahr für die badeorte blaavand, vejers strand und henne strand, sie besitzen noch die blaue flagge, für das sauberste wasser dänemarks. 
Jedoch in unmittelbarer nähe ist das baden dort verboten.

Viele grüsse aus dänemark


----------



## Kzagt (22. September 2007)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2007*

@Lydum Art Center

Danke, war neugierig wo es genau liegt (war selber schon in der Region zum Angeln und früher als Kind mit der Familie) und da hab ich es gleich mal für alle anderen auch markiert. Wenn man weiß welches Gebiet man meiden sollte, kann man die Region dann ohne Angst auch weiterhin besuchen.

Deine Nachricht lässt auf gutes hoffen!

im dk-forum.de gibt es zu dem thema auch einen Thread:
http://www.dk-forum.de/forum/ftopic6481-0-asc-0.html

Um mal wieder ontopic zu kommen:
vom 08.10.07 bis 13.10.07 wird allerdings erstmal hvide sande unsicher gemacht. 

Schöne grüße aus Hamburg


----------



## Mönchen (23. September 2007)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2007*

Hey Otto,
Danke für die Übersetzung, hat mit dem Job geklappt wie gesagt. Arbeite und Lebe dann wohl ab Mitte Oktober in DK. Freu mich so. Nur das lernen der Sprache und die Unterkunft finden wird noch lustig.
Ja bin ab 29.9. in Hvide Sande. 1 Woche. Juppi. Sag mal, weißt Du ob man da irgendwo ein Boot fürn Fjord mieten kann? Habe nix gefunden. Steht das Angebot Lagerfeuer und Grillen noch? Würden doch glatt mal auf nen Besuch vorbeikommen*g*


----------



## prinz1980 (24. September 2007)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2007*

hallo Mönchen,
ich bin ja auch oben zu der zeit, also nächste woche...freu... ich hoffe das bleibt bei unserem treffen mit otto, freu mich auch schon riesig!!!
deine frage zum boot würde mich auch mal interessieren für den fjord? aber otto kennt bestimmt auch ein paar gute stellen von land, oder wenigstens was wo die watthose reicht 
aber was ich richtig cool finde ist, daß du bald das angelleben genau vor deiner tür hast, drück dir die daumen das alles klappt. hoffe wir sehen und dann bei otto.


----------



## angler1996 (24. September 2007)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2007*

Hallo, Prince 
bin noch eine Antwort schuldig.

Ich habe es im Fjord versucht ( und gefangen). nicht von der Mauer über die Steine. Fjordseite mit den relativ neu gemachten Häuser nahe am Ufer. Nur schlussfolgere daraus bitte nicht, dass ich ein Brandungsprofi bin. Ich habe die gleiche Anfahrt wie du auch. eventuell so: Dumm hat gefangen

Gruß Arndt


----------



## Mönchen (24. September 2007)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2007*

Ja ich freu mich auch riesig. Ist zwar "leider" Ostsee Seite geworden aber dafür ist Arbeitsstelle nur ca.1Km entfernt vom Strand und Hafen. Und falls ich mal keine Lust auf Angeln habe, geh ich einfach in Laden und kauf mir einen Fisch *g*. 

Aber erstmal noch Urlaub ab Samstag. Hoffe bekomme Samstag noch irgendwo ne Angelkarte da her damit ich Sonntag los kann.
Kanns kaum erwarten.

Ja zum Thema Boot und Watthose kann ich nur sagen, habe leider beides nicht, deshalb hoffe ich da vermietet jemand ein Boot.

Countdown läuft...|wavey:


----------



## prinz1980 (24. September 2007)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2007*

also angelkarte bekommst du auf jeden fall im angelladen in HS, der hat ja immer auf, auch am sonntag, ich hab immer gleich ne jahreskarte 

@996
das brandungsangeln ist für mich nicht mehr so ganz neu, hatte schon gute erfolge! ich finde, eines der schönste angelei, aber auch anstrengend.


----------



## LAC (25. September 2007)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2007*

@ mönchen
@ Prinz

Monique, da freue ich mich mit der arbeitsstelle, hatt mal kurz eine nachricht gesendet betreffend der wohnung - ist in kopenhagen ein problem - habe jedoch gute beziehungen dort. 
Das angebot steht immer noch - wir machen eine party. Einige watstiefel habe ich auch noch.
Betreffend der boote kann ich nichts sagen - ich angle in bereichen wo man mit booten nicht mehr fahren kann - jedoch mit dem kanu noch. Besitze eins.
Jedoch kenne ich ecken wo man am fjord auch vom ufer aus angeln kann.
Ihr müsst nur kontakt mit mir aufnehmen - dann räumen wir mal etwas unter wasser auf.
Freue mich auch!
Viele grüsse Ottto


----------



## Ahnz (25. September 2007)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2007*

Ein Hallo an alle HS-Fahrer mit und ohne Anhang,es scheinen sich die Wochen ab dem 29.9. ja zu einem Angelboardtreffen zu entwickeln. Bin dann auch dort und wohne direkt am Fjord nennt sich Slusen (die Bungalows an der Fjordseite) Entfernung zum Wasser ca. 30 m.Habe das große Glück und kann in meinem Urlaub (29.9.-13.10.) überall zu Fuß zum Angeln gehen hihi.Vielleicht kann man sich ja mal ganz unverbindlich treffen ? Gruß vom Ahnzi


----------



## prinz1980 (25. September 2007)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2007*

@otto
ich melde mich auf jeden fall bei dir, denn mit dem fjord hab ich so gut wie keine ahnung.


----------



## prinz1980 (25. September 2007)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2007*

@ahnzi

na das wäre doch super, bin zur gleichen zeit da, da sollte ein treffen auf jeden fall möglich sein


----------



## Mönchen (25. September 2007)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2007*

@ahnzi

da kann ich mich nur anschließen. sind zu 3. ab 29.09. bin auch für n treffen


----------



## Mönchen (25. September 2007)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2007*

@prinz

danke für den Tip. da fahr ich seit 15 Jahren dahin und weiß nicht das der Angelladen auch Sonntags offen hat. Kurios. Na man(n) kann ja nicht alles wissen. Da werd ich mir gleich Samstag nachmittag eine besorgen.


----------



## Mönchen (25. September 2007)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2007*

Ich weiß, das passt hier nicht rein aber weiß eigentlich jemand wie das mit dem angeln auf Ostsee seite ist? sprich bei Kopenhagen?

@Otto 
danke fürs Angebot. Werde ich nächste Woche nochmal auf dich draufzukommen.


----------



## LAC (25. September 2007)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2007*

@ ahnzi
das können wir machen

@ monique,
betreffend der angelei bei kopenhagen ist ein gutes "pflaster" du kannst alles landen, vom dorsch, mefo bis hin zur makrele auch von land - können wir drüber reden wenn wir uns treffen

@ Ronny, 
mach das - ich will dich endlich hier sehen, damit ich auch mal ein prinzen zu gast habe. Betreffend des fjordes habe ich auch keine ahnung - ich tue nur so - jedoch habe ich heimvorteil. *lach


----------



## fish4fun (25. September 2007)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2007*

Da sind dann ja schon zwei am/im Slusen! Das wird bestimmt lustrig.

@ Otto


hoffentlich vergesse ich das gute Rauchbier nicht. Das wird bestimmt eine schöne Woche in HS.

Gruß und freu

Patrick


----------



## LAC (26. September 2007)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2007*

@ Patrick
vergesse das rauchbier bitte nicht - denn ich kenne es nicht, wird sicherlich ne toll truppe werden - hoffentlich spielt das wetter mit.
Damit wir ich auch erfolg beim angeln habe, nehme ich meinen pc mit, denn dein kleiner käfer der faziniert mich, der über mein schirm läuft - da fange ich sicherlich ein barsch drauf - so munter ist er.*lach 
Viele grüsse 
otto


----------



## Brassenkönig (26. September 2007)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2007*

Moin, ich bin in einem Monat auch endlich wieder oben in HS. Freu mich schon, werde wohl hauptsächlich auf Hering und Platten gehen. Vielleicht auch noch im Fjord auf Hecht, mal schauen. Wie siehts denn eigentlich aus mit den Heringen? Sind schon welche da?


----------



## Helga F (27. September 2007)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2007*

hallo, waren bis zum 22 Sept. dort War noch nichts mit Heringen
aber die sollen jetzt im Anmarsch sein.Auf Hecht wünsch Dir ganz viel Petri Heil;
schick mir dann bitte ein Bild von dem Kapitalen!
Gruß Helga F


----------



## prinz1980 (27. September 2007)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2007*

das mit den heringen wird schon, bin da ganz zuversichtlich, und wenn nichts geht, ist immer noch otto da...lach...


----------



## j.Breithardt (27. September 2007)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2007*



prinz1980 schrieb:


> das mit den heringen wird schon, bin da ganz zuversichtlich, und wenn nichts geht, ist immer noch otto da...lach...


 

Der ist aber doch schon ein bisschen zähe für die Pfanne.|supergri

Gruß

j.Breithardt |wavey:


----------



## angler1996 (27. September 2007)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2007*

Hallo Fans von HS,
habt ihr in Hvide Sande oder Umgebung eine Stelle zum Wattis graben gefunden?
Weil, mit 50 Kronen das Paket füttert man die Krabben mit ordentlich guten Futter fett.

Danke für eventuelle Hinweise
A.


----------



## j.Breithardt (27. September 2007)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2007*



angler1996 schrieb:


> Hallo Fans von HS,
> habt ihr in Hvide Sande oder Umgebung eine Stelle zum Wattis graben gefunden?
> Weil, mit 50 Kronen das Paket füttert man die Krabben mit ordentlich guten Futter fett.
> 
> ...


 

In der näheren Umgebung von Hv.S. gibts nichts.Evtl. gehts
bei Esbjerg.

Gruß

j.Breithardt |wavey:


----------



## fish4fun (27. September 2007)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2007*

So Männers, 

Rauchbier ist im Kofferraum. Jetzt darf ich nur die Angeln nicht vergessen! Hab auch noch eine andere Spezialität aufgetrieben, die gut zum Bier passt.

Übermorgen gegen 17 Uhr werden wir dann hoffentlich in HS einschlagen. 

Gruß


----------



## LAC (27. September 2007)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2007*

@ Jürgen,
zäh ist gar kein ausdruck, wie ein autoreifen.
Betreffend der wattwürmer habe ich erfahren, dass es verboten ist.  

@ fish4fun
Wünsche dir gute fahrt und bring das rauchbier sowie die spezialität heile nach dänemark - melde dich kurz.

Viele Grüsse
Otto


----------



## fish4fun (27. September 2007)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2007*

Selbstredend! Melde mich wenn ich gut gelandet bin.

Kannst ja für Sonntag mal einen Besuch in HS einplanen.

Bis bald#h

Gruß


----------



## j.Breithardt (28. September 2007)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2007*



Lydum Art Center schrieb:


> @ Jürgen,
> *zäh ist gar kein ausdruck, wie ein autoreifen.*
> Betreffend der wattwürmer habe ich erfahren, dass es verboten ist.
> 
> ...


 


Hallo Otto,#h

liegt vermutlich an deinem Gummibären Verbrauch.

Gruß

Jürgen |wavey:


----------



## Ahnz (28. September 2007)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2007*

Moinsen an alle HS-Fahrer , wünsche Euch morgen eine gute und staufreie Anreise (mir natürlich auch hihi ) hoffentlich klappt es da oben mal mit einem zwanglosen biervollen äh stilvollen Treffen,werde mich im hinteren Teil vom Slusen häuslich niederlassen ich glaube Nr. 736 kann für die Nummer aber nicht garantieren da schon alles eingepackt ist.Zu erkennen beim Angeln ,ich bin derjenige der meist sein Cap nach hintengedreht trägt außer es schifft gerade mal ordentlich, als Gute Fahrt und Petri Heil in Dänemark !
Gruß Ahnzi


----------



## Harti (28. September 2007)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2007*

Hallo HS Fans,

da scheint sich ja wirklich eine Boardy-Party bei Otto anzubahnen.
Ich wünsche euch viel Spass und gute Fänge in HS!
Bin schon auf eure Berichte gespannt.

@Otto, ich melde mich wenn wir mal Richtung HS runter fahren!

Gruß
Torsten


----------



## danmarkhuse (28. September 2007)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2007*



Harti schrieb:


> Hallo HS Fans,
> 
> da scheint sich ja wirklich eine Boardy-Party bei Otto anzubahnen.
> Ich wünsche euch viel Spass und gute Fänge in HS!
> ...


 

....Berichte über die Fangsituation u Fangergebnisse wären gut. Deswegen lesen die meisten "BOARDIES" auch "Hvide Sande" Thread.
.....alles Private sollte man per PN regeln. Boardi-Treffen...verstehe ich - andere Private Sachen was ihr mitnehmt,vergessen habt,mitnehmen wolltet,gerne trinkt, gerne trinken würdet,blutgruppe,etc.
Interessieren mich zB nicht.
Ich klicke den Thread,regelmäßig an um Angelsituation- Informationen in HS zu erfahren.
Aber anscheinend denke ich als einziger so.
|bigeyes


----------



## prinz1980 (28. September 2007)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2007*

@danmarkhuse

seh das doch nicht so verbissen, und soviel anderes steht doh gar nicht drin 

@all

so, nun verabschied ich mich auch für ne woche und hoffe auf ein treffen in HS oder bei otto, auto ist voll gepackt und startklar, nur das wettr ist echt zum kotz... hier!!!
ich als erkennungszeichen, hab meistens meinen hund ( Vizsla, kaffeebraun bei mir ) und meine frau ist immer dabei...hihi...


----------



## Acipenser (29. September 2007)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2007*

@Euch HS Fahrer
viel Spass in HV und fettes Petri und liebe Grüße an Otto. Und postet doch Eure Erlebnisse, auf dass wir daheimgebliebenen wieder etwas zum Träumen haben.

Schönes Wochenende


----------



## LAC (29. September 2007)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2007*

@ danmarkhus
Thomas, so wie prinz es schon erwähnt hat, so sehe ich dieses auch, sehe es bitte nicht so verbissen. 
Ich kann dich ja verstehen, dass du wichtige informationen betreffend der fische und vieles mehr suchen willst. Sicherlich findest du auch einiges hier im board, aber wenn du wirklich etwas mehr haben willst, wie du es schreibst, könnte ich dir helfen - dieses habe ich dir ja schon mal angedeutet. Es sind studien und wissenschaftliche untersuchungen, aus der region hier - denn hier sind nicht nur feriengäste die angeln und ihre erfahrungen mitteilen, sondern ein ganzer stab an wissenschaftlern, die sich bestens im aquatischen bereich auskennen und pro 100 qm sogar die fischzahl in den auen nennen können und vieles mehr. Das hilft manch einen angler, der einen fisch sucht weiter 

Du hasst dieses leider bis heute nicht wahr gemacht, somit gaube ich, dass du das auch gar nicht haben willst. 

Nun habe ich auch mal eine statistik gemacht und festgestellt, dass du von deinen über 60 berichten, nur 12 allemeine angelsachen waren, 3 oder 5 betrafen hvide sand und 10 berichte waren gegen meine person gerichtet (nachtrag: oder besser ausgedrückt,  entsprachen nicht deinen vorstellungen. da wir ja die freiheit haben darauf zu antwoten- wir sehen es halt von unterschiedlichen seiten - nun kann ich auch ein fehler gemacht haben bei der statistik - dann verzeihe mir - man kann es ja lesen, wenn einer es ganz genau wissen will) 
Die anderen betrafen den sport - tor kann ich da nur sagen.

Dieses nehme ich dir nicht böse, da ich ja immer geantwortet habe und ich auch nie ausfallend werde - warum auch - ist ja nichts schlimmes, jedoch frage ich mich, was juckt da und was solls - stinke ich zu doll (oder die berichte nicht) nach fisch.

Über die nachricht würde ich mich freuen, kannste sie hier reinschreiben, auch wenn es hier nicht reingehört nach deinen aussagen, dann schreibe mir eine pn.
Ich sende dir auch - wenn interesse besteht - die wichtigen informationen - die du suchst.

Viele grüsse:m Otto


----------



## Acipenser (29. September 2007)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2007*

Hallo Otto,

lass danmarkhus man quengeln, Erzieher gibt es in jedem Trööt und jedem Forum. Das ist zwar nervig, aber wir haben ja nicht nur das Alter, sondern auch die Weisheit, über derartiges hinweg zu sehen. 

Und an danmarkhus: in den meisten Trööts wird auch persönliches ausgetauscht, das sind dann so zwischendrin mal einige Seiten, die man schnell überfliegen kann, bevor es konkret wieder weiter geht. Ich gestehe, dass ich von Trööts, wo das ausufert auch mal wegklicke, aber man hat ja auch die Möglichkeit, auf das Thema zurück zu lenken (das hat dann etwas mit Gesprächsführung zu tun).

Allseits ein schönes Wochenende


----------



## danmarkhuse (29. September 2007)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2007*

.....in den meisten Trööts wird auch persönliches ausgetauscht, das sind dann so zwischendrin mal einige Seiten, die man schnell überfliegen kann, bevor es konkret wieder weiter geht. Ich gestehe, dass ich von Trööts, wo das ausufert auch mal wegklicke, aber man hat ja auch die Möglichkeit, auf das Thema zurück zu lenken.


....das ist meine persönliche Meinung und nicht gegen einzelne Personen gerichtet.

*Acipense* - werde es so wie du handhaben.


Viel Spaß in HV u petri heil.#a


----------



## Acipenser (29. September 2007)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2007*

@danmarkhuse:

Du wirst sehen, das ist dann alles erheblich entspannter und macht mehr Spass.

@Otto:

was geht so zur Zeit ab in HV? Hechte im Fjord, Platte in HV, Aale dazu und sonst? Wie war es dieses Jahr mit Makrelen? Man liest so wenig darüber.
Grundsätzliche Frage: wie steht es an der Westküste mit Sezungen? Nach dem, was ich so recherchiert habe, sollten Seezungen und Rotzungen an der Westküste vorkommen und die Verhältnisse sollen fast vergleichbar mit denen in Holland sein. Was ich nicht ganz zu glauben vermag, denn dann gäbe es eine gezielte Seezungenanglei wie in Holland.
Morgen bin ich auf Skype wieder online, dann können wir ein wenig palavern.

Einen schönen Abend noch


----------



## LAC (30. September 2007)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2007*

@ peter
ich sehe es alles ganz locker 
nicht so locker sehe ich deine frage, denn hier bewegt sich alles immer anders wie man sich das wünscht oder vorgestellt hat. Der reihe nach die antorten.
Komme gerade von hvide sande und die heringe sind da und es fluppt, wie in alten tagen. Mit dem hecht läuft es super, jedoch treten wie immer in den sommermonaten einige probleme auf, das ist der bekannte und von den anglern - mit turnschuhe - verhasste schilfgürtel. Hat man ihn überwunden, erscheinen die nächste probleme, denn es haben sich in den sommermonaten reichlich algenteppiche gebildet, wo manch einer am verzweifeln ist. Kennt man den fjord mit seinen strömungen, weiss man wo sie sind. Ausserdem steht der hecht etwas tiefer momentan. Bei saisonbeginn, tritt man ja förmlich drauf, wenn ich schreibe von tiefer, dann ist es nicht viel, sondern nur 2 m, da bei 3 m du eine schüppe mitbringen musst. Es ist (noch) ein flacher fjord. Platte läuft wie immer, mal gut mal schlecht und je nach witterung, stelle und angler - jedoch sind die stellen südlich von hvide sande gut für platte. Aal lief gut, jedoch habe ich eine nacht mir ein seehund angeschaut, da er nicht von unsere seite wich - kommt seltener vor, diese tierart und war schöner. Tagsüber sind oft bis zu 6 robben vor der schleuse zu sehen. Mit den makrelen sah es nicht gut aus, ich habe zweimal einen anlauf gemacht, jedoch hat der wind mich weggeblasen - keine gefangen -  ausser auf der Solea. Ich glaube, dass nur ganz wenige angler sie von land gefangen haben 2007, warten wir ab, wie es nächstes jahr aussieht.
Seezungen - leckere und teure fische. Sie werden mehr in der südlichen nordsee gefangen in den flacheren zonen bis 40 m tiefe, jedoch sind sie auch in 70 m anzutreffen. Ich kenne es von holland her. Nach meinen alten unterlagen werden etwa 2000 tonnen jährlich gefangen - meine neuen habe ich gerade gesucht, jedoch kann ich sie im bücherwald nicht mehr finden, dann hätte ich dir den bestand am angernzenden wattenmeer noch mitgeteilt. Ich habe es gelesen, jedoch ist es aus dem kopf verschwunden. Werde ich noch erwähnen, etwas später. 
Mach mal das grüne licht an auf skype. 

an @lle 
Nun hatten sich ja einige bordies auf ein treffen gefreut, ich habe mit zwei kontakt aufgenommen und der termin steht jetzt fest, die lagerfeuer party beginnt am mittwoch um 16.00 uhr bei mir, wer kommen will kann kommen, einige habe ich eine pn gesendet. Inzwischen sind wir 8 personen, können aber auch 20 werden oder mehr, kein problem.
Alles weitere, angelplätze, fische, wein, weib und gesang kann dann vor ort besprochen werden. Wer kommen will kann mir kurz eine pn mit handy nr. durchgeben - dann melde ich mich betreffend der anfahrt.

grüsse an alle


----------



## Acipenser (3. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2007*

tja mein lieber Otto, da bin ich mal grün auf dem Skype und Du machst Installation mit Lagerfeuer. Ich hoffe, das das Wetter für Euch mitspielt und es trocken, windstill und warm bleibt. 

Viel Spass


----------



## angler1996 (4. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2007*

wollte den aktuellen Hvide Sande Besuchern noch viel Spaß und gute Fänge wünschen ( Neid/ Neid) schreibt mal was, wenn Ihr wieder da zu Hause ankommt, damit ich Gründe für die nächste Buchung sammeln kann.
MfG A.


----------



## LAC (5. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2007*

@Acipenser
Peter, es war eine tolle truppe, 12 personen waren wir und das wetter hat auch mitgespielt. Wir haben lange gezaubert, hatten viel spass und dicke forellen lagen auf dem grill - war super !

@996
mit den Heringen fluppt es momentan gut, morgen ist ein treffen am fjord angesagt, jedoch ist das wetter heute nicht gut gewesen - regen, regen, regen.


----------



## Mönchen (6. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2007*

Kuckuck...Gut und Heil wieder zu Hause angekommen. Details kommen dann morgen. Danke an Otto für alles von Gastfreundschaft über Austausch bis zu den fetten, fetten Fischen *g*. Hoffe Familie Prinz1980 ist auch wieder gut zu Hause gelandet.


----------



## fish4fun (6. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2007*

Servus,

die Party bei Otto war echt der Hit!

Otto ist selber der Hit! 

Bin gerade erst zurrück und kann nur sagen das es wirklich prima war!!! Werde die Tage noch ein paar Bilder von der Party einstellen!

Gruß

Patrick


----------



## LutzLutz (8. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2007*

moin moin
erstmal @ mönchen bin schon sehr gespannt auf deinen bericht und was ihr alles so gefangen habt.......|kopfkrat|wavey:
ich fahre vom 26.10 bis 28.10 übers we hin.....falls irgendjemand dann tipps hat oder mir sagen kann wie es mit heringen und platten in der brandung aussieht kann sich gerne mal melden...mfg lutz|wavey:


----------



## prinz1980 (8. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2007*

hallo @all
ich will mich auch nur kurz zurück melden, ein ausführlicher bericht wird folgen, es war einfach nur weltklasse!!!
und Otto, ist einfach spitze!!!


----------



## LAC (9. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2007*

@ mönchen /@ fish4fun /@ prinz

Hallo monique, torsten, ronny und anhang 
freue mich, dass ihr alle gut zuhause angekommen seid, war eine tolle runde und ich habe mich gefreut, dass ab mitglieder sich mal in dk beim lagerfeuer treffen konnten, war ja sehr kurzfristig die planung, von heute auf morgen  - dafür aber super und fisch gabs ja auch.
Danke und ein gruss - wir bleiben in verbindung.
otto

@LutzLutz
Du brauchst keine angst haben, die heringe und platte sind in der zeit da, jedoch kommt es drauf an wo du in der brandung sie aufsuchen willst und wie die brandung ist. 
Für die heringe, würde ich jedoch in hvide sande den schleusenbereich vorziehen - sonst wird alles sehr knapp aussehen, da du ja nur zwei tage dort bist.  
Viele grüsse


----------



## Daen (10. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2007*

Hi @ll,

ich habe mich schon etwas länger hier umgesen und gemerkt warum ich in meinem letzten urlaub in hs vieleicht so erfolglos war^^aber nun stehe ich wieder vor einem problem ich fahre am 13-10-2007 nach agger...und wollte mich nochmal nach tipps erkundigen, vieleicht ist ja jemand hier der mir helfen kann im bezug auf köder, methode, brandung oder lieber mohle und vieleicht ist auch jemand hier der einen kutter kennt der da in der nähe ist...

mfg nils


----------



## LAC (10. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2007*

@ Daen
nils, danke für die pn, wie schon mitgeteilt, kenne ich mich dort nicht gut aus - sonst hätte ich dir etwas mehr mitteilen können
Viele grüsse otto


----------



## Laichhaken (11. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2007*

so, der countdown läuft....ich kanns jetzt mitlerweile echt nicht mehr abwarten heute wird noch eine liste der utensilien erstellt und dann wird morgen gepackt!!! samstag morgen geht es dann ab!


----------



## Daen (11. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2007*

Ja trotzdem vielen dank, ich werde einfach mein glück auf Dorsch, Platt und Mefo versuchen, werde wenn ich wieder da bin mal einen Bericht hier rein schreiben, vieleicht lohnt es ja mal ein Stück weiter gen Norden zu reisen |rolleyes


----------



## porscher (11. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2007*

@ prinz1980 ich warte auf deinen bericht. los rein mit den fangmeldungen junge! ;-)


----------



## LutzLutz (11. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2007*

@lydum art 
danke für deine tipps.....:m
ich war bisher schon 7 mal im frühjahr dort aber erst 1 mal im herbst und da war es relativ mau mit heringen .....brandung war ein tag gut hatten zu zweit 11 flundern aber am zweiten nur 2 butt (wegen krabben ohne ende)......
vielleicht kannst ja du mir nochma kurz vorher bescheid sagen wie es dort läuft....wie werden wie immer aufm camping platz nordsö camping sein und dann dort über die dühnen an strand gehen.......mfg lutz


----------



## prinz1980 (12. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2007*

@porscher 

kommt noch der bericht, mein i-net geht zu hause auch grad ned 
aber schonmal soviel, ich habe ganz gut gefangen nur auf hering habe ich nicht probiert, aber er ist da!


----------



## LutzLutz (14. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2007*

hallöchen @all
ich wollte auch nochma fragen ob es dort um hvide sande herum auch mefos entlang den stränden gibt|kopfkrat bisher haben wir dort ja immer nur auf butt/dorsch probiert und vielleicht wäre ja in 2 wochen auch ma ein tripp auf mefo empfehlenswert....wer da was weiss kann sich gern ma melden.....:m


----------



## LAC (14. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2007*

@ LutzLutz
die mefos ziehen im fjord und sind also auch vor der küste in hvide sande, jedoch sind sie nicht so leicht am haken zu bekommen. 
Nun hasst du dir in den zwei tagen viel vorgenommen, heringe, platte, dorsch und auch noch mefos zu landen. Ich würde mich auf ein oder zwei fischarten konzentrieren - sonst gehst du als schneider nach hause, weil man etwas zu gierig war und alles nur halb gemacht hat.
Schlag dir das mal mit den mefos aus dem kopf und spezialisiere dich auf hering - der momentan in massen vorkommt - und auf platte, dann hasst du genug zu tun in zwei tagen.
Und wenn du davon reichlich hasst, dann kannst du auf mefos gehen und wirst feststellen, dass man lange braucht um eine in hvide sande bzw.in der nordsee am haken zu bekommen. Du wirst feststellen, dass die zwei tage nicht gereicht haben - da sie alle am haken vorbei geschwommen sind um im skjern fliessgewässersystem zu laichen.

Kannst aber auch mit den mefos beginnen, dann verkaufst du später deine ausrüstung, weil du nichts am haken bekommen hasst obwohl reichlich fisch da ist.


----------



## itze (14. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2007*

Hallo zusammen,
ich bin ab kommende Samstag auch für eine Woche in HS und hatte auch auf Mefos gehofft. Hört sich ja eher düster an, oder? Ich habe bisher nur Erfahrungen an der Flensburger Förde gemacht aber das kann man sicher nicht vergleichen...
Was geht denn im Fjord in Sachen Barsch und Hecht? Wie ist es mit Angelstellen, Schilf, Kraut und der Chance dort vielleicht mal nen Salmonieden zu erwischen? Leider war ich noch nie in Bjerregard und kann die dortigen Angelmöglichkeiten noch nicht so recht eischätzen. Ich wollte mich eigentlich auf das Spinnfischen konzentrieren... Was meint ihr wie und wo hätte ich denn da Chancen? Gibt es evtl. den ein oder anderen erfolgsversprechenden See?

Viele Grüße,
itze


----------



## itze (14. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2007*

Besten Dank an Lydum Art Center,

hab grad schon einen netten Beitrag (02.10.) in einem parallelen Thema von dir gefunden in dem du die Barsch- Hecht-Situation im Fjord als ganz gut beschreibst. Ich werde sicher auch eine Wathose einpacken. Aber ist der Fjord nnicht zu schlammig? 

Viele Grüße, itze


----------



## Kzagt (15. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2007*

mahlzeit zusammen 

bin seit gestern von einem 5-tage-trip aus hvide sande zurück. 

ich kann bestätigen das die heringe da sind. tagsüber direkt an der schleuse / nordsee-seite. an 2 tagen mit sonnigem wetter gingen nur wenige an den haken, an einem stürmischen tag mit regen ging es aber hervorragend. einige angler mit einem guten platz fingen schon an direkt vor den füßen mit patanoster und blei zu "pilken" und zogen damit einen nach dem anderen heraus.

nachts im hafen hatte ich bei stark geöffneter schleuse am eingang zum südlichen hafenbereich (strömungsschatten) massenhaft minidorsche am haken mit wattwurm, schlag auf schlag. aber leider nichts maßiges und auch keine platte.

an der brandung hatte ich leider (wie bisher jedes mal seit dem ich letztes jahr mit dieser angelart gestartet bin) keinen erfolg.  probiert habe ich es zb. bei bjergeborg strand, dort war aber die brandung den tag so stark das selbst 200g krallenblei immer sofort wieder auf wanderschaft ging. bis hinter die zweite sandbank habe ich es trotz aller nur erdenklicher kraftanstrengungen leider auch nicht geschafft.

direkt in hvide sande ca. 1km südlich der hafenausfahrt hatte ich zwar keine probleme mit der strömung aber beißen wollte dort auch nichts. genauso wie auf dem kurzen strandabschnitt zwischen mittlerer mole und ganz nördlicher mole bei ruhiger see. interressant ist allerdings das einige fischer aus hvide sande hier direkt vor der küste die netze auswerfen, also muss dort ja auch irgendwo was zu holen sein?!

letztes jahr hatte ich es erfolglos in strandgarden und nr. lyngvig (beim campingplatz über die dünen) probiert.

soviel erstmal zu den misserfolgen, vielleicht hat der ein oder andere ja noch ein paar tipps auf lager, ich lese immer gespannt mit wenn es um das brandungsangeln geht, und aufgeben will ich so schnell auch nicht, dafür ist es einfach ein zu schönes erlebnis!

wünsche allen die hvide sande noch vor sich haben viel erfolg und schöne erlebnisse! 

Gruß


----------



## LAC (15. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2007*

@ Aciepenser
Peter, betreffend deiner frage: 
"Grundsätzliche Frage: wie steht es an der Westküste mit Sezungen? Nach dem, was ich so recherchiert habe, sollten Seezungen und Rotzungen an der Westküste vorkommen und die Verhältnisse sollen fast vergleichbar mit denen in Holland sein.

Nun hatte ich dir ja schon eine kleine information darüber mitgeteilt,sie war schon etwas älter, inzwischen habe ich die neuen unterlagen bei mir im "wald" gefunden. 
Die Limnade (auch rotzunge genannt) wird hauptsächlich im gebiet des nordostatlantik
angelandet. Sie lieben tiefen von 20 bis 200 m, sie leben deshalb etwas entfernter von der küste und die hauptfanggebiete liegen bei großbritannien und island. Etwa 12.000 t werden jährlich gelandet. Es werden nur geringe mengen von der küstenfischrei gelandet - in deutschland waren es 1994 / 7,3 t, 1996 1,8 t und 1998 4,4 t.
Anders sieht es aus bei den zwei zungenarten- seezunge (Solea solea) und zwergzunge (Buglossidium luteum), sie leben im küstenbereich in flachen zonen und ziehen sogar in flüsse, sowie in tiefen küstenfernen gebieten. Nach Untersuchungen lag im wattenmeer in den tiefen rinnen, die besiedlungsdichte bei etwa 50-70 seezungen pro hektar und in den flachen zonen bei 20 individuen. demnach halten sich über 6 millionen seezungen im s-h wattenmmer auf. Die anlandungen sehen wie folgt aus 1994 / 167 t;  1995/ 134 t; 1998/ 5,6t; es ist nicht abzuleuchten, dass rücksichtslos eine überfischung in der nordsee duchrgeführt wurde. Krabbenkutter können meistens ihr kutter umrüsten und gehen auf seezungenfang. Im EU- rahmen wird eine fangqute festgelegt und ein mindestmass von 24 cm . Nun genug von den platten teuren fischen. 
Habe die pn bekommen - mach heute skype an in den abendstunden.

@ itze 
die flensburger förde kannst du nicht vergleichen mit der nordsee, wenn´s um mefos geht. Dass du eine wathose mitbringst ist erfolgsversprechend, denn der schilfgürtel ist breit an einigen stellen. hecht und barsch läuft gut, jedoch must du sie schon suchen. Die krautbänke lösen sich langsam auf, jedoch sind die hechte auch so wild und beissen auf ein wobbler wo eine krautfahne dran hängt. Der fjord ist für mich ein schlammloch und du musst aufpassen, wenn du bis zum bauch ins wasser gehst, denn er hat an einigen stellen, gerade an der vorderen schifkanten, steilwände - es ist die alte fahrrinne. Geb acht - sonst war´s dass mit der angelei auf hecht und du tritts  die "grosse fahrt" an.

@ Katz
 zu deinen zeilen
......ich kann bestätigen das die heringe da sind. tagsüber direkt an der schleuse / nordsee-seite. an 2 tagen mit sonnigem wetter gingen nur wenige an den Haken, an einem stürmischen tag mit regen ging es aber hervorragend. einige angler mit einem guten platz fingen schon an direkt vor den füßen mit patanoster und blei zu "pilken" und zogen damit einen nach dem anderen heraus.

Diese situationist ist bekannt und da fragt man sich wie kommt dieses, hier ein tipp - es hat etwas mit dem paternoster zu tun und mit der führung, denn oft ziehen diese kleinen trupps über grund oder im mittelwasser oder ganz oben und da wundert sich so manch ein angler, dass sein nebenmann reichlich zieht und man selbst kaum welche. Die vor den füssen welche fangen, angeln alle tiefen in kurzer zeit ab. Bei weitwürfen, schwimmt oft das blei im mittelwasser, jedoch habe ich festgestellt, dass gerade der herbsthering oft auf grund gezogen wird.
Es ist schwer zu erkennen, wie der nachbar unter wasser arbeitet. Ich gehe meistens in den morgen- bzw in den nachmittagsstunden, da sich die chancen erhöhen. Hat etwas mit dem stand der sonne zu tun.

Wolltest du wirklich auf dorsch in hvide sande, es ist fast vergebene zeit - denn man muss lange angeln, bis einer mit mindestmass am haken hängt und gerade dort auf grund treten andere problem auf, wie du sie schon angeschnitten hast - die krabben - mittelwasser ist angesagt auch für aal. 

Das dort etwas zu holen ist, da hasst du recht und die fischer legen an der mole in nördlicher seite, sogar fangkörbe aus - wenn sie kein fische landen, haben sie jedoch reichlich systeme von anglern im netz

Schade, dass du nicht so viele fische gelandet hast - es wird schon werden.


----------



## Laichhaken (15. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2007*

moin otto,
ich bin jetzt vor ort...konnte die letzten beitræge leider nicht lesen, da ich kaum zeit habe....wenn du meine nummer noch hast dann lass doch mal bitte bei mir kurz klingeln und ich rufe dich dann zurueck. damit ich weiss ab wann ich bei dir anrufen kann... bis dann


----------



## Laichhaken (15. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2007*

moin otto,
ich bin jetzt vor ort...konnte die letzten beitræge leider nicht lesen, da ich kaum zeit habe....wenn du meine nummer noch hast dann lass doch mal bitte bei mir kurz klingeln und ich rufe dich dann zurueck. damit ich weiss ab wann ich bei dir anrufen kann... bis dann


----------



## itze (15. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2007*

Dank für die Tipps! Noch bin ich nicht soweit "die große Reise anzutreten"  Und den ein oder anderen Räuber würd ich schon noch gern auf die Schuppen legen... Ich werd vorsichtig sein!!! Vielleicht versuche ich ja doch noch mal mein Glück auf Mefos. Hab von Beifängen beim Heringsangeln gehört. Und Wenn die Heringe da sind, müssten doch auch Heringsfresser da sein? Na, schaun wir mal... Werd halt etwas rumprobieren.
#h
Beste Grüße,
Thomas


----------



## Kzagt (15. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2007*

@ Lydum Art Center
danke für die Herings-Infos, ich habe ebenfalls gute erfahrung gemacht mit absinken lassen und dann stück für stück wieder herankurbeln.

auf die idee mit den Dorschen kam ich weil ich einen maßigen dorsch tagsüber am patanoster hatte und weil ich mich an die guten dorsche und schollen im hafen von hirtshalts im frühjahr erinnert habe. um die Krabben zu ärgern hilft es den haken ein gutes stück über grund zu montieren. Alles in allem lohnt es sich aber nicht, habe ich dann auch festgestellt.

danke für's mut machen bei der brandung - ich bleib dran 

@LutzLutz
Darf ich fragen bei welchen bedingungen ihr eure flundern an der brandung gefangen habt? wetter/tageszeit/ebbe-flut/köder/strandbeschaffenheit und was evtl noch hilfreich sein könnte? danke!

@thomas
Wir hatten letzte woche den oben beschriebenen Dorsch und eine kleine Markrele als beifang am paternoster. Bei den Heringsfressern könnte es sein das sie alle schon sattgefuttert sind bei dem nahrungsangebot, das problem kenne ich von einem Hechtgewässer. aber ich sag mir immer: probieren geht über studieren, bin gespannt ob du was rausholst, viel glück! 

beste grüße


----------



## LutzLutz (16. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2007*

@kzagt........also am besten läuft es in der zeit von 2 stunden vor bis zwei stunden nach sonnenuntergang.....das war wie dort eig überall ein reiner sandstrand|rolleyes......aber ungefähr 3 km von hs entfernt......und was das komische ist, was wir dort bisher immer erlebt haben, dass man nur in einer bestimmten rinne die Platten antrifft dahinter sind nie fische gewesen sondern nur krabben und nochmal krabben....und diese rinne liegt auf ca 30 metern...und wir waren so ungefähr 7 mal dort.....am besten läuft es auch meines erachtens nach ganz klar bei flut.....und es darf net stürmisch sein, was dort oft der fall ist, sonst liegt das blei innerhalb kurzer zeit wieder vor den eigenen füßen|gr:.....mfg lutz#h


----------



## LutzLutz (22. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2007*

@all seit ihr alle irgendwie eingschlafen oder warum wird ihr nicht mehr gepostet|wavey:............für mich gehts diese woche freitag dann auch endlich ma wieder los:q....werde auf jeden fall berichten....war mir nicht so das einer von euch hier noch ein bericht reinstellen wollten....bin nämlich echt gespannt was ihr gekriegt habt.....falls jemand noch letzte infos für mich hat kann gern posten.....mfg lutz:vik:


----------



## Tyron (22. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2007*

Meine Eltern und mein Bruder sind gerade oben...Fr kommen sie wieder...mal gucken, was heringstechnisch bei ihnen gelaufen ist....


----------



## Tyron (22. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2007*

Hab doch mal eben schnell in DK angerufen...Heringe sollen wohl noch nicht soooo doll da sein...Naja, mein Bruder ist auch ausm Frühjahr verwöhnt ...im Herbst, wie ja bekannt ist, ist der Heringsstamm ja auch ein anderer...die Größe der Gefangenen stimmt allerdings bisher...

Was meiner Mutter am Strand beim Spaziergang aufgefallen ist, ist, dass ziemlich viele Brandungsangler ihre Ruten reinhalten...Und nach ihren Angaben hat sie heute wohl ne ware "Stern-Viertel-Stunde" miterlebt...6 Platte mit 2 Ruten find ich jedenfalls schon ganz ordentlich ...

Freitag gibts eventuell noch n paar mehr Infos!


----------



## maki1980 (23. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2007*

Hi ihr Lieben,

ich warte hier auch noch auf einen Bericht!
Wurde doch zumindest so angekündigt, oder? 

Gruss
Daniel


----------



## Bambusangler (23. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2007*

Nun denn,

wir sind seit Samstag wieder zurück aus HS und es war ein toller Urlaub. Allerdings war es anglerisch doch nicht ganz so erfolgreich, wie vor Jahren. 

Insbesondere die Platten waren nicht dort, wo wir sie vor Jahren noch reglemäßig fangen konnten - von der Mole ging gar nichts und am Strand nördlich waren nur vereinzelte Fänge zu sehen,

Hering war eher bescheiden, wenngleich am Sonntag (hörensagen) die Fischkutter einen Riesenschwarm direkt im Hafenbecken befischt haben sollen.|bigeyes

So blieb dann nur zwei jeweils zweistündige Ausflüge zum Forellensee in Klegod erwähnenswert. Wir haben dort mit UL Spinnausrüstung gefischt und tolle Fische gefangen - 52, 55 und 66 cm. Viel kleiner gab es die dort und an den anderen Seen aber wohl auch nicht.:q 

Fazit: Brandung und Mole mau, Hering eher Glückssache und tagesabhängig, Forellenseen top.

Gruß

Bambusangler


----------



## porscher (24. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2007*

@prinz1980 wo ist dein bericht? es sind wieder 2 wochen um. los, los...


----------



## prinz1980 (26. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2007*

bericht kommt jetzt am we, ich habe erst seit heut wieder i-net zu hause


----------



## Brassenkönig (28. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2007*

Moin, ich bin nun auch zurück aus DK. Ich war eine Woche in Bjerregard. Natürlich bin ich dort auch zum Angeln gekommen. Ganz zufrieden bin ich mit den Heringsfängen. Insgesamt war ich 3 Mal für ein paar Stunden in HS an der Schleuse und habe durchschnittlich 40-50 Heringe gefangen. Bestes Ergebnis waren fast 60 Fische. Insgesamt habe ich wohl so 150 Fische rausgeholt. War aber echt heftig, wie groß die dicken Herbsheringe sind. Fischgrößen von 30-35 cm sind keine Seltenheit. Wenn von den dicken Viechern 3-4 am Paternoster hängen hat man schon ganz schön was zu tun und die Rute biegt sich ordentlich. Hat jedenfalls tierischen Spaß gemacht#6. Sehr enttäuschend waren meine Fänge im Fjord|uhoh:. Die Barschfänge waren äußerst dürftig. Ich konnte ein paar vereinzelte Kleinbarsche von ca. 20 cm fangen. Weißfisch ging auch schlecht. Es war vermutlich schon zu kalt und die Fische standen weiter draußen im tieferen Wasser. Auf Hecht war ich dann auch nicht. Ich hatte zwar ein Boot zur Verfügung, aber eine Woche ist verdammt kurz für einen Urlaub und die Heringe haben dann doch mehr gelockt. War jedenfalls wie immer ein netter Urlaub an der Nordsee und die Fänge waren auch ok.:vik::m


----------



## Brassenkönig (28. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2007*

Hier noch ein paar Landschaftspics...:m


----------



## wassermann (28. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2007*

Hallo Huide-Sande Freunde!
Ich war die letzten drei September Wochen mit Freundin und unserer kleinen Tochter in der Nähe von Aargab – komme aber erst jetzt zu einem Bericht:
Wir hatten ein Häuschen sehr strandnah, so dass ich so knapp 10 mal für ein paar Stunden zum Brandungsangeln oder kurz zur Schleuse konnte. Eigentlich waren es für mich seit über 20 Jahren wieder die ersten Brandungseinsätze und die fantastischen Ergebnisse hätte ich mir wirklich nicht erträumt. Zum Teil waren sie wohl dem Umstand geschuldet, dass ich das erste Mal mit getaptem Wurffinger meine Ruten voll aufladen und somit ziemlich passable Wurfweiten erzielen konnte. Außerdem habe ich meist abends und nachts und bei extrem starker Brandung geangelt; das schien die  schwimmenden Meeresbewohner natürlich auf Nahrungssuche in Strandnähe gehen zu lassen. Die Nord-Süd-Strömung war oft so extrem, dass selbst 175g Krallenbleie wieder zum Strand gespült wurden. Also, letztendlich hat mir die Nordsee neben vielen großartigen archaischen Erlebnissen etwa folgende Fische geschenkt:
Bei jeder Brandungssession etwa 4 – 6 gute Flundern - oft als Doubletten. Zusätzlich öfter noch kleine untermassige, die leider oft nicht mehr lebend zurückgesetzt werden konnten, da der Haken schon im Darm saß.
Ab Einbruch der Dunkelheit immer schnell und kampfeslustig, Babydorsche und Wittlinge, die wieder in ihr Element zurück durften. Allerdings auch mal ein gut 40er Dorsch und 38er Wittling, womit ich in der Brandung dort eigentlich nicht gerechnet hätte.
Die größte Überraschung, die eines Nachts wahre Freudentänze auslöste und ich auch erstmal die Familie wecken musste, war ein 45er Wolfsbarsch - am seidenen Faden seiner Lippe aus der tobenden Brandung gezogen. Mittlerweile wurde er verspeist – zubereitet in der Salzkruste im Ofen -  und meine Freundin und ich sind der Meinung, dass es das Beste war, was wir bisher in unserem Leben gegessen haben. Er war das schönste Geschenk des Urlaubs und eine wunderbare Entschädigung für die Schrecksekunden die man nachts in der Brandung manchmal erlebt, wenn man doch noch ein paar Meter Wurfweite gewinnen möchte, diese ins Meer läuft und dann plötzlich im Dunkeln die Riesenwelle erahnt, die einen gleich verschlucken wird.
An der Schleuse hatte ich meist früh morgens Glück auf Hering in so knapp 2 Stunden waren meist 10 – 20 Heringe zusammen, was mir auch völlig reicht. Es gibt wahrlich Schöneres, als den Tag an der Schleuse mit dauerangelnden, rangelnden und miesepetrigen Herren zu verbringen, die ihre Eimer nicht voll genug kriegen und teilweise keine Zeit für einen waidgerechten Umgang mit den Fischen haben. Ich habe einen Teil meiner Heringe übrigens direkt in Huide Sande in der Hafenräucherei räuchern lassen und die haben das zu meiner Begeisterung perfekt gemacht.

Freue mich schon wahnsinnig auf den nächsten Urlaub dort, der dann im Juni sein soll.
@all und Lydium Art Center 
habt ihr Erfahrungswerte ob Flundern und Hering im Juni noch gut laufen und ob man vielleicht noch mal die Chance auf einen Wolfsbarsch hat oder ob der nur im Herbst vor der Küste ist. Und vielleicht müsste man doch auch schon Hornhechte oder mit viel Glück mal eine Seezunge erwischen können? (beides wären absolute Premieren für mich)

Viele Grüße – besonders an die, die jetzt oben sein können!


----------



## SilberMatte (28. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2007*

Hallo allerseits!

Hat jemand von Euch Erfahrungen im besagten Revier (Holmsland Klit/ Hvide Sande/ Ringkoebing Fjord) in der Zeit zwischen Weihnachten und Neujahr? 

Viele Grüße,
SilberMatte


----------



## LutzLutz (28. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2007*

#hmoin moin zusammen bin jetzt auch aus hs zurück.....
es war mal wieder ein schöner kurzurlaub (3 Tage) auch wenn das wetter und die fische nicht so richtig wollten.........
wir kamen freitag an und probierten es gar nicht auf hering sondern sind sofort um 17 uhr in die brandung...dort lief es wirklich sehr schlecht : mein freund hatte eine flunder von 22cm und ich zwei kleine babydorsche.....
es folgte der samstag..wir standen auf und sind sofort an die schleusen zum heringsangeln gefahren....es standen ein paar angler dort aber für hs verhältnisse sehr wenige (ca.30)...wir probierten unser glück aber schon nach einer stunde und keinem hering brachen wir ab und gingen lieber lecker essen..bei allen anglern die auf den schleusenmauern standen zusammen 2 heringe...anschließend gingen wir noch in angelladen und besorgten uns wattis und erfuhren das der 12 nördsö cup stattfindet (brandungsangeln)...wir fuhren aufn camping platz und gingen von dort an den strand und angelten von 16 bis 23 uhr......gleich im ersten wurf hatte ich einen kleinen butt von 22 cm drauf da hatten wir wieder hoffnungen auf ein besseren abend als den letzten aber es folgte nur sehr wenig....mein freund fing noch einen butt von 25 cm und 5 min vor schluss holte ich noch einen butt von 35 cm raus aber mehr auch nicht....heute (sonntag) regnete es in strömen und hering war auch wieder nicht da also fuhren wir mit einem butt nach haus.......aber sonst war alles bestens#6
@wasserman...im juni kannst du noch gut hering an den schleusen kriegen und auch hornhecht.....brandung glaube ich wird eher schwer sein was zu kriegen#h


----------



## itze (28. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2007*

Hallo zusammen,
auch ich bin aus HS zurück an kann ein bissel berichten:
Ich habe ausschließlich am südlichen Fjord gefischt und fand ein sehr schwieriges Gewässer vor. Mit Wathose konnte ich teilweise sehr weit rein, aber der Flächen waren dann riesig und Kanten hab ich so auch nicht finden können. Hechte waren absolute Fehlanzeige. An tieferen Stellen bin ich nicht hinter die Schilfkannte gekommen, da der Schlamm zu tief ist.:c

So konnte ich Barsche leider nur von den Stegen aus fangen. Beste Köder waren Gummifische und kleine Blinker. Spinner liefen merkwürdigerweise kaum. Blinker wurden meist beim absinken lassen attakiert. An einer Stelle konnte ich vormittags eigentlich immer Barsche fangen. Dazwische haben dann hin und wieder auch Rotaugen gebissen. Die haben den Drilling sehr oft voll im Maul gehabt. So etwas wabe ich bisher noch nie erlebt. Einen besonden Fang haben wir dann aber doch noch gemacht: Eine Blaufelchen|supergri von über 40cm hat einen kleinen Blinker voll genommen (Zufall???)|kopfkrat. Diese Fischart kannte ich bis dato noch gar nicht und war umso erstaunter. Die größten Barsche hatten knapp 35cm und haben schon fun gebracht.

Alles in allem war es also sehr nett. Ein Hecht wär noch schön gewesen, aber der kommt dann ja vielleicht nächstes Jahr. Ganz schön touristisch alles, aber trotzden ganz nett dort zwischen Nordsee und Fjord.

Ich wünsch Allen ein dickes Petri und einen schönen Urlaub.
Gruß, itze


----------



## SilberMatte (30. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2007*

Super Jungs,

leckere Ergebnisse. Könnte sich noch jemand der Herren, so entsprechendes Wissen vorhanden, bitte, meiner klitzekleinen Anfrage widmen?
#h

Petri Dank,
SilberMatte



SilberMatte schrieb:


> Hallo allerseits!
> 
> Hat jemand von Euch Erfahrungen im besagten Revier (Holmsland Klit/ Hvide Sande/ Ringkoebing Fjord) in der Zeit zwischen Weihnachten und Neujahr?
> 
> ...


----------



## itze (30. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2007*

Ne, tut mir leid!

Ich war letzte Woche auch das erstemal in HS.

Gruß, itze


----------



## LutzLutz (30. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2007*

@silbermatte ich war zu der zeit noch nicht oben aber sont ja schon oft genug und eig müsst dann brandung auf jeden fall gut laufen.........
hering und die anderen süßwasserfische im ringköbingfjord denke ich mal wird eher schwer sein zu bekommen.....brandung musst du extrem variiren mit den distanzen...dort vom strand fängst du oft auf 20-30 meter besser als weiter draußen aber das musst du wie gesagt ausprobieren......und nimm auftriebsperlen  wegen krabben mit#6


----------



## angler1996 (30. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2007*

hallo HS-fans,
vielleicht könnt ihr mir helfen,
Wo finde ich aktuelle Angaben zum Salzgehalt des Wassers im Fjord , möglichst detailliert und getrennt von der Schleuse bis nach Tipperne z.B. und wenn geht in Deutsch ( mein Dänisch ist nicht besonders berauschend, leider)
danke im Voraus
MfG A.


----------



## Basti (30. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2007*

@ itze



> Einen besonden Fang haben wir dann aber doch noch gemacht: Eine Blaufelchen von über 40cm hat einen kleinen Blinker voll genommen (Zufall???).


Ich tippe mal der Fang eines Blaufelchen wäre schon ein wahres Wunder im Ringkobing Fjord. Bei Deinem Fang handelte es sich mit Sicherheit um einen Nordsee-Schnäpel, der übrigens als ausgestorben gilt.  Von daher mehr als nur "besonders"!
Hast den Fisch bestimmt nicht wieder schwimmen lassen, oder!?!



> Diese Fischart kannte ich bis dato noch gar nicht und war umso erstaunter.


Dann beschäftige Dich doch in Zukunft mit der Materie Angeln und das mit all' den dazugehörigen "Nebenthemen", die nicht immer so nebensächlich sind. Gutes Beispiel wäre in diesem Fall die Fischkunde!

Du brauchst hierbei garnicht mal so sehr in die Tiefe zu gehen, denn selbst in der Infobroschüre (die es kostenlos im jedem Turistbureau gibt) für Hvide Sande findest Du diese in meinen Augen nicht nebensächliche Auskunft über den Schnäpel!


Sebastian


----------



## LAC (31. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2007*



angler1996 schrieb:


> hallo HS-fans,
> vielleicht könnt ihr mir helfen,
> Wo finde ich aktuelle Angaben zum Salzgehalt des Wassers im Fjord , möglichst detailliert und getrennt von der Schleuse bis nach Tipperne z.B. und wenn geht in Deutsch ( mein Dänisch ist nicht besonders berauschend, leider)
> danke im Voraus
> MfG A.


 
Hallo,
es ist ja nicht viel verlangt, die aktuellen angaben zum salzgehalt in detaillierter form und getrennt von der schleuse bis tipperne, wo der zutritt verboten ist. Sie verändern sich ständig, da das grösste (wassermenge) fliessgewässersystem (Skjern A) von dänemark im ringköbingfjord mündet.
Das ministerium für fischerei hat diese und du kannst mal eine anfrage machen, ob sie so nett wären und dir diese zusenden. 

Nun musst du nur noch einen guten grund haben, dann machen sie es.

Wenn sie es nicht machen, kann ich dir mein kanu geben, und du kannst vor ort, die messungen selbst duchführen - sie sind einfach zu machen - und in 3 wochen etwa - da der fjord ja etwa 40 km lang und 10 km breit ist - kennst du die werte, die jedoch nicht mehr aktuell sind, da es zwischendurch geregnet hat. 
Nenne mir mal den grund?
Dann kann ich dir sagen ob ich mich mal bemühe.

Nachtrag:  @ Basti / @ Itze
Basti, er ist keine seltenheit, den fisch den Itze gelandet hat, er kommt in grossen mengen im fjord vor und wir nennen ihn auf dänisch Helt. _*Coregonus*_ ist eine gattung von fischarten aus der familie der forellenfische(Salmonidae). Deutsche namen sind *Reinanken*, *Renken*, *Felchen*, *Coregonen*, *Schnäpel*, *Maränen* usw. Dabei kann ein deutscher name für verschiedene arten stehen; viele arten haben mehrere namen je nach region.
So wie ich mich entsinne, war er in den 20iger jahren im fjord vertreten, er wurde fast ausgerottet, jedoch wurden in den 50iger oder 70iger jahren noch 12 exemplare gefangen, dieses ist der grundstock bzw. stamm von den jetzigen fischen im fjord. Hier läuft ein besondertes zucht- und besatzprojekt, welches finanziell auch durch den verkauf von helt fischfleisch gestützt wird. Pro kg verkauftes helt fischfleisch kommen eine krone dem projekt zugute.
Inzwischen ist ein rekord im jahre 2006 erziehlt worden. 88,5 tonnen wurden von den fischern im fjord an Helt gelandet. 
Zum angeln kann ich nur sagen, er ist ein kleiner kämpfer und man kann ihn nicht so leicht überlisten, da er sich meistens ausschlizt, weil er gerissen wird. - oft sehe ich verendete fische an der schilfkante liegen -  mit der fliege kann man ihn besser überlisten. 
Itze, würde mich mal interessieren, wo die genaue fangstelle war. - sende mir bitte mal eine pn - denn ich kenne stellen gerade im südlichem bereich, wo sie zu hunderten auftreten - einige sind laichplätze. Momentan ist die laichzeit bis zum februar.
Mir schmeckt er nicht so gut - jedoch schaue ich mir oft das naturschauspiel an, wenn sie laichen, da sie mir fast um die füsse schwimmen. 
Kann nur sagen toller fang - bekommt nicht jeder zu gesicht.
Viele grüsse


----------



## angler1996 (1. November 2007)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2007*

@Lydum Art Center
Danke für Deine Antwort, mit etwas Überlegung hätte ich sie mir auch selbst geben können. Also, bitte nicht ins Boot steigen.
Hintergrund ist folgender : Im Frühjahr und Herbst ziehen Heringe ind Fjord (wohin eigentlich?). Nun gibt es im Fjord Hechte und ich wollte auf diesem Wege herausfinden bis zu welchem Abstand von der Scheuse sich mit einiger Sicherheit Hechte fangen lassen ( man findet verschieden Angaben, wieviel Salz ein Hecht verträgt, vermutlich kennst Du das genauer, entschuldigung ist das Du ok?) Weil, ich glaube doch nicht, dass sich Freund Esox in Tipperne auf die Flosse legt, wenn es in Hvide Sande fette Heringe zu futtern gibt.

Viele Grüße
A.


----------



## LAC (1. November 2007)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2007*

@996
Nun kenne ich deinen grund und ich kann dir eine antwort geben, das ministerium hätte bei dieser anfrage so glaube ich, sich nicht bewegt.
Ja, im fjord ziehen im frühjahr sowie im herbst die heringe um dort zu laichen, sie laichen an unterschiedlichen stellen im fjord. Nun kommt auch noch die alse u. finte hier vor, bekannt unter den namen maifisch, es ist auch ein heringsartiger fisch, der in den fliessgewässern aufsteigt um dort zu laichen. In deutschland ist er früher den rhein bis nach basel aufgestiegen. 

Der fjord hat brackwasser und ein austausch ist heute nur noch über die schleuse in hvide sande möglich. 
Sicherlich wird der hecht sich auch mal einen fetten hering holen, wenn er vor seiner schnauze vorbei schwimmt, jedoch brauch er sich nicht auf die flossen legen, denn der fjord hat einen sehr guten fischbestand und es wimmelt hier nur von kleinfischen - er wird nicht verhungern. Auch andere tierarten findet er hier. 
Und dort wo du den hecht gut überlisten kannst, sind es fast schon schlammlöcher, da die verlandung kein halt macht. Nun fliessen auf der östlichen seite, reichlich kleine auen sowie das grösste gewässersystem dänemarks im fjord. Hier sind die besten hechtreviere, sowie im norden und süden vom fjord. Im bereich um hvide sande ist kein gutes hechtrevier - jedoch kann er auch dort auch mal vorkommen. 
Du musst also nicht den genauen salzgehalt wissen, um hechte zu landen - sie sind gut vertreten und fast überall.
Nun möchte ich noch anschneiden, dass gerade unsere angelreviere hier, ob meer, fjord oder fluss nicht vergleichbar sind mit anderen. Sie haben schon besondere eigenschaften, deshalb ist es auch etwas kompliziert, um den ringköbingfjord fische zu landen. Ausgenommen sind heringe und (wenn man die richtige montage anwendet) hornhechte bzw. makrelen, wenn das wetter mit macht.

Alle anderen fische, kann man nicht nach den lehrbüchern überlisten, dieses ist die problematik und manch ein angler hat es sehr schwer. Zum Beispiel, lese ich immer, wie tief steht denn der hecht - ich muss dann schmunzeln. Auch wenn der fjord 40 km lang und 10 km breit ist, ist es ein flacher fjord und die tiefste stelle ist 2,40 m - wie tief soll er denn noch stehen, er hat doch keinen bagger bei sich um ein loch zu graben. Wenn ich oft zur schilfkante gehe, dann springen hechte aus 30 cm tiefe ins "tiefere" wasser. Und an einigen stellen, da ist es noch nach 200 m nur 50 cm tief. Jedoch sind auch kleine riffkanten da, wo es abfällt auf 1,5 m tiefe und mehr, die man als angler erreichen kann - ohne boot. Und im sommer sind reichlich wasserpflanzen vorhanden. Ganze teppiche bilden sich, wo er gerne steht, jedoch schwer zu beangeln ist. So sieht es aus bei uns - es ist kaum vergleichbar mit den talsperren in deutschland bzw. seen. So sieht es aber auch in den flüssen aus, zwar anders und im meer auch, da hier die brandung knallt und eine stärke strömung ist - nicht zu vergleichen mit der ostsee
Ich finde die angelei hier sehr abwechselungsreich. Die angler, die sich nicht umstellen, verzeifeln oft, jedoch lernen sie dabei.
Ich hoffe, du kannst dir jetzt ein kleines bild machen, wo die hechte sich aufhalten und wie der fjord geschaffen ist. Nun musst du dich nur noch etwas mit dem gewässer befassen, wenn du vor ort bist, da es je nach jahreszeit unterschiedlich beangelt wird, dann wirst du bei dem richtigen köderwahl, welche am haken bekommen ohne den genauen salzgehalt zu kennen - ich kenne ihn auch nicht.
Viele grüsse


----------



## angler1996 (2. November 2007)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2007*

@Lydum Art Center
Danke für Deinen umfassenden Bericht zum Thema Hecht.
Das hilft mir erst mal weiter und nun muss ich das Ministerium doch nicht bemühen.
Ich habe nur zumindest an meinen heimatlichen, überfischten Gewässern die Erfahrung gemacht,dass man manchmal etwas Anderes tun muss, als andere Angler, um zum Erfolg zu kommen. Dabei spielt die Platzwahl eine entscheidende Rolle. 
Aber wenn der Fjord nicht tiefer ist, sollte eigentlich für die Randbereiche die Waathose oder ein stabiles Schlauchboot ausreichen.
Also danke nach DK
Gruß A.


----------



## itze (2. November 2007)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2007*

Hallo zusammen,

mir war schon klar, dass ich eine Renke gefangen habe und ich wusste auch dass sie im Fjord von der Fischer per Netz gefangen werden. Aber ganz ehrlich, diese Renkenart kannte ich bis jetzt noch nicht. Ich bin bisher auch davon ausgegangen, dass die Renken nicht mit der Spinnrute gefangen werden. Der Fisch war 100%ig gehakt. Er hat den Blinker (einen 6g Tasmanen) voll genommen.

@Basti
ein Däne erzählte mir der Fisch wird dort als Helt bezeichnet und ist geräuchert sehr schmakhaft. Da hab ich ihn mitgenommen. Und keine Sorge ich bevorzuge sonst C&R. Ich find es etwas dreist, dass du mir das anglerische Know-how absprechen möchtest. Aber ich kann dich schon verstehen, ich habe in HS mehr Touri-Angler gesehen als je zuvor. 

Viele Grüße,
Itze


----------



## LAC (3. November 2007)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2007*

@996
Mit diesen zeilen.....
Aber wenn der Fjord nicht tiefer ist, sollte eigentlich für die Randbereiche die Waathose oder ein stabiles Schlauchboot ausreichen.
Also danke nach DK
Gruß A.
...... ist mit erfolg zu rechnen.

@ itze
Ich glaube es dir, denn ich wundere mich auch immer, wo fische überall nach schnappen. Mit der spinnrute habe ich schon einige landen können, jedoch kann ich sie an einer bzw. zwei händen zählen.
Geräuchert, so wie du es erwähnst sollen sie gut schmecken. Sie werden - so glaube ich - hier auch nur geräuchert verkauft. 
Meine fische habe ich gebraten bzw. gegrillt, wenn wir mal eine kleine party hatten, jedoch ziehe ich einen schönen brathering vor. *lach
Der rauch macht ihn sicherlich schmackhaft - so wie einige forellen auch, wenn sie aus einer put&take anlage kommen, die mehr ein schlammloch gleicht.

Hvide sande, hat sich inzwischen wirklich zur hochburg der touri-angler entwickelt - es boomt hier und es geht ganz wild ab - denn sie wissen nicht was sie tun.  Hier sind fischfänger, die finanzieren sich durch den verkauf der fische ihren urlaub und mehr. Aber auch alles, was sich neg. auf die anglei bzw angler auswirkt, kann man hier konzentriert sehen und oft schäme ich mich - neben diesen menschen zu stehen. Zum glück sind auch noch einige gute angler dabei.
Viele Grüsse
Otto


----------



## LAC (5. November 2007)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2007*

@ Wassermann

@all und Lydium Art Center 
habt ihr Erfahrungswerte ob Flundern und Hering im Juni noch gut laufen und ob man vielleicht noch mal die Chance auf einen Wolfsbarsch hat oder ob der nur im Herbst vor der Küste ist. Und vielleicht müsste man doch auch schon Hornhechte oder mit viel Glück mal eine Seezunge erwischen können? (beides wären absolute Premieren für mich)

Hallo Wasserman, 
danke für die pn - hier meine antwort. 
Einige stellen südlich von hvide sande sind ausgezeichnete angelplätze, wo man den wolfsbarsch - wie du es erleben konntest - landen kann. Dorsche, plattfische, sowie der wolfsbarsch kommen dort vor auch schon mal mefos.  Man kann allle fische dort fast immer landen, d.h. plattfische ja, auch den dorsch, jedoch hat man in den kälteren zeiten, die chance etwas grössere zu landen. Mit wolfbarsch kenne ich mich nicht so gut aus, d.h. ich kenne zwar den fisch und habe ihn auch schon oft am haken gehabt bzw. gelandet, jedoch in anderen ländern, südlich von hvide sande zwar auch schon, jedoch betrachte ich es als zufälle, wie du es auch erlebt hast - dann ist ja die freude noch grösser. Jedoch kann ich sagen, dass der wolfsbarsch auch im juni dort gelandet wurde. 
Zu den anderen arten, wie heringe und hornhechte kann ich sagen, dass die heringe nur noch vereinzelt vorkommen in hvide sande und der hornhecht in grossen stückzahlen ab mai - juli. Ich kenne keinen europäischen angelplatz, wo der horhecht in solch grossen mengen vorkommt, wie ich es von hvide sande aus kenne. Dieses hat etwas mit der schleuse zu tun - sie halten sich in dem schmalen schleusenbereich zu zig tausenden auf und es ist kein problem, in drei stunden 15 stück zu landen. wenn man die richtige montage anwendet und das wetter mitspielt.
Man nennt ihn ja auch den "marlin des kleinen mannes", weil er oft grosse sprünge aus dem wasser macht, dieses sieht man sehr oft, jedoch ist es für mich ein zeichen, dass er dann oft den haken im vorden bereich im maul sitzen hat und ihn versucht abzuschütteln - es gelingt ihm oft, da der haken im knochen des mauls - er hat ja ein schnabelmaul - nicht richtig eindringen kann. Dann kommen diese grandiosen weitsprünge, der drill dauert dadurch länger und oft bleibt der fisch sieger. Ich habe über die fangmethode schon etwas im board gepostet, jedenfalls nimmt er sehr vorsichtig den naturköder, testet ihn und zieht nur ein zwei meter ab, dann geht schon die pose unter - dann stoppt er - dann wird die pose sichtbar - dann dreht er den köder und zieht damit ab und schluckt ihn - dann geht die pose das 2. mal unter - und dann muss der anschlag erfolgen. Dann sitzt der haken im schlund und er kann ihn nicht mehr abschütteln. So angele ich den hornfisch, jedoch kann man ihn auch mit anderen methoden angeln.
Viele grüsse
Otto


----------



## itze (5. November 2007)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2007*

Hallo zusammen,

ich gehe davon aus, dass die Hornhechte im Fjord ablaichen? Letztes Jahr konnte ein Freund von mir viele kleine (ca.20cm) Fischchen beobachten, wie sie seinen Barschköder verfolgten.

Viele Grüße,
itze


----------



## LAC (5. November 2007)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2007*

@Itze
Ja, wenn man mehrere monate dort auf hornhecht geht, wird man feststellen dass im frühjahr kapitale hornhechte gelandet werden und dann geht es langsam mit der grösse bergab und ab august ärgert man sich über die vielen kleine  jungfische - die ständig den haken ablutschen - dann lohnt es sich nicht mehr auf hornfisch zu gehen, da auf zwanzig kleine, ein normaler kommt. 
Aber dieses ist einigen egal - wenn die länge eines fischstäbchen erreicht ist, wird er mitgenommen. 
Viele grüsse


----------



## porscher (14. November 2007)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2007*

Ja die Erfahrung habe ich auch gemacht. Je mehr sich der Sommer zeigt,desto kleiner werden die Hornhechte. Die besten chancen hat man im Mai/Juni einen wirklich großen Fisch zu erwischen.


----------



## sunny (14. November 2007)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2007*

Was machen die Heringe in Hvide Sande? Sind die Winterheringe noch vor Ort oder ist es denen schon zu kalt:q?


----------



## LAC (14. November 2007)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2007*

@ Porscher, mit deinen erfahrungen liegst du richtig

@ Sunny
momentan liegen die temperaturen um den gefrierpunkt, jedoch soll es wärmer werden. Ich war in den letzen tagen nicht mehr in hvide sande und kann es dir nicht sagen, ob momentan welche gelandet werden, jedoch habe ich sie schon um die weihnachtszeit gefangen, wo ich kaum noch gefühle in den händen hatte. Zum glück haben wir es nicht im griff - sonst würden wir es so drehen, dass wir zu jeder jahreszeit unseren lieblingsfisch fangen können - das wäre dann die hölle für die fischfauna
Ich glaube aber, dass noch welche gelandet werden.
Viele grüsse


----------



## phlipsen (20. November 2007)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2007*

Moin alle zusammen. 

War am Sonntag in Hvide Sande zum Surfen. Es werden noch 
vereinzelt Heringe gefangen, aber es ist inzwischen wirklich 
sehr sehr kalt! Es wurden sogar vereinzelt Schnäpel gefangen. 
Schön zu sehen, dass sich diese wieder im Bestand zu erholen 
scheinen.
Zwei Kegelrobben waren auch unterwegs, was ja schonmal auf Fisch 
schließen lässt. 
Grüße!


----------



## LAC (24. November 2007)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2007*

@ phlipsen
Oft sind dort sechs robben zu sehen - da dort reichlich fisch ist
Viele grüsse


----------



## phlipsen (26. November 2007)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2007*

@Lydum:
Guten Morgen. 
Ja, das stimmt - habe auch schon Mehrere gesehen. Ab und zu sind sie so neugierig, dass sie beim Surfen links von der Mole ganz nah an uns ran kommen. Habe es einmal erlebt, dass eine Robbe bis auf ca. 2 Meter an mir dran war. Das ist echt irre. War am Samstag und Sonntag wieder in Hvide Sande - allerdings das vorerst letzte Mal dieses Jahr. Wird doch verdammt kalt jetzt. Dir einen schönen Start in die Woche. Vielleicht sehen wir uns ja mal oben. Lieben Gruß! Philipp


----------



## LAC (26. November 2007)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2007*



phlipsen schrieb:


> @Lydum:
> Guten Morgen.
> Ja, das stimmt - habe auch schon Mehrere gesehen. Ab und zu sind sie so neugierig, dass sie beim Surfen links von der Mole ganz nah an uns ran kommen. Habe es einmal erlebt, dass eine Robbe bis auf ca. 2 Meter an mir dran war. Das ist echt irre. War am Samstag und Sonntag wieder in Hvide Sande - allerdings das vorerst letzte Mal dieses Jahr. Wird doch verdammt kalt jetzt. Dir einen schönen Start in die Woche. Vielleicht sehen wir uns ja mal oben. Lieben Gruß! Philipp


 
@ Philipp
sie schwimmen oft auch durch die schleuse  im fjord.  Man kann fast die uhr danach stellen, denn wenn die schleusen aufgehen, sind sie in einigen minuten zu sehen. Ich habe nachts mal im fjord geangelt und mich förmlich erschrocken, da ich unter wasser etwas langes helles schwimmen sah, dann habe ich die lampe rausgeholt und die wasseroberfläche angestrahlt, da war eine robbe zwei meter von mir entfernt und blieb einige minuten dort und beobachtete mich - war ein tolles erlebnis.
Ja, momentan wird es kalt - heute soll es in der nacht bis 4 grad minus werden - aber es kommen auch wieder die warmen tage. Vielleicht sehen wir uns ja mal. Gehst du surfen in der nordsee am neu angelegten strand? Dort ist es ja optimal!

Viele grüsse
Otto


----------



## porscher (27. November 2007)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2007*

moin! otto wie schauts in der kalten jahreszeit im fjord mit den hechten aus?beissen die besser nun?


----------



## LAC (28. November 2007)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2007*



porscher schrieb:


> moin! otto wie schauts in der kalten jahreszeit im fjord mit den hechten aus?beissen die besser nun?


 
Hallo porscher,
ob sie besser beissen, kann ich dir es nicht sagen, da ich in der kalten jahreszeit meistens die haken spitze - damit sie in der warmen zeit hängen bleiben.*lach
Es ist nicht ganz so, aber in der kalten jahreszeit gehe ich meistens angeln, dort wo es warm ist - bin schon fast auf den kanaren, fliege bald los und komme erst neujahr wieder. 
Ich war im winter hier noch nicht auf hecht, nur immer kurz auf hering - das reichte mir - war saukalt, zum glück hatte ich erfolg, sonst wär die zeit auch noch beschi...n gewesen. Hatte keine gefühle mehr in den fingern - macht wohl das rauchen, wobei meine frau sagt, ich wäre bescheuert. 
Wann willst du denn angeln gehen?  Der winter ist ja lang, zum glück ist es hier auch mal mild an der nodsee  mit sonnentage - dann macht das angeln ja spass.
Versuchs einfach - einer wird schon zuschnappen.
Viele grüsse und sonne beim angeln.


----------



## phlipsen (28. November 2007)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2007*

@ Otto:
Ja, wir gehen an den neu angelegten Strand zum Surfen. Schlafen tun wir in Nörre Lyngvig auf dem Campingplatz. Der schönste Dänemarks (hoffe Du bertreibst keinen ;-) wie ich finde. Bin sonst immer in Nörre oder Hanstholm zum Fischen gewesen, habe dieses Jahr erst Hvide Sande für mich entdeckt. Schön abwechslungsreich mit viel Fisch. Auch die Forellenseen sind exzellent. Immer für ne schöne Grillforelle gut. Ausserdem: Unter Surfern gilt Dänemark als das "geheiligte Land" - wohnst also genau richtig ! Viel Spaß auf den Kanaren! LG


----------



## jottweebee (28. November 2007)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2007*

Ich war 2 Jahre nicht mehr in HS.
Wo ist denn der neu angelegte Strand? 
Ist er gut für Angler oder Surfer?

Jürgen


----------



## phlipsen (28. November 2007)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2007*

Moin. 
Am Ausgang des Hafens zur Nordsee befinden sich, wenn Du Richtung Nordsee guckst, zwei Molen. Der Strand neben der linken Mole ist ganz neu "ausgebaut" worden. Parkplatz ist neu gemacht und der Weg zum Strand. Angler habe ich dort noch keine gesehen - aber warum nicht. Es gibt ne ganze Mange Sandbänke und auf der Mole selber angeln ja auch ne ganze Menge Leute. Beim Surfen treten wir auch ab und zu auf Schollen. Lustiges Gefühl. Denke aber,  das hier eher in den Abendstunden was gehen könnte. Tagsüber ist dort zu viel los - ist halt auch der Badestrand. Robben tummeln sich dort auch viele - da muß was gehen. Ich glaub, ich werd es nächstes Jahr im Frühjahr auch mal versuchen.

Ich habe im Sommer von der Mole sehr gut gefangen. Mit 
Blinker ne Menge Hornhecht und vereinzelt Makrelen. Auf Grund Schollen, 2 Aale und sogar drei wirklich gute Dorsche. Der Höhepunkt war eine schöne Meeräsche. Mein Nachbar hatte sogar eine Meeforelle von knapp 80 cm. Catch and Release - fand ich sehr lobenswert. Ist ein wirklich tolles Revier - sehr abwechslungsreich. LG


----------



## porscher (10. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2007*

leute war keine da oben in den letzten tagen/wochen? es tut sich ja seit längerem nichts mehr hier.


----------



## Harti (10. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2007*



porscher schrieb:


> leute war keine da oben in den letzten tagen/wochen? es tut sich ja seit längerem nichts mehr hier.



@ Porscher,
ist mir auch aufgefallen, dass hier gænende Leere herrscht. 
Die Abende sind doch jetzt sooo lang, dass man Zeit finden müsste hier zu posten.|kopfkrat Aber ich habe schon häufiger beobachtet, dass im Vorfeld der Urlaubsreise viel geschrieben und gefragt wird. Nach der Reise kommt aber leider nur selten ein Bericht. Vergleichbar mit dem Sex: erst ein intensives, aufregendes Vorspiel dann ist alles viel zu schnell vorbei und zu allerletzt schläft man einfach ein!
Schade eigentlich! Doch der nächste Urlaub kommt bestimmt.#6

@ Philipsen
sag mal, wann warst du im Sommer in HS? Bisher habe ich noch nicht gehört, dass die Makrelen diesen Sommer in Wurfweite der Mole waren. 

Viele Grüße#h
Torsten


----------



## phlipsen (11. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2007*

Moin Harti. 
Ich war im August für drei Wochen oben. Ab Ende August bis November fast jedes Wochenende zum Surfen. Gefangen habe ich die Makrelen in der letzten Augustwoche in den Abendstunden. Aber Du hast Recht - es waren leider keine Schwärme. Insgesamt hatte ich ca. 5 Stück. Aber verteilt auf mehrere Tage. Ich denke das waren Einzelgänger. 
In Hanstholm war dafür dieses Jahr die Hölle los. Das hat echt geschockt. Große und vor allem kämpferische Fische. Sehr lecker. 
Ich hoffe auf nächstes Jahr!

Grüße


----------



## SilberMatte (11. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2007*

Ab dem 22.12. bin ich für eine Woche da oben. Wie immer voller Optimismus und mit reichlich Heringspaternostern ausgestattet.


----------



## Pit der Barsch (13. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2007*

Hallo.
Jetzt bin ich echt verunsichert was ich machen soll.#c#c
Wollten eigendlich ende April nach Kolding auf Hering vom Hafen aus. Jedoch kann mir keiner so recht sagen,ob ende April überhaupt Heringe dort sind.Und ob es erlaubt ist ?#c
Jetzt dachten wir es könnte in Hive Sande interessant sein für Heringe ende April.
Jedoch habe ich gehört,das dort hunderte Angler nebeneinander stehen sollen ,stimmt das ????
Kann man dort vernünftige Plätze finden,die nicht so überlaufen sind ??

Gruß Pit|wavey:


----------



## SilberMatte (14. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2007*

In Hvide findet im April *das *Heringsfestival statt. Wenn Otto wieder in Nørre Nebel ist, kann er Dir sicher tipps geben, wie Du das hier umgehen kannst:








Näheres zu Hvide Sande hier:
http://www.hvidesande.dk/lystfiskeri/de/heringsangeln.htm

Beste Plätze hier:
http://www.hvidesande.dk/lystfiskeri/de/hvidesande_hafen_karte.htm

Beste Zeiten hier:
http://www.sandormskiosken.dk/de/fangguide.htm

P.S.: Noch 8 Tage, dann probier isch dort mein Glück!


----------



## Pit der Barsch (14. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2007*

Na dann VIEL GLÜCK dort#h#h


----------



## Harti (16. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2007*

Hej Philipsen,

dann bist du wohl wirklich einer der ganz wenigen, die dieses Jahr Makrelen in HS gefangen haben.:g Ich hatte dieses Jahr leider kein Glück mit den Minituns!#d

Hej Pit,

sicherlich fängst du Ende April auch Heringe in Kolding. War dieses  Jahr auf der gegnüber liegenden Seite in Middelfahrt. Die Heringsfänge waren echt bescheiden und wir haben dann einen Tagesausflug nach HS gemacht und uns einen Eimer voll Hering in kurzer Zeit gefangen! 
Sicher ist HS zur Heringssaison stark überlaufen, aber es gibt immer eine Stelle wo man einen vernünftigen Platz zum Angeln findet. Übrigens! Wenn du um diese Zeit nach Kolding fährst, dann pack die Wathose ein und versuch dein Glück auf Mefo. :g

Viele Grüße
Torsten


----------



## Pit der Barsch (17. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2007*

Danke für den Tip
Habe Heringe in Augustenburg auch nicht in Massen gefangen,aber man war  eigendlich fast allein.
Ich werde mein Glück in Kolding versuchen .#6


----------



## SilberMatte (18. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2007*

Bin mächtig gespannt auf Deinen Bericht (der kommt dann im Mai?).

P.S.: Noch drei und der Rest von heute! - "Hvide, ich komme."


----------



## Pit der Barsch (18. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2007*

Der Bericht kommt#6

Ich hoffe deiner auch !!!!#h


----------



## Harti (18. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2007*



SilberMatte schrieb:


> Ab dem 22.12. bin ich für eine Woche da oben. Wie immer voller Optimismus und mit reichlich Heringspaternostern ausgestattet.



Hej Silbermatte,

ich wünsch dir viel Erfolg in HS und freue mich auf deinen Bericht!#6

Petri Heil#h
Torsten


----------



## SilberMatte (19. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2007*

Bericht: Kommt!

P.S.: Eins (...und die Reste von heute und morgen...)  :vik:


----------



## Pit der Barsch (30. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2007*

Schon wieder einer zurück aus Hive Sande ???


----------



## LutzLutz (30. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2007*

hey was haltet ihr von einem forum hvide sande 2008 oder wolln wir das weiterführen.....sonst öffne ich ma eins...


----------



## Harti (30. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2007*



LutzLutz schrieb:


> hey was haltet ihr von einem forum hvide sande 2008 oder wolln wir das weiterführen.....sonst öffne ich ma eins...



Hej LutzLutz,
wir warten doch alle noch ganz gespannt auf den Bericht von Silbermatte! Hoffentlich ist er nicht da geblieben, ich könnte ihn verstehen.:q:q:q Diesen Bericht sollten wir als krønenden Abschluss für 2007 noch mitnehmen. Oder, was meint ihr?

Also Silbermatte, gib Gas, die Uhr läuft!#h

Torsten


----------



## SilberMatte (30. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2007*

Bitter!

Ganz, ganz bitter. Fast täglich stand ich...
(1) an der Nord-West-Seite des Sperrwerks,
(2) einer der beiden Innenmolen
oder
(3) hab den Hafen abgefischt...

nichts. Naja, "nichts" ist nicht ganz richtig.
"Nichts" ging an einen der Haken. Die Fische sprangen - gehetzt von drei Robben - mir vor die Füße. Doch wahrscheinlich waren die Heringe so mit sich selbst beschäftigt, dass sie die leckeren Fischhäute nicht wahrgenommen haben...

An den Innenmolen habe ich - in der Hoffnung auf jagende Salmoniden - drei Garnelen aufgespiesst. Was mich noch mehr antrieb und an die Richtigkeit meiner Angelei hier an dieser Stelle glauben ließ. Doch wieder nix.

Ein Gerücht machte schnell die Runde unter den wackeren Kollegen, die (wie ich) täglich dem starken Wind und dem Regen trotzen mussten. Angeblich hatte ein einsamer Angler auf der nördlichen Aussenmole eine neunpfündige Meerforelle gestellt. Klar: Das wäre eigentlich meine gewesen. Aber außer des Berichts gab es keine Beweise für diesen Fang.  Vielleicht taucht hier ja noch ein Bild auf.

Naja. Fisch gab´s dann nur im unglaublichen Fischerei-Museum. Freundinnen und Freunde der Angelei: Das ist ein Muss in Hvide Sande. Dort gibt es (fast) alles, was in unseren geliebten Meeren (noch) ´rumschwimmt. Die 50,-- DKR Eintritt waren es wert.

Ansonsten: Hvide Sande wird mich sicherlich wiedersehen. So leicht geben wir uns nicht geschlagen, oder?

Petri,
SilberMatte.

P.S.: Temperaturen zwischen 6 - 8°C, Wind zwischen 3 und 6 Bft.


----------



## prinz1980 (31. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2007*

@silbermatte
auch wenn es bei dir diesmal nicht so super gelaufen ist, aber HS ist immer eine reise wert!
und sieh es mal so, beim nächsten mal kann es ja nur besser werden |supergri

und zu dem museum, daß kann ich nur bestätigen, ich war auch schon 2 mal drin.

P.S. also denn, auf zum thread "Hvide Sande 2008" ich hab ja diesen hier schon gestartet #6


----------



## LAC (31. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2007*

Hallo zusammen,
war mal kurz auf teneriffa, jetzt gehts wieder los und ich möchte mit den worten beginnen die Matthias mir gepostet hat - es muss  nicht immer fisch sein.
Matthias(SilberMatte) ich hoffe du konntest noch ein flattermann günstig kaufen. ich hätte ihn dir besorgt, wenn ich hier gewesen wäre. Nun sah es ja mit der angelei nicht rosig aus, aber so kann es passieren, denn wir haben es nicht im griff  - schade - ich hätte dir gerne einige fische gegönnt.
Ich hoffe das festmahl war wenigstens gut.

Nun ist ja die jahreszeit nicht die beste für den fischfang und wenn wir von dorsch reden in Hvide sande, da er im winter dort in grösseren stückzahlen gelandet wird dann sprechen wir ja von kleindorsche, wobei sicherlich auch mal ein grösserer am haken kommt, wenn er sich retten konnte vor den fischnetzen. Ich habe ein sehr gutes buch über weihnachten gelesen, die fischbestände in den ozeanen, war erstaunt, was da so alles abläuft - seit den 50ger jahren sind die fischbestände in den ozeanen um 90 prozent zurückgegangen.  Der bekannte Charles Clover hat recherchiert und alles mal so aufgedeckt, wie es keiner sehen will. Ist bei Zweitausendeins günstig zu erwerben.  "Fisch kaputt" Vom Leerfischen der Meere und den Konsequenzen für die ganze welt. Da bleibt einem der atem stehen - wenn man es gelesen hat - aber auch jede seite ist lesenswert und dann versteht man, warum man oft schneider nach hause geht. 
Werde im neuen jahr mal etwas genauer darauf engehen, da die nordsee auch durchspiegelt wird.
Gruss otto


----------



## Harti (31. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2007*

Hej Silbermatte,

deinen Worten entnehme ich tiefe Enttäuschung. So kann es einem aber leider ergehen. Viel lieber hätte ich von deinen tollen Fangerfolgen gelesen, aber der Mensch hat halt nicht alles "im Griff"! Nimm´s sportlich und unternehme einen neuen Versuch. 

Wie sagt man so schön "neues Jahr, neues Glück"!

In diesem Sinne, wünsche ich allen einen guten Rutsch in´s neue Jahr. Man sieht sich dann in Hivde Sande 2008!#h

Gruß
Torsten


----------



## SilberMatte (1. Januar 2008)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2007*

Hallo Freunde,

ganz lieben Dank für Eure ermunternden Worte! Es war nicht wirklich schlimm: Meine Frustrationstoleranz ist hoch und ich bin mit ein paar guten Ideen wieder abgezogen. Als genügsamer Mensch macht mich ja schon der Aufenthalt in der Natur glücklich. Mit den Elementen um mich rum. Selbst wenn´s nur im Hafenbereich von Hvide Sande war, wurde ich ordentlich durchgepustet.

@Otto: Schön, dass Du wieder da bist. Ja, wir haben uns letztlich einen 4,2 Kg Bio-Geier aus Hamburg mitgebracht. Erhöben sich alle Gänse, die Weihnachten in Europa verspeist werden, der Himmel würde sich tagelang verfinstern. Aber lecker war sie!

Das Buch hab ich schon auf meine Einkaufliste genommen. Dass die Populationen in den Weltmeeren sich nicht nur verlagern (in ca. 20 Jahren werden Dorsche in unseren Breiten nicht mehr vorkommen, weil es zu warm sein wird), sondern Meere kaputtgehen (stockstoffhaltige Düngemittel fördern das Algenwachstum in der Ostsee bis zum Kollaps des Ökosystems) werden ist kein Geheimnis mehr. Zwar wiegeln immer wieder Lobbyisten ab und mancheiner fängt durch diese Propaganda an zu zweifeln. Doch die Prognosen beruhen auf Untersuchungen mit jahrelangen Foschungsreihen und es besteht über diese Tatsachen unter den Wissenschaftlern Einigkeit.

Mögen unsere Enkelkinder ebenfalls Dorsch vor unseren Küsten antreffen und Meerforellen und Lachse, die in den Zuläufen zur Ostsee zur Welt kamen, in der Ostsee stellen.

Allerbeste Wünsche für Euch und Eure Familien für 2008!
Matthias
- SilberMatte -


----------

